# Sticky  MFStools Boot CD - LBA48 Boot Disk for ALL TiVo Models



## tivoupgrade

updated 11/18/08

Thanks to feedback and contributions from many TCF members, we've updated our popular LBA48 CD (now at version 4.04) to reflect the current state of DIY upgrading for Series1 and Series2 TiVo DVR units. It will also work fine with a Series3 unit as long as you are using and IDE-SATA adapter because this CD does not contain native SATA support.

This CD is designed to replace most of the out-of-date and flaky CD's (Kazmyr's, Dylan's, etc.) that have been floating around for about *EIGHT* years now. It is also incorporated into our Universal Boot CD (version 11), but we have separated it here to keep the file size small, and the download *free*.

It is assumed you have a basic working knowledge of MFStools (or are using a decent how-to with detailed instructions) and are also aware that many bootdisks, utilities, and most importantly, the TiVo kernel for Series1 systems, and early Series2 software releases are limited to accessing only 137GB of each *individual* drive.

Key Features:
Native LBA48 kernel for handling of >137GB hard drives 
MFStools 2.0 
Toshiba/Pioneer 'unlock' util 
CopyKern kernel transplant utility for Series1 units; modified TiVo kernels 
dd_rescue tools
BusyBox Environment 

Release notes (abbreviated):

This CD uses an LBA48 Linux kernel which is designed for use with all hard disk drives, including drives that are larger than 137GB. This CD may be used to perform standard MFStools backup and restore operations for ALL make/model TiVo systems which are upgradeable. HOWEVER, do not use this CD to restore a backup onto a drive LARGER than 137GB unless it will be used in a TiVo system whose kernel uses a comparable native LBA48 kernel or you are using tools and techniques to augment your upgrade with a user-supplied LBA48 kernel.

Units with a native LBA48 kernel are now: 

All Series2 and Series3 Models running version 6.X or later of the TiVo OS

If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or Series1 DirecTiVo system, you can simply use the "copykern" utility (provided on the CD) to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support. Just type "copykern" and follow the prompted instructions.



Note: 11/18/08 The current version of this CD (4.04) conatins updated LBA48 kernels which work fine with the latest standalone software (3.0) and the latest DirecTiVo software (3.5d) on all Series1 models.

Note: 9/11/07 The current version of this CD (4.04) contains updated LBA48 kernels which work fine with the latest standalone software (3.0) and the latest DirecTiVo software (3.5c) on all Series1 models.

Note: 7/22/07 The current version of this CD (4.04) contains updated LBA48 kernels which work fine with the latest standalone software (3.0) and the latest DirecTiVo software (3.5b) on all Series1 models.

Note: 5/12/06 *New Release* of the LBA48 CD (ver 4.04) includes a revised copykern and a recompiled kernel (labeled 3.10+) in the s1_kernels directory. We have done preliminary testing with this kernel in conjunction with version 3.5 of the Series1 DirecTV TiVo release and early tests are encouraging. If you have built LBA48 drives which are spuriously rebooting, or contain content that is not accessible through the "Now Playing" list, we encourage you to use copykern to transplant this newly updated kernel. Also note that you will need to use killinitrd to zap the new initrd (or use nic_config in the silicondust network driver release to achieve the same result).



If you are not using drives greater than 137GB, you may use this CD for any model TiVo without worry, with one exception: Do not attempt to use BlessTiVo on drives being added to a Series1 unit; instead, use mfsadd.

Use this CD for performing standard upgrades to units which support disk drives greater than 137GB or use this CD if you are performing an upgrade to any Series1 unit and use copykern to update to an LBA48 kernel (after you have restored your MFS backup image to your new drive.

You can use this CD for ANY Series1 TiVo unit if you are not planning on using a drive greater than 137GB. You can use this CD to bless add-on drives for Series2 units, or use mfsadd to combine two drives for any upgradable Series2 or a Series1.

One last note, MFStool 2.0 (included on this CD as well) has a bug and will not properly initialize a swap partition greater than 127MB. If you are building a SERIES1 replacement drive, and are planning on using "copykern" you can use the -s option (hit F3 for MFStool usage examples) to define a larger than 127MB swap partition, and copykern will initialize it for you when replacing the kernel.

That's it; please consult standard upgrade instructions (hinsdale or weaknees for example); as this CD is designed to be compatible with their guides.

Note:

If you are in over your head and would prefer something easier, please consider our InstantCake DIY software CD which can be used to build a new replacement drive for your TiVo with limited effort, as long as you understand your PC and how to hook drives up to it. If even that is beyond you, please consider our pre-configured upgrade kits or professional services for your upgrade needs.

----

More information and the free download can be found here (it is approximately 8MB, and in ISO format).

If you are looking for a CD with killhdinitrd, or kernels modified with killhdinitrd (these tools are used for installing networking and other aftermarket modifications to Series2 units with USB ports), then you need one of our premium boot CD's which are also discussed on the free LBA48 CD download page.

If you have any questions about the use of mfstools or any specifics regarding use of this CD (or the included utilities), please use this thread as a support resource and we'll do our best to answer your questions -- this CD is intended to be compatible with the major upgrade guides already available, however some of the unique tools provided may require additional explanation.

Please stay tuned, as this CD is a work in progress!


----------



## Thom

Does your LBA48 CD contain support for ATA interfaces beyond the primary and secondary controllers found on the motherboards? Or, does it contain an LBA48 boot floppy disk image that contains MFSTools 2.0?

Sometimes I upgrade by performing a complete MFSTool backup | restore from my current dual drive setup to a pair of larger drives. If booting from CD, the boot CD must support ATA interfaces beyond the motherboard's pair. So far I've been booting from an MFSTool 2.0 floppy, but it only supports 137 GB.

- Thom


----------



## weaknees

> _Originally posted by Thom _
> *Does your LBA48 CD contain support for ATA interfaces beyond the primary and secondary controllers found on the motherboards? Or, does it contain an LBA48 boot floppy disk image that contains MFSTools 2.0?
> 
> Sometimes I upgrade by performing a complete MFSTool backup | restore from my current dual drive setup to a pair of larger drives. If booting from CD, the boot CD must support ATA interfaces beyond the motherboard's pair. So far I've been booting from an MFSTool 2.0 floppy, but it only supports 137 GB.
> 
> - Thom *


I'm not at the office any more, but as far as I know, our CD will recognize PCI card-attached drives, at least on Promise-based cards (Maxtor cards use Promise chipsets).

WeaKnees Large Kernel Boot CD

Michael


----------



## Rschultz1457

> _Originally posted by Thom _
> *Does your LBA48 CD contain support for ATA interfaces beyond the primary and secondary controllers found on the motherboards? Or, does it contain an LBA48 boot floppy disk image that contains MFSTools 2.0?
> 
> Sometimes I upgrade by performing a complete MFSTool backup | restore from my current dual drive setup to a pair of larger drives. If booting from CD, the boot CD must support ATA interfaces beyond the motherboard's pair. So far I've been booting from an MFSTool 2.0 floppy, but it only supports 137 GB.
> 
> - Thom *


The CD currently supports primary and secondary only - (/dev/hda - /dev/hdd).


----------



## Robert S

Is dd_rescue on either of those disks?


----------



## BillL

Forgive me if this is a stupid newbie question, but does this CD contain the LBA48 kernal? I have a Dtivo and want to utilize all of my 160GB hard drive. Will I be able to do this using copykern?


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by BillL _
> *Forgive me if this is a stupid newbie question, but does this CD contain the LBA48 kernal? I have a Dtivo and want to utilize all of my 160GB hard drive. Will I be able to do this using copykern? *


Newbie or not, you deserve this: Did you even read the original post?


----------



## BillL

> _Originally posted by dswallow _
> *Newbie or not, you deserve this: Did you even read the original post? *


I did read the original post, but it said "to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support" in the original post. That could also mean find a LBA48 kernal somewhere else and install it with the utility from the disk.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by BillL _
> *I did read the original post, but it said "to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support" in the original post. That could also mean find a LBA48 kernal somewhere else and install it with the utility from the disk. *


To answer your questions:

1) the LBA48 CD uses an LBA48 kernel
2) copykern will installed an updated Series1 kernel when you are making a large disk

More details and clarifications to follow.


----------



## BillL

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *To answer your questions:
> 
> 1) the LBA48 CD uses an LBA48 kernel
> 2) copykern will installed an updated Series1 kernel when you are making a large disk
> 
> More details and clarifications to follow. *


What about for Series 2 Directivos. Will "copykern" install the Series 1 kernel for them as well?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by BillL _
> *What about for Series 2 Directivos. Will "copykern" install the Series 1 kernel for them as well? *


No, copykern is for Series1 units, only! Please reference the first post for the Series2 units which currently have an LBA48 kernel.


----------



## BillL

then what does this paragraph mean?

"If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or DirecTiVo system, you can simply use the "copykern" utility(provided on the CD) to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support. Just type "copykern" and follow the prompted instructions."


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by BillL _
> *then what does this paragraph mean?
> 
> "If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or DirecTiVo system, you can simply use the "copykern" utility(provided on the CD) to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support. Just type "copykern" and follow the prompted instructions." *


It means that if you are going to build a replacement drive kit using drive(s) that are larger than 137GB (eg a 160GB drive, or two 160GB drives), then you should use the copykern utility and it will install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support (ie a kernel which can address > 137GB of space on the disk drive).

If you can give me an alternative way to word the aforementioned phrase which is any clearer, I'm all ears...


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *Is dd_rescue on either of those disks? *


Just made a quick and dirty attempt to include both dd_rescue and dd_rhelp. Please see my post on PortlandPaw's thread here for more details and a link to download a test version for folks to try. If all works out OK, we'll fold it into the latest release and update the main iso on our site.

Thanks!


----------



## BillL

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *It means that if you are going to build a replacement drive kit using drive(s) that are larger than 137GB (eg a 160GB drive, or two 160GB drives), then you should use the copykern utility and it will install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support (ie a kernel which can address > 137GB of space on the disk drive).
> 
> If you can give me an alternative way to word the aforementioned phrase which is any clearer, I'm all ears... *


I guess the reason that I was confused was that I thought that all directivos were series 2.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by BillL _
> *I guess the reason that I was confused was that I thought that all directivos were series 2. *


Got it. For good measure, here are the descriptions of the Series1 DirecTiVo systems:

Philips DSR6000
Sony SAT-T60
Hughes GXCEBOT(D)


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Just made a quick and dirty attempt to include both dd_rescue and dd_rhelp. Please see my post on PortlandPaw's thread here for more details and a link to download a test version for folks to try. If all works out OK, we'll fold it into the latest release and update the main iso on our site.
> 
> Thanks! *


Hi,
I'm trying to rescue an HDVR2 drive, and there are some errors with dd_rescue.
I don't know if it's a version issue, but I was following the command in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2272612#post2272612
and I can't use the -B switch or the -A switch (unknown command), and -b 2M gives a segmentation fault. Basically I am only able to use: dd_rescue -v /dev/hda /dev/hdb.

Anyway, fingers crossed that this will save the drive. I'll know tomorrow afternoon sometime.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by lawnmowerdeth _
> *Hi,
> I'm trying to rescue an HDVR2 drive, and there are some errors with dd_rescue.
> I don't know if it's a version issue, but I was following the command in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2272612#post2272612
> and I can't use the -B switch or the -A switch (unknown command), and -b 2M gives a segmentation fault. Basically I am only able to use: dd_rescue -v /dev/hda /dev/hdb.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed that this will save the drive. I'll know tomorrow afternoon sometime. *


Can you please repost this issue in the other thread, as well as your follow-up results? This thread is really not for dd_rescue and the version referenced here does not contain it (yet); hopefully whatever problem this is can be verified by another reader of the dd_rescue thread who may be using it in a different environment and can either replicate the result, or identify what we need to add to our CD so that it doesn't happen.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## Kaelum

I created both the 2.0 and the 3.0 CDs from the ISO images, and neither CD contains a copykern executable. What's up?


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by Kaelum _
> *I created both the 2.0 and the 3.0 CDs from the ISO images, and neither CD contains a copykern executable. What's up? *


 You are booting from the CD to look, right? If it's there and the ISO distribution is like the other CD's that've been made available to hack TiVo systems, you won't see it from DOS/Windows since it's part of a disk image that's loaded when Linux boots.


----------



## Kaelum

> _Originally posted by dswallow _
> *You are booting from the CD to look, right? If it's there and the ISO distribution is like the other CD's that've been made available to hack TiVo systems, you won't see it from DOS/Windows since it's part of a disk image that's loaded when Linux boots. *


I know that and of course I booted from the CD. If I type in copykern, I get:

sh: copykern: command not found

Which means its either not in the path, or its not on the CD. In either case, the CD is not working. Also, after booting, there are 2 shell errors before I get the PTVupgrade /# prompt.


----------



## mrtickle

Please could you list those two shell errors here? Ta.


----------



## Kaelum

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Please could you list those two shell errors here? Ta. *


mount: No medium found
cat: /cdrom/.menu/startup: No such file or directory


----------



## Olly

> _Originally posted by Kaelum _
> *mount: No medium found
> cat: /cdrom/.menu/startup: No such file or directory *


 I get that too.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Kaelum _
> *I know that and of course I booted from the CD. If I type in copykern, I get:
> 
> sh: copykern: command not found
> 
> Which means its either not in the path, or its not on the CD. In either case, the CD is not working. Also, after booting, there are 2 shell errors before I get the PTVupgrade /# prompt. *


Oops, a problem with the CDROM automounting script... doesn't seem to work on all PC's

Short term fix: mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/hdX /cdrom

where hdX is one of the following:

A == primary master
B == primary slave
C == secondary master
D == secondary slave

My guess is that your CDROM isn't on one of the aforementioned device ID's, correct?

Thx,
Lou


----------



## Olly

Thanks, I now have a 200GB drive to play with.


----------



## Kaelum

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Oops, a problem with the CDROM automounting script... doesn't seem to work on all PC's
> 
> Short term fix: mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/hdX /cdrom
> 
> where hdX is one of the following:
> 
> A == primary master
> B == primary slave
> C == secondary master
> D == secondary slave
> 
> My guess is that your CDROM isn't on one of the aforementioned device ID's, correct?
> 
> Thx,
> Lou *


My CD/DVD ROM is the secondary master, so the following did work:

mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /cdrom

There is another problem as well, you don't allow copykern to use hda. I remove all of the existing drives in my system before using this as I've had UNIX/Linux/Xenix systems destroy my DOS/Windows partions and will never allow both to reside on the same system. Was there a reason you don't allow it to work on hda, other than thats where many people keep their DOS/Windows drive?

I also noticed that once you place the new drive into your TiVo and boot it up, the new drive will become locked. I put in a 200GB Maxtor and this happened, thus requiring the use of qunlock each time I needed to do anything to it.

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Kaelum _
> *My CD/DVD ROM is the secondary master, so the following did work:
> 
> mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /cdrom
> 
> There is another problem as well, you don't allow copykern to use hda. I remove all of the existing drives in my system before using this as I've had UNIX/Linux/Xenix systems destroy my DOS/Windows partions and will never allow both to reside on the same system. Was there a reason you don't allow it to work on hda, other than thats where many people keep their DOS/Windows drive?
> *


*

Will take another look at the scripts; not sure why it works on some systems, and not on others.

As for CopyKern being hard-coded to not allow /dev/hda - our other tools require drives to be connected to secondary IDE; hence that assumption. Will try to document that better and perhaps create a different CopyKern version that allows user-selected target drives.




I also noticed that once you place the new drive into your TiVo and boot it up, the new drive will become locked. I put in a 200GB Maxtor and this happened, thus requiring the use of qunlock each time I needed to do anything to it.

Thanks

Click to expand...

*That has nothing to do with the boot CD you use and everything to do with the type of TiVo you have; my guess is that you have a Sony SVR2000....


----------



## Robert S

*DON'T* use qunlock!

One moment's inattention and you'll lose that nice new drive.

DiskUtil is a safe alternative.


----------



## Kaelum

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Will take another look at the scripts; not sure why it works on some systems, and not on others.*


Could it have something to do with the system having multiple CD/DVD drives? I have a DVD ROM and CD-RW drive on the machine I was using.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Kaelum _
> *Could it have something to do with the system having multiple CD/DVD drives? I have a DVD ROM and CD-RW drive on the machine I was using. *


ooh - that very well could be the issue; i have a dual drive system here and was able to reproduce the error; will try to get something worked out tomorrow... stay tuned...


----------



## kkluba

I have a series 1 with a 160gb drive and have only utilized 137gb of it for a long time. Is there an easy way to see the other 23gb? Do I have to wipe it and start fresh?


----------



## Robert S

Maybe. If you're lucky, all you have to is boot the LBA-48 CD, mfsadd and CopyKern.

It all depends on how many partitions you've used. There's only room for three pairs of MFS partitions on the A drive, so you can fill up the partition table pretty quickly.

If you have an early Series 1, with an 11-partition A drive and you went straight to 137Gb, then you should have 3 spare entries in your partition table.

However, if you have a late model, with a 13-partition A drive or you've already upgraded more than once, then you'll only have 1 spare entry, and expanding requires 2 partitions.

mfsinfo will give you a definite answer.


----------



## kkluba

Thanks Robert


----------



## kkluba

I can't get anything meaningful from mfsinfo. My drives are setup with tivo hd being primary master and the boot cd being secondary master. No other devices. This is a P4, 1.7 with a promise card installed (not using that for this). Should I be attaching these drives to the Promise card? What am I missing? The cd boots fine I just can't get anywhere.

thanks..


----------



## Robert S

Do you see the drives being detected in the Linux boot log? (dmesg | grep hd if you miss it during boot).


----------



## kkluba

I do see that hda is the hard disk and hdb is the cdrom. I have them on the same ide cable. When I do mfsinfo /dev/hda I get this:

mfs_large_volume_header:
mfsvol_read_data: Success

What am I missing?


----------



## Robert S

It's not a problem that I recognise.

If you boot in byteswapping mode, you should see the TiVo partition table in the boot log. I don't know how byteswapping is set up on Lou's disks, but you might have to move the hard drive to hdb or use a different boot disk.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *It's not a problem that I recognise.
> 
> If you boot in byteswapping mode, you should see the TiVo partition table in the boot log. I don't know how byteswapping is set up on Lou's disks, but you might have to move the hard drive to hdb or use a different boot disk. *


I have noticed some strangeness with the LBA48 kernel and how certain apps interact with the filesystems on the drive; last time I checked, using things like nic_install were a problem with the LBA48 kernel. We have a different disk we use for certain apps that runs off a different kernel (we boot it with swap enabled) and that solves that problem. The universal boot cd solves both problems as its packaged with both kernels so you can boot in different modes for different requirements. Only reason its not available for free download is that its significantly bigger; trying to strip down and consolidate things so we can have one unified boot disk that works for all things; easier said than done, as it does get confusing...


----------



## kkluba

Trying to get an extra 23gb from a 120gb doesn't work I found. I forgot that I swapped the 120 and 160 a while back before there was support for 137gb + disks. My bad.

I was still curious why the msfinfo wouldn't work with the 120gb drive. Robert's suggestion of doing the dmesg | grep hd tipped me off. It said the drive was 10mb. My bios was set to autodetect and was not seeing the 120gb drive correctly. User defined settings solved the problem. 

Sorry to have wasted your time...


----------



## vibrantnet

I have a dtv 2 and was also a little confused as to which kernel applied (becuase its hard to tell if Series 1 modifies standalone or also dtv). Your instructions are great, and helpful, but a recommended rewording is to change:

"If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or DirecTiVo system"

to 

"If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or Series 1 DirecTiVo system"

Thanks


----------



## Thom

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *I'm not at the office any more, but as far as I know, our CD will recognize PCI card-attached drives, at least on Promise-based cards (Maxtor cards use Promise chipsets).
> 
> WeaKnees Large Kernel Boot CD
> 
> Michael *


Michael -

Thanks for the link! I'll use your CD on my next drive upgrade, which will happen within a week or two.

- Thom


----------



## johnmacd

I have a question about large drives with a S2 that doesnt have the native LBA48 kernel:


> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *
> This CD uses an LBA48 Linux kernel which is designed for use with all hard disk drives, including drives that are larger than 137GB. This CD may be used to perform standard MFStools backup and restore operations for ALL make/model TiVo systems which are upgradeable. HOWEVER, do not use this CD to restore a backup onto a drive LARGER than 137GB unless it will be used in a TiVo system whose kernel uses a comparable native LBA48 kernel.
> 
> Units with a native LBA48 kernel are:
> 
> TiVo TCD540 (aka NiteLite)
> Series2 HUMAX
> Pioneer DVD combo
> Hughes HR10-250 (HDTV)
> 
> *


So if I'm reading this correctly, one can use this CD to upgrade using a larger than 137GB drive on a S2 non native LBA48 kernel (like 24004A), but you will not be able to use this CD to restore it. 
Is that correct? If so what suggestions do you have if you need to restore it?

John


----------



## Robert S

I'm not sure whether that's poor phrasing on Lou's part or overly close reading on yours.

Anyway, there's no problem restoring backups, the problem is expanding (typically you would restore and expand in one operation).

If you don't have an LBA-48 kernel on your TiVo, just use the standard mfstools2noJ.iso instead of this CD.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *I'm not sure whether that's poor phrasing on Lou's part or overly close reading on yours.
> 
> Anyway, there's no problem restoring backups, the problem is expanding (typically you would restore and expand in one operation).
> 
> If you don't have an LBA-48 kernel on your TiVo, just use the standard mfstools2noJ.iso instead of this CD. *


Or, don't use drives larger than 137GB (ie, use 120GB drives). Will try to reword things so that they are clearer. Eventually, will have additional kernel so that CD can be used for any unit, whether LBA48 or not.


----------



## tivoupgrade

A new release (beta) is now available with the aforementioned dd_rescue utilitity.

Additionally, we've included a new utility (still under testing) which allows you to upgrade your Toshibs SD-400 unit with a simple mfsrestore to a large drive using mfstools, followed by the running of the unlock utility on the PC you are using to perform the upgrade. There is a readme file on the CD with additional info.

Please use the following page as your jump point for downloading the CD:

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/support/bigdisk/index.html (please don't link directly to the ISO files as they constantly change.

Thx!


----------



## elindoo

Several years ago I upgraded my SVR2000, adding a second disk. Recently the Tivo system has been freezing up, obviously because of a failing drive. I downloaded PTVupgrade 3.0 and bought a 200gb Seagate. Rather than trying to copy from the 2 existing drives (thought there might be a problem with one failing), I simply restored the original Tivo.bak I had on CD from the last upgrade. Of course I lost all my recordings but they werent needed. Went thru the upgrade, restored, did the copykern s (note I forgot to put in a value after the s) and all seemed fine. Put the drive in Tivo and it boots fine but so far (two days now) it has not been able to update the listings guide, and without that TIVO complains about everything you try to do. It goes thru the process of dialing, connecting and downloading but I dont get the guide. Im looking more into that, but my bigger issue is that TIVO is reporting I have 9hrs recording time (at best recording). I sent a note to the fine folks at PTVupgrade and they said it sounds like the drive is locked, and to post here.

I noticed that when I did the install on the PC that it recognized the drive as a 200gb but Im assuming if I go home tonight and put it back in the PC and boot up its going to show something much small. I get this from reading thru all the postings regarding this subject. Seems Tivo screws with it on boot up. I have qunlock and diskutil. Had to run qunlock with my previous upgrade on a Maxtor drive. The postings all talk about Maxtor and Quantum needing to be unlocked so Im hesitant to use one or the other on my Seagate. Any suggestions? Ed Lindoo


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by elindoo _
> *Several years ago I upgraded my SVR2000, adding a second disk. Recently the Tivo system has been freezing up, obviously because of a failing drive. I downloaded PTVupgrade 3.0 and bought a 200gb Seagate. Rather than trying to copy from the 2 existing drives (thought there might be a problem with one failing), I simply restored the original Tivo.bak I had on CD from the last upgrade. Of course I lost all my recordings but they werent needed. Went thru the upgrade, restored, did the copykern s (note I forgot to put in a value after the s) and all seemed fine. Put the drive in Tivo and it boots fine but so far (two days now) it has not been able to update the listings guide, and without that TIVO complains about everything you try to do. It goes thru the process of dialing, connecting and downloading but I dont get the guide. Im looking more into that, but my bigger issue is that TIVO is reporting I have 9hrs recording time (at best recording). I sent a note to the fine folks at PTVupgrade and they said it sounds like the drive is locked, and to post here.
> 
> I noticed that when I did the install on the PC that it recognized the drive as a 200gb but Im assuming if I go home tonight and put it back in the PC and boot up its going to show something much small. I get this from reading thru all the postings regarding this subject. Seems Tivo screws with it on boot up. I have qunlock and diskutil. Had to run qunlock with my previous upgrade on a Maxtor drive. The postings all talk about Maxtor and Quantum needing to be unlocked so Im hesitant to use one or the other on my Seagate. Any suggestions? Ed Lindoo *


Try diskutil, or dlgchk... Lots of threads in the underground forum about drive locking/unlocking.


----------



## mtakahar

> _Originally posted by elindoo _
> *Went thru the upgrade, restored, did the copykern s (note I forgot to put in a value after the s) and all seemed fine. Put the drive in Tivo and it boots fine but so far (two days now) it has not been able to update the listings guide, and without that TIVO complains about everything you try to do. It goes thru the process of dialing, connecting and downloading but I dont get the guide. Im looking more into that, but my bigger issue is that TIVO is reporting I have 9hrs recording time (at best recording).*


I'm using a 200G Seagate in my SVR-2000, too. I saw two problems during this upgrade - one is that the "-x" option nor mfsadd didn't work without rebuilding the partition map. If you don't find the drive locked, run mfsinfo and see if you have extra mfs partitions on it. Another problem was that the 384M swap partition I added didn't get activated properly. I tried rerunning tpip -s, Todd's mkswap with -v1 after booting up with bswap enabled, but neither one worked. I finally made it work by running Todd's native mkswap on TiVo.

9 hours at the best quality is the original capacity, so this could be because of the expantion failure, and not having swap space at all might be the cause of guide data building problem.


----------



## elindoo

Well I went back thru the doc's, more specifically the Hindsdale stuff and found that I forgot to do the mfsadd command. I guess I got so fixated on the brief instructions from the PTV boot cd that I didn't use the Hinsdale docs as suggested by the instructions on the PTV boot.

Anyway, I redid the copykern with the -s 320, ran mfsadd and Tivo is very happy now. 220hrs of basic is available. 

Thanks all for your help. Ed


----------



## nichols_eric

Statement:
Series 2 DirecTivos models, which are not listed in the first post (like Samsug SIR), can not currently have more than 137Gb addressed. 

I gathered this from reading the forum. Is this correct?

Sorry if this angers any one.. it still is a little confusing.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by nichols_eric _
> *Statement:
> Series 2 DirecTivos models, which are not listed in the first post (like Samsug SIR), can not currently have more than 137Gb addressed.
> 
> I gathered this from reading the forum. Is this correct?
> 
> Sorry if this angers any one.. it still is a little confusing. *


That is correct; currently, the olny Series2 DirecTiVo units with LBA48 support (>137GB per drive) are the ones listed in the first post.


----------



## gilf22

Just upgraded from a two drive to single drive system (Seagate 200GB 7200 rpm) using the Instant Cake for a SVR 2000, no problems, took no time at all, flawless software upgrade. I had extra IDE cables so I opened side cover on computer unplugged installed IDE cables from motherboard. Used spare cable to attach spare older CD burner drive (slower model) and the new hard drive. I think I would have had a new reocrd for upgrade but I was distracted by the dust in TV box and after vacumning unit forgot to hook up drive cables in the Tivo. I had cover back on and was half way upstairs when I remembered what I had forgot to do. All in all no challenge at all. I would recomend saving an old CD drive and IDE cables to facilitate hard drive upgrades. No need to unplug your installed drives.


----------



## johnmacd

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *If you don't have an LBA-48 kernel on your TiVo, just use the standard mfstools2noJ.iso instead of this CD. *


Why mfstools2noj.iso instead?



> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Or, don't use drives larger than 137GB (ie, use 120GB drives). *


A 160GB can be used without a problem, but you will not have access to all 160GB, only 137GB. Is that a correct statement?

Once the drive has been expanded using the ptvupgrade cd, will you have bash, telnet and tivoftpd?

I'm really only looking to add tivoweb capability (which I can add once I have telnet and bash. But I have a 160GB drive laying around and I want to put the orginal drive (from the tivo)on the shelf as a backup.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by johnmacd _
> *Why mfstools2noj.iso instead?
> 
> A 160GB can be used without a problem, but you will not have access to all 160GB, only 137GB. Is that a correct statement?
> 
> Once the drive has been expanded using the ptvupgrade cd, will you have bash, telnet and tivoftpd?
> 
> I'm really only looking to add tivoweb capability (which I can add once I have telnet and bash. But I have a 160GB drive laying around and I want to put the orginal drive (from the tivo)on the shelf as a backup. *


Please see the first post in this thread with the model information. In short, don't use this CD on drives greater than 137GB unless you have an LBA48 kernel in your TiVo.

As for bash/telnet/tivoftp; you need to install that yourself. This is a utility CD to assist with the upgrade process, but its not a substitute for it - you still need to follow your favorite upgrade instructions to complete an upgrade.


----------



## HDLouco

I attempted to backup the original Tivo drive with the inclusion of recorded programs, totaling about 230,000 MB. I typed the command parmhd -d1 to enable DMA on both hda and hdb drives. Then I issued the command
dd dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb.


The PC ran over night for about 22 hours. In the morning, it had rebooted itself, and the backup drive, hddb, did not boot in my Tivo HD 10-250. I was given the impression that the dd command is a data dump that works much faster than the pair mfsbackup | mfsrestore commands. Can anybody comment on this? Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by HDLouco _
> *I attempted to backup the original Tivo drive with the inclusion of recorded programs, totaling about 230,000 MB. I typed the command parmhd -d1 to enable DMA on both hda and hdb drives. Then I issued the command
> dd dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb.
> 
> The PC ran over night for about 22 hours. In the morning, it had rebooted itself, and the backup drive, hddb, did not boot in my Tivo HD 10-250. I was given the impression that the dd command is a data dump that works much faster than the pair mfsbackup | mfsrestore commands. Can anybody comment on this? Thanks! *


I don't know if I'd be using DD for that sort of thing. Go the MFStools route; it does work. If you can get the DD method to work, benchmark results would be interesting, but I don't think its going to be faster.


----------



## HDLouco

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *I don't know if I'd be using DD for that sort of thing. Go the MFStools route; it does work. If you can get the DD method to work, benchmark results would be interesting, but I don't think its going to be faster. *


Thanks for repplying. I followed your advice and tried backing up with
mfsbackup Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb,
but the process terminated after scanning hda and reporting on the total size. It went back to the prompt without any further information. Could it be that the new drive is now corrupted because of the multiple attempts to copy the Tivo drive? Is there a command in your boot CD that allows a complete deletion of what ever is on the drive? Sort of FDISK in DOS? Thanks again!


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by HDLouco _
> *Thanks for repplying. I followed your advice and tried backing up with
> mfsbackup Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb,
> but the process terminated after scanning hda and reporting on the total size. It went back to the prompt without any further information. Could it be that the new drive is now corrupted because of the multiple attempts to copy the Tivo drive? Is there a command in your boot CD that allows a complete deletion of what ever is on the drive? Sort of FDISK in DOS? Thanks again! *


You might have meant "-Tao" not "Tao"

Can't really say what might have happened. If you accidentally wrote to your original drive, you could have corrupting it. Reading it is another story. I suppose you could use BlessTiVo to zap the drive, not sure why you'd want to do that, however.

You might want to look/post at some of the other mfstools oriented threads to discuss the issues of creating the backup you are attempting; this is not necessarily specific to the use of our CD, just MFStools, in general.


----------



## Mars Rocket

I'm having a problem, but I'm not sure if it's because of my upgrade or not. Here's the info:

I have a Series 1 TiVo that was originally a 2-drive 30 hour model, and I upgraded it years ago with a single 120GB drive. That drive started failing, so I booted with the LBA48 CD and did a mfsbackup -> mfsrestore onto a new 160GB drive. I then used copykern to put a LBA48 compliant kernel onto it and initialize the new, bigger swap space.

The TiVo boots up fine, and everything seems to work fine (including the new, bigger swap space) EXCEPT I'm getting "Failed while loading series" errors whenever I do a Daily Call.

Is there some way to tell if this error is related to the upgrade, or if there's just a data problem on the TiVo side? I've read the various tips about fixing it but have not yet tried any of them.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Mars Rocket _
> *I'm having a problem, but I'm not sure if it's because of my upgrade or not. Here's the info:
> 
> I have a Series 1 TiVo that was originally a 2-drive 30 hour model, and I upgraded it years ago with a single 120GB drive. That drive started failing, so I booted with the LBA48 CD and did a mfsbackup -> mfsrestore onto a new 160GB drive. I then used copykern to put a LBA48 compliant kernel onto it and initialize the new, bigger swap space.
> 
> The TiVo boots up fine, and everything seems to work fine (including the new, bigger swap space) EXCEPT I'm getting "Failed while loading series" errors whenever I do a Daily Call.
> 
> Is there some way to tell if this error is related to the upgrade, or if there's just a data problem on the TiVo side? I've read the various tips about fixing it but have not yet tried any of them. *


Could be that you didn't really get a good backup (if there was a failing drive underneath that software, its very possible). It could also be a problem with the new drive, as well. It doesn't have anything to do with the LBA48 CD, though. MFStools is still MFStools.


----------



## Mars Rocket

I seem to have solved the problem by repeating Guided Setup and selecting "Satellite + Antenna" in place of "Satellite". This has no real effect on the system since the channels are essentially the same, but it did enable it to download the fully process the guide data - probably because it replaced the existing data rather than simply trying to update it.

I still need to go through one day's update, but so far it's doing better than before.

I'll switch it back to "Satellite" alone at some point.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Thanks to feedback and contributions from many TCF members, we've updated our popular LBA48 CD (now at version 3.0) to reflect the current state of DIY upgrading.
> 
> This CD is designed to replace most of the out-of-date and flaky CD's (Kazmyr's, Dylan's etc.) that have been floating around for about four years now. It will be incorporated into our Universal Boot CD in the near future, but we have separated it here to keep the filesize small, and the download free.
> 
> It is assumed you have a basic working knowledge of MFStools (or are using a decent how-to with detailed instructions) and are also aware that many bootdisks, utilities, and most importantly, the TiVo kernel for Series1 systems and many Series2 units are limited to accessing only 137GB of each individual drive.
> 
> Release notes (reprinted and edited - also available on the CD):
> 
> This CD uses an LBA48 Linux kernel which is designed for use with all hard disk drives, including drives that are larger than 137GB. This CD may be used to perform standard MFStools backup and restore operations for ALL make/model TiVo systems which are upgradeable. HOWEVER, do not use this CD to restore a backup onto a drive LARGER than 137GB unless it will be used in a TiVo system whose kernel uses a comparable native LBA48 kernel.
> 
> Units with a native LBA48 kernel are:
> 
> TiVo TCD540 (ALL MODELS)
> Series2 HUMAX (ALL MODELS)
> Pioneer DVD combo (ALL MODELS)
> Hughes HR10-250 (HDTV)
> Toshiba DVD combo (ALL MODELS)
> 
> If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or Series1 DirecTiVo system, you can simply use the "copykern" utility(provided on the CD) to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support. Just type "copykern" and follow the prompted instructions.
> 
> If you are not using drives greater than 137GB, you may use this CD for any model TiVo without worry, with one exception: Do not attempt to use BlessTiVo on drives being added to a Series1 unit; instead, use mfsadd.
> 
> Use this CD for performing standard upgrades to units which support disk drives greater than 137GB or use this CD if you are performing an upgrade to any Series1 unit and use copykern to update to an LBA48 kernel.
> 
> You can use this CD for ANY TiVo unit if you are not planning on using a drive greater than 137GB. You can use this CD to bless add-on drives for Series2 units, or use mfsadd to combine two drives for any upgradable Series2 or a Series1.
> 
> One last note, MFStool 2.0 (included on this CD as well) has a bug and will not properly initialize a swap partition greater than 127MB. If you are building a SERIES1 replacement drive, and are planning on using "copykern" you can use the -s option (hit F3 for MFStool usage examples) to define a larger than 127MB swap partition, and copykern will initialize it for you when replacing the kernel.
> 
> That's it; please consult standard upgrade instructions (hinsdale, for example); as this CD is designed to be compatible with them.
> 
> ----
> 
> The CD is available for free download here (it is approximately 13MB, and in ISO format)
> 
> Please post your questions here (please do not send Private Messages) so others can benefit from the responses.
> 
> Thanks, and enjoy!
> 
> Lou *


forgive me if it has been asked already, is this support compatible with the Philips DSR704? what would be required to incoporate it with a dual drive upgrade of the Philips? is it also compatible with a netwrok of the Philips? thank you


----------



## Robert S

_the TiVo kernel for Series1 systems and many Series2 units are limited to accessing only 137GB of each individual drive._

and

_Units with a native LBA48 kernel are:

TiVo TCD540 (ALL MODELS)
Series2 HUMAX (ALL MODELS)
Pioneer DVD combo (ALL MODELS)
Hughes HR10-250 (HDTV)
Toshiba DVD combo (ALL MODELS)_

So, not only is this a question that has been asked, the answer was already in that vast quantity of text you quoted.

You will not find details of how to use large drives or networking with Series 2 DTiVoes on this site.


----------



## Snowman

Robert, yes I just read what you said. However, I got the aforementioned cd from ptvupgrade.com because my understanding was that it contains lba48 kernels that have already been patched with killhdinitrd. 

My question concerns just that. I have software v3.1.1c. I WANT to apply the lba48 patched kernel. Unfortunately, I have ZERO clue how to do that.

copykern does NOT work on anything but series1 units it would appear. 

I'm not sure which partition I need to mount to apply the kernel or what command to use to apply the new kernel. 

Anyone want to help on that?

As for not finding details of how to use networking with Series 2 DTivos, unless it's against the rules, I'll help anyone I can.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by Snowman _
> *Robert, yes I just read what you said. However, I got the aforementioned cd from ptvupgrade.com because my understanding was that it contains lba48 kernels that have already been patched with killhdinitrd.
> 
> My question concerns just that. I have software v3.1.1c. I WANT to apply the lba48 patched kernel. Unfortunately, I have ZERO clue how to do that.
> 
> copykern does NOT work on anything but series1 units it would appear.
> 
> I'm not sure which partition I need to mount to apply the kernel or what command to use to apply the new kernel.
> 
> Anyone want to help on that?
> 
> As for not finding details of how to use networking with Series 2 DTivos, unless it's against the rules, I'll help anyone I can. *


so can you help me out then with my S2Dtivo Philips DSR704? thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

Guys,

I'd suggest you take another look at the first post in this thread so you can truly understand what its intent is and what the LBA48 CD is designed to do for you.

This thread is not intended to be a catch-all for support questions related to MFStools, killhdinitrd, or any of the additional utilities that are on the LBA48 CD, or may appear in the future. There are plenty of threads, guides, how-to's etc in existence in a variety of places both here, and on other forums which discuss the nuances of the multitude of simple and complex upgrades available for the variety of TiVo systems out there.

Please take some time to do some searching, as its likely you'll find the how-to information you are looking for in the appropriate places, and you can post your upgrade-specific questions there.

As for the CD we've released in this thread - its designed to be compatible and usable with the upgrade guides/how-to's that are already in existence. If there is something specific about this CD, as far as the types of utilities you'd like us to incorporate, or remove, or problems using this CD with a particular guide, please do post that here.

In fact, you can post anything you pretty much want to here, but please don't expect to get answers to questions that might be better posted somewhere else.

With that said, remember - video extraction is verboten here, so don't bring it up.

And with that said, networking your TiVo is a good thing to do, so if you are interested in doing that, you can start your reading here and hopefully you'll find your way to the how-to information for which you may be looking.

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Snowman

With all due respect Lou, I read the entire thread through before I posted. Since the cd includes the lba48 kernels, and I need the killhdinetrd patch for what I want to do anyway, I saw this as a perfect opportunity to kill two birds with one stone. That is still my path and fortunately, received the answers through another source. However, I have no problem with being slapped on the hand and being told to go search, but I find "had you searched, you should have found something like " to throw me a bone. Not 43 different threads, but one showing at least some of the info I was seeking. Often with being TOO new to this, not knowing WHAT to search for makes it more difficult.

Thanks for the CD and for offering the pre-patched kernels. I just had thought there would have been instructions in the f1-f3 routine giving something to show how to copy the kernel on s2 boxes since s1 was included.

The point here isn't to argue with you, but rather to hopefully explain where I'm coming from and why I asked the question.

Yes, the networking discussion does need to be taken elsewhere agreed.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Snowman _
> *With all due respect Lou, I read the entire thread through before I posted. Since the cd includes the lba48 kernels, and I need the killhdinetrd patch for what I want to do anyway, I saw this as a perfect opportunity to kill two birds with one stone. That is still my path and fortunately, received the answers through another source. However, I have no problem with being slapped on the hand and being told to go search, but I find "had you searched, you should have found something like " to throw me a bone. Not 43 different threads, but one showing at least some of the info I was seeking. Often with being TOO new to this, not knowing WHAT to search for makes it more difficult.
> 
> Thanks for the CD and for offering the pre-patched kernels. I just had thought there would have been instructions in the f1-f3 routine giving something to show how to copy the kernel on s2 boxes since s1 was included.
> 
> The point here isn't to argue with you, but rather to hopefully explain where I'm coming from and why I asked the question.
> 
> Yes, the networking discussion does need to be taken elsewhere agreed. *


We are going to be adding all sorts of utilities to the CD and its important to try to keep this thread as on-topic as possible.

The point is that ALL tool-specific questions should be asked in another thread (if one doesn't exist, you can always start one).

Meanwhile, feel free to post any links you've discovered that may help others to use the tools more effectively.

As for the information associated with kernel replacement on a Series2 vs using our CopyKern utility on a Series1; the technical issues are significantly different, so its not a simple request.

Thx


----------



## diskus

Ive looked but one thing Im still unclear on, 

If I use this cd and mfstools on a 540-140 to take the 120gig and expand it to 120 and 200 total 320 is there an issue with the swap size limit ? Im using the command in hinsdale to increase the swap file size from the one on the 120 but i understand there is a 274 gig limit using this or am I wrong? do i somehow have to also copy a new kernel to the drive or not?


----------



## slorenzen

do any of these ISO images contain the software for upgrading network drivers to support the usb ports(USB to LAN or USB to wireless usb adapter.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by slorenzen _
> *do any of these ISO images contain the software for upgrading network drivers to support the usb ports(USB to LAN or USB to wireless usb adapter. *


No, currently the files required to do so are not included on this CD; they will be at some point, but right now there are a lot of different tools in use, and not a lot of good how-to information out there. Right now, there doesn't seem to be any sense in including a bunch of additional tools which people don't know how to use.


----------



## bnm81002

may I ask once again can I use the LBA48 CD from PTV Upgrade for my Philips DSR704 along with MFS Tools and anything else needed for installing the LBA48 Kernel for support in my Philips unit? if not then is there anything I can do to enable the Philips to use LBA48 support?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by bnm81002 _
> *may I ask once again can I use the LBA48 CD from PTV Upgrade for my Philips DSR704 along with MFS Tools and anything else needed for installing the LBA48 Kernel for support in my Philips unit? if not then is there anything I can do to enable the Philips to use LBA48 support? *


The PTVupgrade LBA48 CD does not offer any LBA48 support or tools for the Philips DSR704. The specific model numbers supported are listed in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## LightCC

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *I don't know if I'd be using DD for that sort of thing. Go the MFStools route; it does work. If you can get the DD method to work, benchmark results would be interesting, but I don't think its going to be faster. *


I went the dd method copying over an original, full 40GB TIVO drive to a new 160GB drive. It took roughly 7 hours. Somewhere between 6.5 and 7.5 anyway...

Someone ought to add some progress reporting to dd... 

Anyone have benchmarks from the MFS route?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by LightCC _
> *I went the dd method copying over an original, full 40GB TIVO drive to a new 160GB drive. It took roughly 7 hours. Somewhere between 6.5 and 7.5 anyway...
> 
> Someone ought to add some progress reporting to dd...
> 
> Anyone have benchmarks from the MFS route? *


MFS is significantly faster, but its performance is going to vary because it will be more CPU dependent, and related to the levels of compression you use when using it at well.

Not a lot of benefit to doing major benchmarking here unless you really have nothing more to do -- its definitely faster, though.


----------



## wudilye

I have 2 Tivos and recently did some upgrade work on both, so I used dd on one (~ 14 hrs for a 120Gb drive) and mfs on the other (~ 4 hrs for a 120Gb drive). No further benchmarking required, it's a no brainer...


----------



## wudilye

So, those of us with non-native LBA48 Series2s (like my Hughes SD-DVR40) have 2 options? Wait for 5.x and pray it has LBA48, or beg for a Series2 version of copykern? I know it's not a simple request, so I'm on my knees begging


----------



## Robert S

_a Series2 version of copykern_

CopyKern is not the problem. What you need is a kernel with LBA-48 support and a way of persuading the TiVo to boot an unsigned kernel.

Both of those things exist.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Right now, we have no free utility for enabling the LBA48 kernel on this model, however we are including an LBA48 kernel (along with the mods associated with allowing it to boot) with our newest replacement drive kits (PTVnet). Eventually, we'll have some end-user utilities available (not sure yet whether they will be free) for doing what you want.


----------



## hnaparst

I have a HDR112, series 1. I've already successfully upgraded to an LBA48 v3.0 kernel using tpip and set upgradesoftware=false. I have two disks total=280 GB, just over the 274 GB limit for 127 MB swap.

Two questions I really don't see answered in the thread:

1) It seems that I need to enlarge my swap slightly. What is the one command or command sequence that will do that and preserve all my programs (or alternatively, not preserve them)? Has mfstools been patched or fixed yet to allow a restore to over 127 MB? I have a bunch of TiVo utility disks, so feel free to use commands from those disks too.

2) Can I upgrade to a more recent kernel from Todd Miller's disk to access new TiVo features? Will my hardware support a more recent kernel? I'd love to have all my copies of "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart" go into one folder, but v3.0 doesn't do that.

Harold


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by hnaparst _
> *I have a HDR112, series 1. I've already successfully upgraded to an LBA48 v3.0 kernel using tpip and set upgradesoftware=false. I have two disks total=280 GB, just over the 274 GB limit for 127 MB swap.
> 
> Two questions I really don't see answered in the thread:
> 
> 1) It seems that I need to enlarge my swap slightly. What is the one command or command sequence that will do that and preserve all my programs (or alternatively, not preserve them)? Has mfstools been patched or fixed yet to allow a restore to over 127 MB? I have a bunch of TiVo utility disks, so feel free to use commands from those disks too.
> 
> 2) Can I upgrade to a more recent kernel from Todd Miller's disk to access new TiVo features? Will my hardware support a more recent kernel? I'd love to have all my copies of "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart" go into one folder, but v3.0 doesn't do that.
> 
> Harold *


Not sure why you actually need to enlarge your swap, but if you want to, its certainly doable.

Use mfstools with the -s xxx option and choose your swap size to be whatever you want it to be. Then use copykern to update the kernel and it will automatically initialize the swap file in the new partition. OR just use tpip to do it.

There should be more info in the readme files on the CD (use the F1 key, F2 key, etc) for that info...


----------



## hnaparst

I need to enlarge the swap because the maximum disk size that a 127 Mbyte swap partition can support is 274 GB, and I have 280. This has been well documented in this forum. It may have changed, though. 

Regarding your second piece of advice, that I use mfstools -s xxx where xxx>127: 
mfstools has a bug (to my knowledge) that will cause a zero size swap partition to be created if you use xxx>127. 

Do you have any further information?

Harold


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by hnaparst _
> *I need to enlarge the swap because the maximum disk size that a 127 Mbyte swap partition can support is 274 GB, and I have 280. This has been well documented in this forum. It may have changed, though.
> 
> Regarding your second piece of advice, that I use mfstools -s xxx where xxx>127:
> mfstools has a bug (to my knowledge) that will cause a zero size swap partition to be created if you use xxx>127.
> 
> Do you have any further information?
> 
> Harold *


Ok, so actually, you don't NEED the extra swap space; it has been well documented that mfsassert won't run if you don't have the extra swap space, its also well documented and well known that you should never have to run mfsassert, and that when it does run, its almost always due to a bad hard drive. Its a matter of opinion; we've never been proponents of pushing the large swap space.

With that said, you might WANT the extra swap space, and there is nothing wrong with that, but I think its important that people understand that although there are few strong opionions in favor of larger swap space (I know Robert S is a big proponent of it), the reality is that it is truly not needed.

Lastly, my previous post gives you the info need to create that larger space; just follow those directions, and/or the ones on the CD and it will work fine. CopyKern and tpip will take care of the swap initialization for you.


----------



## hnaparst

Three follow up questions:

1) Given that I don't NEED the swap space to be more than 127 MB, why would I want it to be large? Will I get better performance?

2) Why are you recommending using mfsrestore -s to create swap spaces larger than 127MB? Isn't there a fatal bug in mfsrestore that prevents that?

3) Can I use more recent kernels than the 3.0 kernel in order to get more features?

Harold


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by hnaparst _
> *Three follow up questions:
> 
> 1) Given that I don't NEED the swap space to be more than 127 MB, why would I want it to be large? Will I get better performance?
> 
> 2) Why are you recommending using mfsrestore -s to create swap spaces larger than 127MB? Isn't there a fatal bug in mfsrestore that prevents that?
> 
> 3) Can I use more recent kernels than the 3.0 kernel in order to get more features?
> 
> Harold *


1) my point exactly... there really is no benefit that you will ever see, in my opinion

2) i am not recommending it, i'm telling you how to use it, in conjunction with copykern or tpip, so that you can have a swap space larger than 127MB

3) no


----------



## MRussell

Hi, I have one quick question:-

I recently upgraded my UK Tivo to use a single 200GB disk using V2.0 of your excellent LBA48 disk. V2.0 was used because I somehow got hold of an old copy.

My question is, is there any point in me blowing V3.0 to CD and running copykern again - is there any difference in the kernel itself between V2 and V3, or were the differences only in the tools provided etc?

Mark.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by MRussell _
> *Hi, I have one quick question:-
> 
> I recently upgraded my UK Tivo to use a single 200GB disk using V2.0 of your excellent LBA48 disk. V2.0 was used because I somehow got hold of an old copy.
> 
> My question is, is there any point in me blowing V3.0 to CD and running copykern again - is there any difference in the kernel itself between V2 and V3, or were the differences only in the tools provided etc?
> 
> Mark. *


I am not aware of the kernel specifics associated with version of the software running on UK systems versus the US versions. You might want to check the underground forum as there is an LBA48 discussion there that Robert S participated in - he is in the UK and knows the details of the UK kernel and whether its different than the ones we supply. I know you can use copykern to update your kernel and that the appropriate one is already on the CD; I just don't know which one is appropriate.


----------



## MRussell

Thanks for the (very) quick reply  

I'll take a look over there.


----------



## Robert S

The UK TiVo is still running 2.5.5, so the 2.5 kernel seems appropriate. No complaints about it from UK users.

As for hnaparst's worries over swap, saying that 274Gb is the limit for 127Mb of swap is a convenient simplification. mfsfix requires _exactly_ 128Mb of memory to check 274Gb of disk space. But the 127Mb of swap is not the only memory available to mfsfix - there's also about 10Mb of RAM available, so the true limit will be somewhere around the 300Gb mark for Series 1 stand alones, and a bit higher still for DTiVoes and Series 2's with their extra 16Mb of RAM.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *The UK TiVo is still running 2.5.5, so the 2.5 kernel seems appropriate. No complaints about it from UK users.
> 
> As for hnaparst's worries over swap, saying that 274Gb is the limit for 127Mb of swap is a convenient simplification. mfsfix requires exactly 128Mb of memory to check 274Gb of disk space. But the 127Mb of swap is not the only memory available to mfsfix - there's also about 10Mb of RAM available, so the true limit will be somewhere around the 300Gb mark for Series 1 stand alones, and a bit higher still for DTiVoes and Series 2's with their extra 16Mb of RAM. *


right... so the message i want to make sure all those who are confused or concerned regarding the whole large swap file issue is this:

We understand the limitations of mfstools and the fact that a 127MB swap file is not large enough to handle invocations of mfsfix on systems with "very large drives" -- however we feel that it is not a problem worth worrying about, unless you have a particular interest in investigating and pursuing it. We believe that the "casual upgrader" should not be concerned about this issue at all - in fact, the energy/time/effort is definitely better spent, thoroughly running diagnostics on any drive you consider putting into your TiVo. In EVERY case where we've had a "green screened" drive returned to us, its been due to a bad hard drive; that means that whether mfsfix runs or not, you've still got an underlying problem.

Yes, I'm aware of the fact that a system that may be temporariliy recovered due to a GSOD, mfsfix revival, may give you the opportunity to rescue your content or settings, or whatever, however I still consider this to be a corner case, and I'd hate to see anyone losing sleep over not having a large swap because they either couldn't figure out how to do it, or where intimidated into not ugprading at all because they didn't think they could without having to have a large swap.

With that said, it can't hurt to have it, but again, don't sweat it because its just not that big of an issue.


----------



## eibgrad

Thank you for the v3.0 CD, worked great. Updated my Humax DRT800 "A" drive from a Seagate 80GB to Seagate 200GB. Incredibly easy, just followed Hinsdale documentation and used your CD. Took me about 3 hours, most of the time spent being VERY cautious and deliberate so as to avoid mistakes. Another upgrade I could probably do in 1 hour given what I know now.

Now if I could only find a way to make this 200GB as quiet as the original 80GB! Have since discovered Humax was using a special "U" version drive, which I think runs 5400RPM and uses acoustic management. I replaced it w/ a standard, retail Seagate 200GB HD, and wow, is it noisy compared to the original drive. Enough so I'm seriously considering going back to the 80GB HD unless I can find a means to quiet it down! That will be the "fly in the ointment" for a lot of people.

Anyway, that's another story, just wanted to provide some feedback to anyone who might interested in a similar upgrade and let them know this CD works great.

eibgrad


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by eibgrad _
> *Thank you for the v3.0 CD, worked great. Updated my Humax DRT800 "A" drive from a Seagate 80GB to Seagate 200GB. Incredibly easy, just followed Hinsdale documentation and used your CD. Took me about 3 hours, most of the time spent being VERY cautious and deliberate so as to avoid mistakes. Another upgrade I could probably do in 1 hour given what I know now.
> 
> Now if I could only find a way to make this 200GB as quiet as the original 80GB! Have since discovered Humax was using a special "U" version drive, which I think runs 5400RPM and uses acoustic management. I replaced it w/ a standard, retail Seagate 200GB HD, and wow, is it noisy compared to the original drive. Enough so I'm seriously considering going back to the 80GB HD unless I can find a means to quiet it down! That will be the "fly in the ointment" for a lot of people.
> 
> Anyway, that's another story, just wanted to provide some feedback to anyone who might interested in a similar upgrade and let them know this CD works great.
> 
> eibgrad *


Excellent, glad things went well. You may want to check the Seagate site to see if they have an acoustic management utility or research use of the "hdparm" command as I know it has some settings for Seagate drives (be careful, though - hdparm can do some nasty things).

Also, your drive may be noisier than usual right now because it may still be busy indexing guide data, and could settle down once its done with that...


----------



## dmk1974

This has got to be somewhere and I apologize if it's been covered, but using the 3.0 CD, which set of instructions are most appropriate and current? Hinsdale, Weeknees interactive guide, or other?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by dmk1974 _
> *This has got to be somewhere and I apologize if it's been covered, but using the 3.0 CD, which set of instructions are most appropriate and current? Hinsdale, Weeknees interactive guide, or other? *


Shouldn't matter which one you choose, just make sure you read and understand the caveats associated with our CD (IE don't use the LBA48 CD to prepare a replacement drive on anything larger than 137GB unless you are doing a kernel transplant or the target TiVo unit has a native LBA48 kernel. If the guides you are referring to don't mention that, you should contact the authors to make sure they cover that issue, as well as any issues associated with using drives larger than 137GB, whether or not you use an LBA48 CD.


----------



## Blurayfan

Thanks for the 3.0 CD it was a great help upgrading my new DirecTiVo R10 to use a 160GB drive to its full capacity. This gives you another unit to add to your list of native LBA48 supported kernels.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by DVDKingdom _
> *Thanks for the 3.0 CD it was a great help upgrading my new DirecTiVo R10 to use a 160GB drive to its full capacity. This gives you another unit to add to your list of native LBA48 supported kernels. *


Oh good. That is good to hear. We haven't gotteh the R10 unit yet to test. Is there an 'official' model number for that or is it just "R10?"

Thx


----------



## Blurayfan

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Oh good. That is good to hear. We haven't gotteh the R10 unit yet to test. Is there an 'official' model number for that or is it just "R10?"
> 
> Thx *


R10 is the Official Model name. A Review of the R10 is available on this forum.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by DVDKingdom _
> *Thanks for the 3.0 CD it was a great help upgrading my new DirecTiVo R10 to use a 160GB drive to its full capacity. This gives you another unit to add to your list of native LBA48 supported kernels. *


Please see top post for updated info; new relase (4.0) incorporates R10 mention, but also some other goodies, including a complete rebuild of the BusyBox environment.


----------



## kf6dky

I see PTV sells the drives with PTVnet installed and includes LBA48 support, is LBA48 support available for the Hughes DVR80 now? And is so, which utilities or .iso's will allow me to upgrade this?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by kf6dky _
> *I see PTVupgrade sells the drives with PTVnet installed and includes LBA48 support, is LBA48 support available for the Hughes DVR80 now? And is so, which utilities or .iso's will allow me to upgrade this? *


We don't offer a separate utility and kernel for support of LBA48 kernels on these units - we can't give everything away, you know? ;-)


----------



## tivoupgrade

Anyone having restore issues with the LBA48 CD resulting in a disk that won't boot in your TiVo, try one of the following:

Alternative 1: At boot time, use the "noswap" option

Alternative 2: When using mfsrestore, use the "-b" flag to turn off byte-swapping.

That should solve your problem. This was not an issue with the previous version of the boot cd (3.01) because we changed the default boot scenario from "noswap" to "swap" for devices hdb, hdc and hdd.

Should we switch it back? 

If there is anyone available to help us build a new lba48 kernel that will work with the following option:

ide=nodma

Please contact me directly as I believe that will solve the problem and allow partitions to be mounted as "swap" at the same time.


----------



## ashu

Ahh - is there a consistent pattern to the systems/upgrade scenarios this would affect?

In particular - (for a Humax DRT800 upgrade this weekend) I'm planning to use your LBA48 CD on a Seagate 300GB, connected as /dev/hdb, with my Humax DRT800's 80GB as /dev/hda. Should I anticipate any problems? Should I connect them any differently? 

I plan to do a backup-all (including shows) ... I'm VERY patient 

Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade

No idea. Only your feedback will help us determine whether there is any consistent pattern; we don't have enough info to generalize about any problems, however my previous post was targeted towards those with that specific problem.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Never should have changed the boot defaults; back to normal again with version 4.01...

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/index.html


----------



## DonnelleyPCDude

After reading through most of the posts, I myself am a little confused; is the copykern for only the new drive over 160. A year ago I upgraded from the factory 20 gig to a 100 gig, but now that drive occasionally stutters, so I upgraded to 160 ( since it could be failing), but still only see the same 114 hrs. I tried the copykern and it appeared to go flawlessly, yet the same 114 hr limit applies. Do I need to apply the copykern to the 100 gig drive PRIOR to copying to the 160. I know I made a mistake somewhere, ideas anyone? 

Is there a better thread for me to be in?

PS The occasional stuttering is now gone, so I think the drive was going bad.

Donnelley


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by DonnelleyPCDude _
> *After reading through most of the posts, I myself am a little confused; is the copykern for only the new drive over 160. A year ago I upgraded from the factory 20 gig to a 100 gig, but now that drive occasionally stutters, so I upgraded to 160 ( since it could be failing), but still only see the same 114 hrs. I tried the copykern and it appeared to go flawlessly, yet the same 114 hr limit applies. Do I need to apply the copykern to the 100 gig drive PRIOR to copying to the 160. I know I made a mistake somewhere, ideas anyone?
> 
> Is there a better thread for me to be in?
> 
> PS The occasional stuttering is now gone, so I think the drive was going bad.
> 
> Donnelley *


CopyKern replaces the kernel with an lba48-enabled one, and also initializes your swap space (this is useful for folks who have created one greater than 127MB for which MFStools does not have the ability to properly initialize). CopyKern is simply a script which essentially invokes tpip to do the work. Replacing the kernel will do nothing more than give you a kernel capable of handling the larger address space on your larger drive, but if you didn't do your upgrade properly (ie expand to fill the space of your 160GB drive), its not going to do you much good. You probably need to take a few steps back, and review your upgrade steps to ensure you expanded/utilized the drive properly and then go and use CopyKern to replace the kernel.


----------



## kennet6565

I have put larger drives (80gb & 160gb) in my Hughes DVR40's and used Intsant Cake. Everyhting works perfectly. I would appreciate it if someone would give the string to expand the drives, using the PTVupgrades Universal Upgrade CD Ver. 10. Thanks


----------



## DonnelleyPCDude

After some thought, I am thinking that since the main focus of this upgrade was to solve the stuttering issue, and also to get a much quieter drive (WD100gig with AMSET wasn't that quiet), it may be prudent to NOT open the drive the whole way. The idea was to use copykern to upgrade to the lba48-enabled one, but if another software release comes out, won't it replace my current kernel with a non lba48-enabled one, since I have a Series One. I don't want to kill the drive I have, even though I still have the original 20 gig (with the oldest sw version I am sure) and the failing-but-still-usable 100 gig. These other drives have not been upgraded with the new lba48-enabled kernel, so I want to keep them unaltered in case I need to use them for recovery. 

Has anyone ever had a lba48-enabled kernel be replaced with a software upgrade from TIVO. Am I being too paranoid? Will it simply not happen the way I think it might?

Thanks in advance,

Donnelley


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by DonnelleyPCDude _
> *After some thought, I am thinking that since the main focus of this upgrade was to solve the stuttering issue, and also to get a much quieter drive (WD100gig with AMSET wasn't that quiet), it may be prudent to NOT open the drive the whole way. The idea was to use copykern to upgrade to the lba48-enabled one, but if another software release comes out, won't it replace my current kernel with a non lba48-enabled one, since I have a Series One. I don't want to kill the drive I have, even though I still have the original 20 gig (with the oldest sw version I am sure) and the failing-but-still-usable 100 gig. These other drives have not been upgraded with the new lba48-enabled kernel, so I want to keep them unaltered in case I need to use them for recovery.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a lba48-enabled kernel be replaced with a software upgrade from TIVO. Am I being too paranoid? Will it simply not happen the way I think it might?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Donnelley *


The LBA48 thread in the underground is probably a better place for this question.

Short answer: If you have a Series1 SA unit, you are being paranoid - that product was EOL'ed like two years ago - ie no software updates coming. If you have a Series1 DirecTV unit, your unit is likely to semi-survive a software upgrade; just rerun copykern again after it downloads a new software update. Chances are you are being a bit more cautious than you need to be, but its good to have your eyes open enough to know what you are doing.


----------



## cr33p

Hi im a newbie but have been trying very hard to do this without asking for help and read up on as much info that I thought would be sufficient, last nite I decided to take the plunge and upgrade my tcd540040 machine. I have 2 160 gig hitachi drives. I used the boot cd from ptvugrades web site. And yes it was for lba48. i copied the image to my windows drive then loaded it to my new A drive booted the tivo and it worked no problems. then i plugged in all the drives the way the directions said and did the long option to copy all my originall data to the new a drive and at the same time restore it and expand both the a drive and the b drive. now it finished with no errors. i boot it up and it says welcome powering up and then the screen switches to the tv that is incoming and then back and forth with it all distorted. Any ideas please help 

thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by cr33p _
> *Hi im a newbie but have been trying very hard to do this without asking for help and read up on as much info that I thought would be sufficient, last nite I decided to take the plunge and upgrade my tcd540040 machine. I have 2 160 gig hitachi drives. I used the boot cd from ptvugrades web site. And yes it was for lba48. i copied the image to my windows drive then loaded it to my new A drive booted the tivo and it worked no problems. then i plugged in all the drives the way the directions said and did the long option to copy all my originall data to the new a drive and at the same time restore it and expand both the a drive and the b drive. now it finished with no errors. i boot it up and it says welcome powering up and then the screen switches to the tv that is incoming and then back and forth with it all distorted. Any ideas please help
> 
> thanks *


You've probably reconnected your TiVo incorrectly or possibly have a bad cable. Please note that this thread is not for "general upgrade support" if you have a problem that is directly related to our CD, please post it here, of course, if your questions aren't specifically answered in the upgrade guides referenced in the first post of this thread. Thx.


----------



## cr33p

I have a 40/80 cable . is this not the correct one to use? I know the cable works because its working in the windows pc to do the upgrade.


----------



## bsnelson

Perhaps I'm missing something incredibly obvious, but on a Series 1 combo box (DirecTiVo, whatever you wish to call it), you have to flash the PROM to use a non-standard kernel. I don't see any evidence on this thread that the ISO provides a means to do this. 

How is this situation handled with this ISO?

Brad


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by bsnelson _
> *Perhaps I'm missing something incredibly obvious, but on a Series 1 combo box (DirecTiVo, whatever you wish to call it), you have to flash the PROM to use a non-standard kernel. I don't see any evidence on this thread that the ISO provides a means to do this.
> 
> How is this situation handled with this ISO?
> 
> Brad *


It doesn't (yet) - it was actually in the process of dealing with this that I ran into the swap/noswap/dma issues. The best way to flash is either by using this cd here for now. You can use the instructions provided here, as well.


----------



## scottjf8

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *It doesn't (yet) - it was actually in the process of dealing with this that I ran into the swap/noswap/dma issues. The best way to flash is either by using this cd here for now. You can use the instructions provided here, as well. *


I tried using that, and after the standard reboot (which is where I believe it flashes the PROM) I get "cannot boot kernel"... have you had others with this issue? I have a S1 DTivo with a 200GB drive (and have done the 'copykern' part, then rebooted with the flash bootdisk and did the ./tivoflash/install)


----------



## tivoupgrade

I would try reinstalling the kernel again, and reflashing, just in case the flash didn't take place. Oh, and make sure you are installing the right kernel.


----------



## scottjf8

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *I would try reinstalling the kernel again, and reflashing, just in case the flash didn't take place. Oh, and make sure you are installing the right kernel. *


That's what I did.... I did copykern off the Large Disc bootdisc, then rebooted and did the flash... then I put the drive back in the tivo and turned it on.. it started booting, then rebooted, then said cannot boot kernel.

At the reboot point, should I take the drive back out of the tivo and do the copykern again?


----------



## scottjf8

ok I tried it again and noticed an error this time.. when I run copykern, and put all the parameters in, I get



> tpip: unknown boot block signature 0xd01668d7


Does it sound like something happened to the drive? I swear I didn't boot to Windows with it attached, but it sounds like that's what happened... I do have a full backup from before I put the new drive in, so I can restore it if needed...

Does that sound like the problem?


----------



## maximian

Will, the PTVupgrade CD w/ LBA48 support upgrade my SD-DVR80 DirecTivo to 250 Gig version? I wish to replace the existing drive, save all programs, + season passes, etc, and swap in a 250 Gig drive. Will I see all 250 Gig of capacity? Just wanted to be clear.

I am running version 3.1.1e


----------



## Robert S

If only Lou could post a list of which models this disk is suitable for, then you'd be sure.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *If only Lou could post a list of which models this disk is suitable for, then you'd be sure. *


;-)

the list


----------



## maximian

So basically, the CD is useless for my SD-DVR80, and 250 GB upgrade drive.
Thanks for being honest.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by maximian _
> *So basically, the CD is useless for my SD-DVR80, and 250 GB upgrade drive.
> Thanks for being honest. *


I wouldn't say its useless.

But if you were to use your 250GB drive for the upgrade, you'd be wasting almost half of it.


----------



## unixadm

tivoupgrade, 

So from what I can understand, there is not a LBA48 kernel that will work in the DVR40/DVR80 Series 2 DirecTiVos....is that correct?

Are they out there and just not on the CD, or do they not exist?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by unixadm _
> *tivoupgrade,
> 
> So from what I can understand, there is not a LBA48 kernel that will work in the DVR40/DVR80 Series 2 DirecTiVos....is that correct?
> 
> Are they out there and just not on the CD, or do they not exist? *


They are out there and just not on the CD. Kernel replacement on the Series2 is not the same as on the Series1; to get a new kernel to work on the Series2 involves the use of a few other tools. We may offer something on the "free CD' and something a little more automated as an inexpensive download at some point in the future.


----------



## jtayl22

First time TiVo hacker writes...
- Read Hinsdale-How-To
- Bought 250MB drive for my TiVo Series 2 (TCD540040)
- Downloaded mfstools2.iso
- Used Dell Dimension 4100 (no BIOS support for LBA 48)
- # mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda
- Now, I have a 137MB unit.

I think that the problem is with the BIOS on my Dell PC. It is not explicitly stated in this thread if "PTVupgrade LBA 48 CD with MFStools and Enhancements" will help. Am I right to think that I need a PC with LBA 48 BIOS support to be successful?

Any suggestion on how to proceed will be appreciated.

Thanks,
jtayl22


----------



## thepicman

Kaelum said:


> My CD/DVD ROM is the secondary master, so the following did work:
> 
> mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /cdrom


I had the exact same problem today, so I guess the automount still does not work in all cases. Thanks for the post Kaelum!


----------



## bobgcampbell

I've done a drive size upgrade in the past with my series 1, but having trouble with my series 2.

Series 2 TDC24004A (single 40G)
4.01b-02-2-240
No sub yet, I'm trying to copy the 40G to a 72G before applying more hacks.
No big drive, so I shouldn't need to worry about the tivo not having lba48 support.

I'm using ptvlba48-4.01.iso, but just using mfstools so far.

hda=windows
hdb=new tivo drive, 72G IBM deskstar
hdc=old tivo, 40G
hdd=cd-rom

I got no errors with the following command (tivo.upgrade-instructions.com):

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

After this I checked the partitions on the new drive and partitions 4 and 9 had stuff, so I put it in the tivo and it won't boot. It just loops resetting the video every 30s or so.

I put it back in the PC and dmesg shows all drive present but shows the old drive having partitions 1-13 while the new drive has 1-16.

dmesg also shows:
EXT2-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
(but I can mount partitions from the new drive)

mfsinfo on the new drive shows partition 14 is zero size. Is this normal?

I checked the help messages for mfsbackup and mfsrestore and can't see any errors in the command I'm using.

Help, what else can I look for?

Bob


----------



## tivoupgrade

thepicman said:


> I had the exact same problem today, so I guess the automount still does not work in all cases. Thanks for the post Kaelum!


If you have more than one CD/DVD device in your computer, automount can be a problem; that is the only scenario I know of where it won't work as predicted. Is that the case with your PC?


----------



## thepicman

tivoupgrade said:


> If you have more than one CD/DVD device in your computer, automount can be a problem; that is the only scenario I know of where it won't work as predicted. Is that the case with your PC?


No I was using some bits I threw together in a case. I had:

HD0: Nothing attached (Pri Master)
HD1: Old Tivo B (Pri Slave)
HD2: New TiVo A (Sec Master)
HD3: CD Rom (Sec Slave)

Nothing was set cable select either, all jumpers were set true.

-TPM


----------



## tivoupgrade

thepicman said:


> No I was using some bits I threw together in a case. I had:
> 
> HD0: Nothing attached (Pri Master)
> HD1: Old Tivo B (Pri Slave)
> HD2: New TiVo A (Sec Master)
> HD3: CD Rom (Sec Slave)
> 
> Nothing was set cable select either, all jumpers were set true.
> 
> -TPM


Hmm. Interesting. Definitely different than I've ever seen (usually, the CDROM would be either primary slave or secondary master) but I don't know off-hand why the mountcd script didn't work. With the variety of BIOS' and potential configuration issues out there, its really impossible to make these things bulletproof...


----------



## thepicman

tivoupgrade said:


> Hmm. Interesting. Definitely different than I've ever seen (usually, the CDROM would be either primary slave or secondary master) but I don't know off-hand why the mountcd script didn't work. With the variety of BIOS' and potential configuration issues out there, its really impossible to make these things bulletproof...


They were hooked up that way because Hinsdale's guide calls for that config in my situation. Thanks for the ISO though, It was a great help!

_<snip>If you are REPLACING YOUR EXISTING A DRIVE with the new larger upgrade drive:

(Assumes existing TiVo A drive as Primary Master, existing TiVo B drive as Primary Slave, and new larger upgrade drive as Secondary Master)

Use the following command to copy the existing A drive to your new upgrade drive at the # prompt:

dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc bs=1024k_ </snip>


----------



## bobgcampbell

thepicman said:


> No I was using some bits I threw together in a case. I had:
> 
> HD0: Nothing attached (Pri Master)
> HD1: Old Tivo B (Pri Slave)
> HD2: New TiVo A (Sec Master)
> HD3: CD Rom (Sec Slave)
> 
> Nothing was set cable select either, all jumpers were set true.
> 
> -TPM


I didn't think you could have a slave without a master. Try changing the Old Tivo B over to Pri Master.

Bob


----------



## thepicman

bobgcampbell said:


> I didn't think you could have a slave without a master. Try changing the Old Tivo B over to Pri Master.
> 
> Bob


Bob, thanks. Sure you can. I did have a Pri Master (old tivo A) until I pulled it. Anyway, it worked, just did not automount from the CD.


----------



## crownroyal

I was able to get my Tivo upgraded with the LBA48 disk sucessfully and it worked great for about two weeks, then recently I started getting errors on older programs until finally my Tivo got stuck at "Welcome, powering up" (something like that). 

I've gone through all the posts and everything but I haven't seen a solution for Tivo's that actually worked, but failed later. What do I need to do? If I missed the solution a link would be great.

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

crownroyal said:


> I was able to get my Tivo upgraded with the LBA48 disk sucessfully and it worked great for about two weeks, then recently I started getting errors on older programs until finally my Tivo got stuck at "Welcome, powering up" (something like that).
> 
> I've gone through all the posts and everything but I haven't seen a solution for Tivo's that actually worked, but failed later. What do I need to do? If I missed the solution a link would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Did you ensure that the TiVo you upgraded either had a native LBA48 kernel or that you installed an LBA48 kernel onto the TiVo?


----------



## BobCamp1

I had this same exact thing happen to me yesterday. For now, I have given up on the LBA48 kernel and am using 137GB of a 160GB drive.

Plug the hard drive back into your PC, boot with the LBA48 ISO, then hit <shift>-<page up> to scroll up the boot messages. I'll bet your hard drive is only 137 GB in size!

You need a PC that supports LBA48 when you do the upgrade. Sometimes you have to set the BIOS's IDE detection to "auto" or "none" to get it to work. Or you need to upgrade your BIOS, or use a new (less than one year old) PC. This should be added to the instructions at the beginning of this thread, as this is a frequent stumbling point.

It is also possible that the copykern command did not work. It always reports it was successful, even when it didn't do anything. I will ask again if there is a way to independently verify copykern was successful, as no one has answered me yet.

Finally, I haven't had time to verify this, but I swore the hard drive said 160 GB before I put it in the Tivo. I remember using IBM's drive fitness test as well as Spinrite, and they both reported 160 GB as the drive size. After I pulled the drive from the Tivo, they now both report only 137 GB! Did the hard drive sense the slow, outdated, UDMA-33 connection of Tivo and automatically cap itself at 137 GB? I haven't heard of anything like this before, but I can't think of a different explanantion.

I am using a Samsung Spinpoint SP hard drive. I didn't have time to rerun the Samsung utilities, but I remember you can set the HD to report any size you want. I remember it was set to 160GB before the upgrade. I wonder if it's set to 137 GB now?

For now, my 20GB to 137 GB upgrade seems enormous, so I'm not worried about the missing 23 GB. I'll let you know in two weeks if my second attempt at upgrading was successful.


----------



## tivoupgrade

BobCamp1 said:


> I had this same exact thing happen to me yesterday. For now, I have given up on the LBA48 kernel and am using 137GB of a 160GB drive.
> 
> Plug the hard drive back into your PC, boot with the LBA48 ISO, then hit <shift>-<page up> to scroll up the boot messages. I'll bet your hard drive is only 137 GB in size!
> 
> You need a PC that supports LBA48 when you do the upgrade. Sometimes you have to set the BIOS's IDE detection to "auto" or "none" to get it to work. Or you need to upgrade your BIOS, or use a new (less than one year old) PC. This should be added to the instructions at the beginning of this thread, as this is a frequent stumbling point.
> 
> It is also possible that the copykern command did not work. It always reports it was successful, even when it didn't do anything. I will ask again if there is a way to independently verify copykern was successful, as no one has answered me yet.
> 
> Finally, I haven't had time to verify this, but I swore the hard drive said 160 GB before I put it in the Tivo. I remember using IBM's drive fitness test as well as Spinrite, and they both reported 160 GB as the drive size. After I pulled the drive from the Tivo, they now both report only 137 GB! Did the hard drive sense the slow, outdated, UDMA-33 connection of Tivo and automatically cap itself at 137 GB? I haven't heard of anything like this before, but I can't think of a different explanantion.
> 
> I am using a Samsung Spinpoint SP hard drive. I didn't have time to rerun the Samsung utilities, but I remember you can set the HD to report any size you want. I remember it was set to 160GB before the upgrade. I wonder if it's set to 137 GB now?
> 
> For now, my 20GB to 137 GB upgrade seems enormous, so I'm not worried about the missing 23 GB. I'll let you know in two weeks if my second attempt at upgrading was successful.


We are using the LBA48 CD on systems over 4 years old. You definitely don't need a new PC to boot a kernel that supports LBA48. Practically any PC will work - even an old Pentium MMX should work.

As for verifying whether copykern works, ie ensuring that the correct kernel was installed, you can look in /var/log/kernel after the system has booted (if you can't telnet into the unit, then pull the drive mount the /var partition -- /dev/hdX9) and search for the string "court" in the file -- you should find a kernel log entry that confirms the build of the kernel with the "courtesan" name in it - that is what Todd Miller used when he built the kernel (sorry I can't give you the full entry right now as I do not have access to a system running that kernel at this moment).

Lastly, in the last several posts -- there has been NO mention of what type of TiVo you are talking about here. If you are using a Series2 unit, then this entire sub-discussion is moot; CopyKern is for Series1 units only....


----------



## BobCamp1

Thanks for telling me how to verify copykern worked. I have a sneaking suspicion this was the problem, but it is weird that my drive suddenly starting reporting only 137 GB. I might never pull the drive again, as the Tivo seems to be happy now. More importantly, my wife seems to be happy now. 

I understand the LBA48 issue, and I understand that the BIOS and PC shouldn't matter, but I also understand that some older PCs simply choke when the hard drive is larger than 137 GB (or 33.8 GB or 8 GB). I have a old Pentium 133 PC that wouldn't POST with the new hard drive attached. Other PCs do different things.( http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/sizeHandling-c.html )

New PCs have to be able to handle large hard drives properly, especially if they are shipping with them! Using a new PC eliminates one possible problem someone may be having. If your old PC works then go for it.

I am using a Series 1 HDR212. Series 2 standalone owners without LBA48 should just wait for TivoToGo to get downloaded before they upgrade. Other Series 2 owners have to go "other places" for instructions or software.


----------



## sully10128

I currently have a 160GB A drive and a 60GB B drive in a TiVo Series 2 TCD140060. I upgraded about a year ago, restoring my backup onto the 160GB drive and adding the original 60GB drive as drive B.

I've read that the TivoToGo version of the OS (7.1?) will support LBA addressing. I have 7.1 installed now - is there a simple way to realize the full 160GB of my drive A, now that an LBA48 kernel is in place?


----------



## djtravis

I am using the current PTVupgrade iso image burned onto a CD.
What I have run into trying to replace my 120g drive with a 300g drive in my SA TiVo TCD240080 with 7.1 software.

hda  Primary master = DOS
hdb  Primary slave = New bigger (300g) drive
hdc  Secondary master = Current TiVo (120g) drive
hdd  Secondary slave = CD

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

Make backup:
mfsbackup f4138 6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
This created an 207mb file on the DOS disk.

Restore to 300g drive w/o programs:
mfsrestore s 127 bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
Put 300g drive in TiVo & it booted fine & reported 86 hours.

Restore to 300g drive w/o programs & expand to full capacity:
mfsrestore s 127 xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
Put 300g drive in TiVo & it booted fine & reported 340 hours.

Copy programs from 120g to 300g:
mfsbackup Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore s 127 xzpi - /dev/hdb
Scanning source. Please wait.
Source drive size is 79 hours
- upgraded to 127 hours
Uncompressed backup size: 113979 megabytes
*Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.*

Try dd copy:
dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k
*after 30 minutes get the following error & copy stops:
dd: reading /dev/hdc: Input/output error
40829+2 records in
40829+2 records out*

As stated in the instructions, I then tried the following:
dd conv=noerror,sync if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdb bs=1024k
*Same errors as above, but kept copying. Finished after 1 hr 45 min.*

Put in TiVo & get "Welcome. Powering up" for 1 min 15 sec.
Then "Almost There" for 25 sec.
*Then green screen with some error & statement to leave things alone for 3 hours.
Then back to "Welcome. Powering up"*

I have 2 hours more to wait. I have no indication that anything is happening inside that box, but I'll play along for the next 2 hours! After that, I'll go back to the restore/expand without saving programs, put the drive in the TiVo & see how long it'll work.

Does anyone have any ideas why the copy programs didn't work?


----------



## wwli7p

Does any linux users out there have a PTVupgrade TiVo Upgrade CD with LBA48 support for Series1 cd that I could get the programs off and sent to me in a gzipped file, minus mfstools. 

Will


----------



## FredericLS

I have a DSR6000 that contains two upgraded drives from 2 years ago. I now would like to use two new 250 drives. I expect to replace the kernel, of course. When I did my upgrade before, I booted off the floppy so I could do two disks in and two disks out with backup | restore to keep my recordings. I would like to do this method again, but the only floppy I seem to find does not have LBA48 support which I believe is necessary to fully use the drives. The second message posted to this thread asked about this but was never replied to as I could find. I will then boot off the your LBA48 CD to complete the process of replacing the kernel and other enhancements (actually have universal 10 CD). Is there an LBA48 kernel floppy like the Tiger floppy with mfstools or a way of making one from your CD?

Second question may not be correctly addressed in this thread, but I will ask it anyway. If I buy Cake and setup the two new drives, is there a way to backup old recordings and restore them onto the new cake drives?

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

FredericLS said:


> I have a DSR6000 that contains two upgraded drives from 2 years ago. I now would like to use two new 250 drives. I expect to replace the kernel, of course. When I did my upgrade before, I booted off the floppy so I could do two disks in and two disks out with backup | restore to keep my recordings. I would like to do this method again, but the only floppy I seem to find does not have LBA48 support which I believe is necessary to fully use the drives. The second message posted to this thread asked about this but was never replied to as I could find. I will then boot off the your LBA48 CD to complete the process of replacing the kernel and other enhancements (actually have universal 10 CD). Is there an LBA48 kernel floppy like the Tiger floppy with mfstools or a way of making one from your CD?
> 
> Second question may not be correctly addressed in this thread, but I will ask it anyway. If I buy Cake and setup the two new drives, is there a way to backup old recordings and restore them onto the new cake drives?
> 
> Thanks


You are going to have a lot of work ahead of you if you want to keep your old recordings. First of all, there is no lba48 floppy that I'm aware of, but more importantly, you may have run out of partitions and may very well have a problem expanding the drive set (keep digging on these forums as there another thread that discusses this -- check the LBA48 thread in the underground).

One way to work around not having and LBA48 floppy (I've been thinking about whipping one out, but I don't think there would be a lot of use for it, relative to some of the other things we are working on), would be just to use DD to copy each of your two drives to each of the two new target drives. You could do this by booting off the CD and only connecting two drives at a time. Then go ahead and do your mfsadd on the new drives AFTER you are done.

As for your last question... InstantCake creates brand new replacement drives; we are working on an extended version that will give you an option to backup your existing drive to a new 'set" but again, you are still subject to the limitations above.

My recommendation would be to do a backup of your dual-drives, but just your settings and preferences. Yes, you will lose your recordings, but over time, you should be able to recreate your library.


----------



## ashu

tivoupgrade said:


> My recommendation would be to do a backup of your dual-drives, but just your settings and preferences. Yes, you will lose your recordings, but over time, you should be able to recreate your library.


I'll second that recommendation, and strongly recommend (feasible only for HMO/MRV-capable TiVos, of course!) owning a second TiVo, and offloading shows to it, upgrading to a blank disk (or disks), and moving shows back if needed.

Eschew shows you don't care too much about saving, and only back-up the most critical ones! It takes MANY, MANY hours to make a backup and save recordings (14-16 hours for my half-full 80GB DRT800 last month!), although you can argue its still faster than a FULL networked backup/restore! I guess I should at least have deleted some of the Suggestions before I upgraded 

I'm trying to do something similar, but using two TiVos, and would love for ptvupgrade to give a quick glance at my thread and confirm what I'm about to attmept is the right way to go about things: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=231155


----------



## FredericLS

Thanks for your help and suggestions. It seems to me that if I can not save my recordings, I might as well use InstantCake to start fresh and make full use of the two new drives. I have 65 season passes but no big deal to recreate. Preferences are nice to save to indicate that I have viewed the shows, but since I pick only instead of TiVo, they are not necessary. I am correct that InstantCake will do everything including CacheCard setup and prom CRC check fix? I believe that I get the additional network update capability too? Seems a no brainer unless I am mistaken and missed something else. Thanks again.


----------



## tivoupgrade

FredericLS said:


> Thanks for your help and suggestions. It seems to me that if I can not save my recordings, I might as well use InstantCake to start fresh and make full use of the two new drives. I have 65 season passes but no big deal to recreate. Preferences are nice to save to indicate that I have viewed the shows, but since I pick only instead of TiVo, they are not necessary. I am correct that InstantCake will do everything including CacheCard setup and prom CRC check fix? I believe that I get the additional network update capability too? Seems a no brainer unless I am mistaken and missed something else. Thanks again.


Yes, that is correct; CacheCard drivers, as well as flashing is taken care of with InstantCake. Note that IC creates the equivalent of a "NetReady" drive; more about that, and how to get telnet and other utils working here (way off-topic now...)

Thx again.


----------



## FredericLS

Just downloaded. Thanks.


----------



## kleckner

crownroyal said:


> I was able to get my Tivo upgraded with the LBA48 disk sucessfully and it worked great for about two weeks, then recently I started getting errors on older programs until finally my Tivo got stuck at "Welcome, powering up" (something like that).
> 
> I've gone through all the posts and everything but I haven't seen a solution for Tivo's that actually worked, but failed later. What do I need to do? If I missed the solution a link would be great.
> 
> Thanks


I had the same problem...didn't realize I needed to run copykern. I have one old program that fails and I have since run copykern. Is this going to fix it going forward, or do you need to copy to a new drive and run copykern before the system boots in the Tivo?

FYI, Phillips HD112. Maxtor Quickview 160 replacing a noisy 3 year old Maxtor 160 (that was only using 137GB)


----------



## Maruzo

ok, i've read this entire thread and i'm getting really more puzzled about the exact commands i need for my upgrades. I have a samsung directv dvr (SIR-S4080R) with a wd 80gb original drive with a newly upgraded 6.2 software via directv's sattelite.

I am looking to install a newer hitachi 250gb as a single drive upgrade. 

Can somebody kindly point me to the correct steps to commence this upgrade?

thanks very much!

Mars


----------



## Maruzo

Two questions:

1. If i successfully upgraded my samsung's original 80gb with the 6.2 software unto a larger 250gb drive, can i then use the same 80 gb to do another upgrade to another 250gb drive, and then install that 2nd 250gb drive into a philips dvr-708?

I've read somewhere that the motherboards and chipsets on these series 2 directv tivos are all the same regardless of who made these units. Whether samsung or philips all made the same units with the exact same spec. 

So can i do the swap successfully? Has anyone tried it?

2. i want to retrieve a maxtor 200gb drive that was installed on my philips dvr-708 and reuse it as a regular winxp boot drive. I'm afraid that only i plug in the maxtor into a regular pc, it'll be locked up and be seen as an 8mb drive.

Is there any steps that i can take to return this maxtor back to it's original state so i can reformat it in ntfs correctly?

Thanks Very Much!

Mars


----------



## Maruzo

Bump!


----------



## tsrbff

Please forgive me if my questions are not applicable to this thread, but I have a couple simple (I think) questions that pertain to the LBA48 stuff and to PTVupgrade.

I would like clarification on the following, (understanding that I am not talking about trying to keep previous recordings or use/re-use existing hard drive):

If I buy the InstantCake CD that PTVupgrade sells, and use it with a brand-new drive (or driveS), will it automatically enable the use of greater drive capacities than 137GB if I used say a 160GB drive/drives? On *either* of the TiVos listed below?

Is there a limit to how large of a drive it would/could enable (200GB or greater maybe)?

Are these InstantCake CDs also machine-specific, like one CD for my Philips S1 HDR-212 and a different one for my sister's S2 TiVo TCD 540040?

Does having this CD substitute for keeping a backup image of the software? I can just go buy a hard drive and re-use the InstantCake?

Any and all comments from those who know will be greatly appreciated, and please be as specific as you can in regards to the different units I mentioned above. And my profound apologies if this had no business in this thread. Thanks in advance to all who will reply, and God Bless!

Tracy Faulkner


----------



## BobCamp1

> If I buy the InstantCake CD that PTVupgrade sells, and use it with a brand-new drive (or driveS), will it automatically enable the use of greater drive capacities than 137GB if I used say a 160GB drive/drives? On *either* of the TiVos listed below?


Yep.



> Is there a limit to how large of a drive it would/could enable (200GB or greater maybe)?


There are other threads talking about that. I've heard of 400GB. Note that the more space you add the slower your Tivo's menus will operate. After updating my HDR212 to 137GB (I didn't use the Instantcake CD for this upgrade), it takes up to 7 seconds for the "now playing" menu to appear when I hit the Tivo button on the remote. Recording and playback are unaffected.

The Series 2 stand-alone units now support HDs > 137GB with the 7.0 (or later) software. You can find personalized directions for creating a backup image and restoring it (or transferring everything off the old HD) on http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/ . But if you are uncomfortable with Linux or have problems with MFSTools, an InstantCake CD is a good backup plan if things go bad.



> Are these InstantCake CDs also machine-specific, like one CD for my Philips S1 HDR-212 and a different one for my sister's S2 TiVo TCD 540040?


Yes, they are machine specific. You may be able to get away with using an HDR112 CD with an HDR 212, since the only real difference between them is the HD size. But in general the CDs are very specific. You defintely cannot use a Series 1 CD on a Series 2 Tivo or vice versa, or use a stand-alone CD with a DirecTivo.



> Does having this CD substitute for keeping a backup image of the software? I can just go buy a hard drive and re-use the InstantCake?


Yes, you don't need a backup image.


----------



## ronsch

Lou,

I took my shot at using your expansion tools yesterday. I started with a pristine 40gb Quantum Fireball from a DSR6000 and used the PTVUpgrade cd to create a backup and then to do a full copy to my new 250gb WD drive. These seemed to work fine. The long copy took about six hours. 

This morning I tried to finish up with copykern. Everything seemed to go well until it tried to replace the kernel. It made the backup of the existing kernel on /mnt but then failed to copy in the new kernel as it said the file couldn't be found. This seems to match other posts where the cdrom is not properly mounted, although copykern actually ran on my system whereas other posts indicate it wouldn't even run. I only have a single dvd configured as secondary slave. I will try the solution published in this thread when I get home.

I also agree with some other posters that the documentation provided on the iso makes no mention of the prom flash requirement. Granted there are multiple how-tos elsewhere but this is your how-to on using copykern. It should at least reference specific documentation that describes the other requirements for copykern to work and keep on working. I intend to use the full Jenkins hack procedure on the new drive but am wondering if that should be done before using your process or if it will still work after?

Ok. Mounted cdrom; copykern ran successfully; restored a copy of my image to a spare drive and also installed Jenkins flash uility; used that drive to flash the prom; installed new big drive and voila; 235 hour DirecTiVo. I'll save the rest of the hacks for this weekend.


----------



## Alessan

BobCamp1 said:


> I had this same exact thing happen to me yesterday. For now, I have given up on the LBA48 kernel and am using 137GB of a 160GB drive.
> 
> Plug the hard drive back into your PC, boot with the LBA48 ISO, then hit <shift>-<page up> to scroll up the boot messages. I'll bet your hard drive is only 137 GB in size!
> 
> You need a PC that supports LBA48 when you do the upgrade. Sometimes you have to set the BIOS's IDE detection to "auto" or "none" to get it to work. Or you need to upgrade your BIOS, or use a new (less than one year old) PC. This should be added to the instructions at the beginning of this thread, as this is a frequent stumbling point.
> 
> It is also possible that the copykern command did not work. It always reports it was successful, even when it didn't do anything. I will ask again if there is a way to independently verify copykern was successful, as no one has answered me yet.
> 
> Finally, I haven't had time to verify this, but I swore the hard drive said 160 GB before I put it in the Tivo. I remember using IBM's drive fitness test as well as Spinrite, and they both reported 160 GB as the drive size. After I pulled the drive from the Tivo, they now both report only 137 GB! Did the hard drive sense the slow, outdated, UDMA-33 connection of Tivo and automatically cap itself at 137 GB? I haven't heard of anything like this before, but I can't think of a different explanantion.
> 
> I am using a Samsung Spinpoint SP hard drive. I didn't have time to rerun the Samsung utilities, but I remember you can set the HD to report any size you want. I remember it was set to 160GB before the upgrade. I wonder if it's set to 137 GB now?
> 
> For now, my 20GB to 137 GB upgrade seems enormous, so I'm not worried about the missing 23 GB. I'll let you know in two weeks if my second attempt at upgrading was successful.


how about the new 7.1 upgrade, did that upgrade the kernal so we can go over the 137gb?


----------



## BobCamp1

The 7.1 software contains the kernel to go over 137GB. Since I have a series 1 Tivo, I'll never get that kernel.

My upgrade has worked using the original kernel and just 137GB of the hard drive.


----------



## Alessan

BobCamp1 said:


> The 7.1 software contains the kernel to go over 137GB. Since I have a series 1 Tivo, I'll never get that kernel.
> 
> My upgrade has worked using the original kernel and just 137GB of the hard drive.


kool, I have a 160 I want to put in. I'll see how it goes on Friday


----------



## lafos

I have two Toshiba SD-H400 systems. Several months ago, I upgraded one of them with a 160 GB drive using V3.01 of the PTVupgrade CD. It worked like a champ. TiVo SW v5.2 then.

Now I'm trying to upgrade the other to 300GB (my wife's), using v4.01 CD. I want to save the shows, so I'm using the command

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdd | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

The backup starts, and then stops after copying some of the disk. The percentage keeps inching up; after the 6th try I'm up to 6.8%. 

The computer is the same as the earlier upgrade, a P233MMX with 

hda = win98 FAT32
hdb = cdrom
hdc = new TiVo drive
hdd = original TiVo drive

The Linux kernel properly recognizes all the drives and their sizes. I've tried with the bios drive detect for the secondary IDE turned to auto or off with no effect.

Any ideas on how I can get this to complete the backup?


----------



## tivoupgrade

It may be the kernel on our CD. For some reason, in some PC's it can hang when attempting to make a backup using mfstools. We have a newer kernel that seems to address the problem, but I've not had time to incorporate it into a new CD for release. Might want to use the older CD or the more generic mfstools CD instead, as an alternative for now.


----------



## lafos

Thanks for the quick reply.

Actually, I had tried the 3.01 CD first. It would crash with and error "premature end to backup data". That's why I tried the newer CD. I am now testing with IDE prefetch turned off. 

The system starts the copy, and everything seems fine, but at some point it stops. The only really new variable is the size of the destination. The first time I used a 160GB drive, and am now trying a 300MB drive. The bigger drive also has an 8MB buffer, in case that could have something to do with it.


----------



## DanGilbertTX

I am having a problem using the PTVUpgrade v4.01 CD for doing a 2 -> 1 (14Gb+80Gb to 250Gb) upgrade. I boot the CD and start using the command:

*vmlinuz hda=bswap hdb=bswap hdc=bswap*

This gets my A & B drives mapped correctly. I then go to run the mfstools using the following command:

*mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda /dev/hdb|mfsrestore -s 255 -xzpi - /dev/hdc*

I get the following output:

*mfs_load_volume_header: mfs_read_data: Success
mfsbackup: Backup failed to startup. Make sure you specified the right devices, and that the drives are not locked.*

Ok, now here is the crazy part. I can load up a standard MFSTools 2.0 CD and load the exact same way and run that same command and it starts and works correctly. Problem with using the MFSTools 2.0 CD is that it doesn't have LBA48 support so I get stuck with a 137Gb disk. So, I am looking for suggestions of how I can get the LBA48 disk to work or even expand the afterwards. I don't have another drive to use for a backup so that isn't really an option. I also am not willing to lose my recorded shows.

So, what do I need to do to get it to work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DanGilbertTX

Just checked again to make sure there weren't any differences in what I was doing using the MFSTools 2.0 disk and the PTVUpgrade v4.01 disk. I am using exactly the same hardware setup and the exact same command-line to start the CD. So, why is it bombing out with the PTVUpgrade disk and not even scanning the source drive?


----------



## DanGilbertTX

Figured out the issue. The PTVUpgrade v4.x CD doesn't auto unlock drives like both MFSTools v2.0 CD and Steve Jenkins CD. This would be nice to be added to the startup script on the PTVUpgrade CD. My fault for not seeing it in the first place, but it would be nice if the CD just did the unlocking automatically when mounting the drives during startup.


----------



## CraigHB

Here are some specs first;

Samsung SIR-4040R DirecTV with one WD 160GB drive.
An identical WD 160GB drive on-hand as a spare
PTV LBA48 MFSTools disk
DirecTiVo version 6.2 

When using the following to do a disk copy from the primary disk to the spare disk with expansion;

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb 

I'm getting the error;

"Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself" 

Now, if I do a restore with expansion from a minimal backup file, the spare disk works fine in the TiVo and I get the expected increase from 120 to 140 hours.

If i do a disk copy without expansion (less the "-x" option), I get a 120 hour disk that works fine in the TiVo.

So, I'm kind of stuck on how I can expand my volume while keeping all my recorded shows. Is there something I can do to resolve the error? Is there some way I can work around it?

Thanks,

- Craig


----------



## JoeShabado

Just upgraded my Series 2 140060 unit for the second time (previously was two 120G drives) to two 250G drives (638hrs+ record time). Used this image to do the upgrade. Just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work and support information.


----------



## tivoupgrade

JoeShabado said:


> Just upgraded my Series 2 140060 unit for the second time (previously was two 120G drives) to two 250G drives (638hrs+ record time). Used this image to do the upgrade. Just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work and support information.


You were using 7.1 of the TiVo software to do this, correct?


----------



## JoeShabado

Yes, I was upgraded to 7.1 before I started this upgrade.


----------



## squiddog

CraigHB said:


> Here are some specs first;
> 
> Samsung SIR-4040R DirecTV with one WD 160GB drive.
> An identical WD 160GB drive on-hand as a spare
> PTV LBA48 MFSTools disk
> DirecTiVo version 6.2
> 
> When using the following to do a disk copy from the primary disk to the spare disk with expansion;
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
> 
> I'm getting the error;
> 
> "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself"
> 
> Now, if I do a restore with expansion from a minimal backup file, the spare disk works fine in the TiVo and I get the expected increase from 120 to 140 hours.
> 
> If i do a disk copy without expansion (less the "-x" option), I get a 120 hour disk that works fine in the TiVo.
> 
> So, I'm kind of stuck on how I can expand my volume while keeping all my recorded shows. Is there something I can do to resolve the error? Is there some way I can work around it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Craig


I am stuck in exactly the same position.

I am upgrading from an 80GB drive to a 160. I have the PTV LBA48 boot disk. My system is a DirecTV Tivo with 6.2 recently downloaded.

I get "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself."

If I remove the -x and leave it as -zpi, it completes but doesn't expand.

This drive was upgraded/expanded once from 40 to 78, and mfsbackup notes that and says "This MFS volue may be expanded 3 more times".


----------



## CraigHB

squiddog said:


> I am stuck in exactly the same position.
> 
> I am upgrading from an 80GB drive to a 160. I have the PTV LBA48 boot disk. My system is a DirecTV Tivo with 6.2 recently downloaded.
> 
> I get "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself."
> 
> If I remove the -x and leave it as -zpi, it completes but doesn't expand.
> 
> This drive was upgraded/expanded once from 40 to 78, and mfsbackup notes that and says "This MFS volue may be expanded 3 more times".


Yea, it's a tough one. I cross-posted and got a response in another thread that bascially states there's no way to do it. MFS Tools uses up all the available partitions when it expands a single disk system. So, it can't be expanded again. You have to start with the standard backup that doesn't save recorded shows. Your standard backup is decoupled from any expansion and represents the original disk size of your system.

Basically, there is no way to save recorded shows and expand a single disk system that has already been expanded. It's a bummer, but hey, at least we *can* upgrade our TiVos' recording capacity so it's better than no tools at all.

If you find some way to do it, let me know. I haven't upgraded yet and would still like to keep my recorded shows.

- Craig


----------



## webbglider

As a new "upgrader" I appreciate the info but the link you referenced shows three possible downloads but how would a new guy know whether to download the LBA48 with byteswap or without byteswap - what is the significance. Probably obvious but I don't see it. Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

webbglider said:


> As a new "upgrader" I appreciate the info but the link you referenced shows three possible downloads but how would a new guy know whether to download the LBA48 with byteswap or without byteswap - what is the significance. Probably obvious but I don't see it. Thanks.


You can use the latest, but it doesn't matter; just know that there is a difference between the latest version and the previous one; and depending upon which guide you are using, the version of the CD your are using and the type of TiVo you are upgrading, you may need to take that into account.


----------



## CraigHB

Actually, a TiVo upgrade disk is, for the most part, just a Linux boot CD that accomodates MFS Tools, a set of programs designed to handle TiVo's specialized disk partitions. The author of MFS Tools could have wrote the programs to run on any operating system (like plain old DOS), but chose to use Linux for several important reasons. 

An upgrade CD will boot the Linux "kernel" when it starts up, but first presents a "boot prompt" that allows various things to be specified including boot options and kernel parameters. Byte swapping is one of those kernel prameters and can be enabled by specifying hdx=bswap at the boot prompt (where the x in hdx is a, b, c or d depending on the IDE channel/port the disk is connected to). Unless you have an older TiVo, you probably don't need to worry about it. Some older TiVo's won't work if disk upgrades are done without byteswap on. Also, PTV's LBA48 upgrade CD does accept a "boot option" that turns on byte swapping, but is disabled by default.

The designers of the Linux operating system incorporated the ability to handle disks over 137GB into the 2.4 Linux kernel. This is something that affects all Linux systems, not just TiVo upgrade CD's (and TiVo's themselves run on Linux too). Older upgrade disks made with the the 2.2 kernel have the limitation. Newer ones like PTV's LBA48 disk use the 2.4 kernel that supports LBA48, allowing disks much larger. However, MFS Tools does not handle really big disks by default (over 274GB) and needs the "-r 4" option added to the restore command.

The disk size your TiVo can accomodate is also dependent on the software version it's running. Older TiVo's have the 137GB limitation as well so expanding a disk larger than that with an LBA48 upgrade CD may give you problems when you try to run it in a non-LBA48 TiVo. In that case, it would be best to use a non-LBA48 upgrade CD. If the disk is smaller than 137GB, you can safely use either upgrade CD. Some TiVo's have only recently gained the ability to support disks larger than 137GB so you need to know if your TiVo is LBA48 capable before upgrading it with a >137GB disk and an LBA48 upgrade CD.

Ok, hope that answers your questions,

- Craig


----------



## sc0tty8

So this PTVupgrade will worth with larger drives? So if I wanted to use a pair of 300 gig drives, there would be no problem using these drives? No problems like not getting the full capacity? I was reading another thread, it sounded like it was a lot of work to get them to work.


----------



## CraigHB

It depends on your TiVo. Most of the newer TiVo's have either come with or, through normal channels, have received the latest software which accomodates disks >137GB (LBA48 capable). I don't know the specific software versions for various TiVo's, but you can check and see if you have the latest software through your TiVo's system information menu. I'm sure that information is posted in this forum somewhere. Just do a search.

If your TiVo is LBA48 capable, upgrading with two 300GB drives isn't any more work than upgrading with two <137GB drives. The only difference is for drives >274GB, you need to add the "-r 4" option (less quotes) to the mfsrestore and/or mfsadd commands.

If your TiVo is not LBA48 capable, then you have to do some tricky stuff to make it so. I would say that's where you get into "too much work". In that case, it would probably be best to upgrade with two <137GB drives.

For an LBA48 capable system, 600GB of disk space is going to result in a huge amount of capacity. Unless you plan to maintain a video library, a capacity that large would probably not be very practical. Also, when capacity gets really big, it can slow down the TiVo quite a bit. For the cost of two 300GB drives, you could buy a single 400GB drive and have some money left over. A single disk is easier to deal with and cheaper. Personally, I run a single 250GB disk.

- Craig


----------



## gdavisloop1

So the message, "Backup alone is too large for target drive," means you *can't* upgrade a single large HD (already upgraded once), to an even larger HD, and keep your programs?

What if you upgrade to a new HD without keeping your programs?
Can you still put the old HD back in the TiVo when you want to access programs on the old HD? And then back to the new HD when you want to use that one?

Also, what about the 274GB limit of MFSRESTORE vs. a 300GB HD?
Will MFSRESTORE automatically set it up at 274GB, and thus preserve the ability to "fix" it with just 127MB of swap space? Or is there some way to manually limit the 300GB drive to 274 GB?

thanks!
--Gary


----------



## CraigHB

> So the message, "Backup alone is too large for target drive," means you *can't* upgrade a single large HD (already upgraded once), to an even larger HD, and keep your programs?


Yes. MFS tools adds partitions to do an expansion. When a single drive system is expanded once, all the partitions are used up. It can't be expanded again. Dual drive systems can expand several times since there are twice as many partitions available. The only way to re-expand a single drive system is to use a standard backup that does not save recorded shows. This is because a standard backup decouples those additional partitions.



> What if you upgrade to a new HD without keeping your programs?
> Can you still put the old HD back in the TiVo when you want to access programs on the old HD? And then back to the new HD when you want to use that one?


You could do that. Personally, I would just watch what you have on the old drive and then switch over to the new one. The other thing you could do is network two TiVo's. Put the bigger drive in the new one and use MRV to watch what has been recorded on the old one. Another thing you could do is "mfsadd" the new drive and run both drives, but then you would be stuck with a dual drive system and that may be something you want to avoid.



> Also, what about the 274GB limit of MFSRESTORE vs. a 300GB HD?
> Will MFSRESTORE automatically set it up at 274GB, and thus preserve the ability to "fix" it with just 127MB of swap space? Or is there some way to manually limit the 300GB drive to 274 GB?


Mfsrestore doesn't have a 274 GB limit. There are a couple posts in the underground that talk about performance problems with drives over 274 GB and that using the -r 4 option resolves those issues.

Best of luck,

- Craig


----------



## series2finally

OK, I give. Reading all this crap is a huge time sink. I'll buy InstantCake. But the InstantCake blurbs don't say if it's 6.2. If I'm going to all this trouble, of course I want 6.2.

The other big unanswered InstantCake question is how do I get the settings AND content copied over from my Series 1 DirecTiVo to my new Series 2? Are there clear instructions somewhere?

My S1 has a 40GB, my S2 has an 80GB with 4.01b on it, and I have a new 200GB drive ready to go. I'm comfortable with linux.


----------



## dmbong

If I upgrade an HDVR2 (it says it's Series2 in messages/setup) that's running software version 6.2 with a single 160GB drive, how many hours should I end up with?

I used the PTVupgrade CD along with instructions based on the Interactive Guide and I ended up with "variable, up to 140 hours".

Is that good? Is it using all 160GB or only 137GB?

Cheers!

-Brian


----------



## Gunnyman

yes Brian 
140 hrs is what you get with 160 gigs.


----------



## dmbong

Gunnyman said:


> yes Brian
> 140 hrs is what you get with 160 gigs.


Cool, thanks for answering. So, is it using the whole disk or is it only using 127GB (or whatever it is)?

Thanks,

-Brian


----------



## gdavisloop1

If you plan to use tpip to initialze a swap space larger than 128MB for a Series 2 TiVo, it probably won't work correctly unless you include this option:

--swapped

See my thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=251430
or read this one:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=251011

for more details.

And to keep your programs when you upgrade from an upgrade, the easiest way (perhaps the only way).... just keep your old drive handy for when you want your old programs!

--Gary


----------



## supercell

Hi I tried to add a second B 400GB drive to my DirectTivo R10 last night using the the Upgrade CD with LBA48 support. It did't work. All the mfstools seemed to respond correctly telling me I had over 500 hours but when I installed the drives back in the tivo it would get past powering up. I finally had to restore the backup to the A drive just to get it working. I am quite sure I had the jumpers correctly Master (A)/Slave(B)

So my question is will a 400GB drive work as a B drive in an R10? How do I know if my kernel in my R10 will support a large drive pver 137GB? Can someone type out the mfsadd command I need to use to bless the new B drive? I don't know about this swap space thing. Thanks for any help. 

Mike


----------



## Blurayfan

supercell said:


> Hi I tried to add a second B 400GB drive to my DirectTivo R10 last night using the the Upgrade CD with LBA48 support. It did't work. All the mfstools seemed to respond correctly telling me I had over 500 hours but when I installed the drives back in the tivo it would get past powering up. I finally had to restore the backup to the A drive just to get it working. I am quite sure I had the jumpers correctly Master (A)/Slave(B)
> 
> So my question is will a 400GB drive work as a B drive in an R10? How do I know if my kernel in my R10 will support a large drive pver 137GB? Can someone type out the mfsadd command I need to use to bless the new B drive? I don't know about this swap space thing. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Mike


The R10 kernel does support drives larger than 137 out of the box. I have a 300GB single drive running flawlessly for over a week.


----------



## Blurayfan

supercell said:


> Hi I tried to add a second B 400GB drive to my DirectTivo R10 last night using the the Upgrade CD with LBA48 support. It did't work. All the mfstools seemed to respond correctly telling me I had over 500 hours but when I installed the drives back in the tivo it would get past powering up. I finally had to restore the backup to the A drive just to get it working. I am quite sure I had the jumpers correctly Master (A)/Slave(B)
> 
> So my question is will a 400GB drive work as a B drive in an R10? How do I know if my kernel in my R10 will support a large drive pver 137GB? Can someone type out the mfsadd command I need to use to bless the new B drive? I don't know about this swap space thing. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Mike


You could try using this program it seems to be able to override the size error your getting. TiVoMad v3.2

1. Run this command from the floppy you downloaded to setup your 400GB B Drive (BlessTiVo /dev/hdX).
2. Put the drive back in your TiVo, now your DVR should accept this disk and update your available hours.


----------



## supercell

supercell said:


> Hi I tried to add a second B 400GB drive to my DirectTivo R10 last night using the the Upgrade CD with LBA48 support. It did't work. All the mfstools seemed to respond correctly telling me I had over 500 hours but when I installed the drives back in the tivo it would get past powering up. I finally had to restore the backup to the A drive just to get it working. I am quite sure I had the jumpers correctly Master (A)/Slave(B)
> 
> So my question is will a 400GB drive work as a B drive in an R10? How do I know if my kernel in my R10 will support a large drive pver 137GB? Can someone type out the mfsadd command I need to use to bless the new B drive? I don't know about this swap space thing. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Mike


I found the problem. I downloaded the weaknees ISO and the mfsadd needed the -r 4 for large drive 300GB+

The command is:

mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdX /dev/hdZ

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com

Is awesome.

I now have 421 hours 

Mike


----------



## tivoupgrade

supercell said:


> I found the problem. I downloaded the weaknees ISO and the mfsadd needed the -r 4 for large drive 300GB+
> 
> The command is:
> 
> mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdX /dev/hdZ
> 
> http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com
> 
> Is awesome.
> 
> I now have 421 hours
> 
> Mike


mike -

the mfsadd command you've documented works fine on the PTVupgrade CD, as well and you should no problem using the CD in conjunction with either of our compitors' how-to guides.

alternatively, using the BlessTiVo command on the "add-on" drive is always a safer alternative than mfsadd in situations like these, better to leave your primary drive untouched, and simply prepare your secondary drive the old-school way.


----------



## JamieP

tivoupgrade said:


> alternatively, using the BlessTiVo command on the "add-on" drive is always a safer alternative than mfsadd in situations like these, better to leave your primary drive untouched, and simply prepare your secondary drive the old-school way.


People have had problems with BlessTivo too on large drives, so I'm not sure I'd agree with the characterization that it is always safer. It does not leave your primary drive untouched: as soon as you boot your tivo with the new "blessed" drive, they are married, and if something went wrong, it's hard to undo. That may mean you may have to start over with a clean image and lose recordings.

See these threads http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2862470, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239132 for some examples of people who had trouble with BlessTivo but succeeded with mfsadd -r 4.


----------



## BBURNES

I'm interested in upgrading my hi def DirecTivo, the HR110-250, using PTVnet. But rather than replacing my current HD (its only 4months old) I'd rather have an add-on kit. This will make allow not only networking, but also have a dual drive with lots of hard drive space.

Is there any way to do this? I don't see this option.


----------



## tivoupgrade

JamieP said:


> People have had problems with BlessTivo too on large drives, so I'm not sure I'd agree with the characterization that it is always safer. It does not leave your primary drive untouched: as soon as you boot your tivo with the new "blessed" drive, they are married, and if something went wrong, it's hard to undo. That may mean you may have to start over with a clean image and lose recordings.
> 
> See these threads http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2862470, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239132 for some examples of people who had trouble with BlessTivo but succeeded with mfsadd -r 4.


Agreed. I should have qualified that a bit more... I've not had any problems using BlessTiVo when adding drives. And if one is adding a drive, one should always have a backup; typically I recommend replacing which essentially forces one to keep the original in case of problems down the road.

thx


----------



## max0

In the old days, I could just use the old MFStools, and it would recognize the 160G drives as 137s, and no problem. (I'm trying to upgrade a TIVO II that doesn't have the LBA 48 support) Can I still do that with the new CD?


----------



## azitnay

If you really only want to use the first 137GB, just use Tyger's original CD... I don't think there's a way to only expand partially, and that's what you'd need to accomplish what you want on an LBA48-compatible CD such as PTVupgrade's.

However, all Series2's have LBA48 support once they've been upgraded to software version 5.x or higher. You can put your TSN on the priority list at http://research.tivo.com/tivotogo/, and it should get software version 7.1 within a few days (unless it's a DVD burner unit, but I think most of them came with 5.x anyway).

Drew


----------



## dmbong

azitnay, would that include HDVR2's? I've seen it said here that it's a Series2 and other times that it's not. Pretty sure mine has 7.1.x on it already.

-Brian


----------



## azitnay

I don't know much about DirecTV units... You most likely have software version 6.x. I don't know the LBA48 status of that software version.

Drew


----------



## dmbong

Ah. Ok. You may be right. I'll check the version again when I get home. 

Thanks,

-Brian


----------



## winders

dmbong,

If you have an HDVR2 with the latest software, it has version 6.2 which has an LBA48 kernel.

Scott


----------



## SrLANGuy

BBURNES said:


> I'm interested in upgrading my hi def DirecTivo, the HR110-250, using PTVnet. But rather than replacing my current HD (its only 4months old) I'd rather have an add-on kit. This will make allow not only networking, but also have a dual drive with lots of hard drive space.
> 
> Is there any way to do this? I don't see this option.


You should be able to:

1) Remove your original hard drive and replace it with the PTVnet hard drive.
2) Add your original hard drive as a second hard drive to give you more space.


----------



## BBURNES

SrLANGuy,

Thanks. Since I'm not a tech guy, another question: would I have to wipe out my original HD to make sure that I don't have 2 sets of Tivo software (one on new drive, one on old) ??


----------



## azitnay

The mfsadd command you use to add the original drive back will take care of wiping it clean.

Drew


----------



## quiddich

I tried to use the copy of dd_rescue on PTVupgrade 4.01 to copy my crashed harddisk, but it was very slow (2mb/second), and I noticed it was old compared to the current version (and didn't have the same options as those I'd found in the forums).

I wound up booting a RIP image, which had a dd_rescue which matched current hints -- it also copied at 28mb/second, which was much better!

I don't know if the difference in speed is due to my specifying the right options or if DMA was involved, too (I hit "enter" to boot each of the images, not taking any options), but if you rebuild the PTVupgrade image, could you update dd_rescue?

And *THANKS* for making the image available in the first place and for answering questions here -- I was able to salvage my HDTiVo and save all the programs, which made my family very happy!


----------



## Callindril

Howdy,

Got a Phillips 704 recently, and wanted to upgrade it to use a 200g drive...

It has 6.2 on the original disk, so I made a MFSBackup of it, restored it to the 200g disk, and put the 3.1.5 killhdinitrd kernel from the s2_kernel/3.1.5 directory from the PTVUpgrade CD (The one you buy for $5) in both the kernel partitions.

Now my question: is this 3.1.5 killhdinitrd kernel an LBA kernel? Can I just boot again with the PTVUpgrade disk (which boots with an LBA kernel) and do a regular MFS Expand and safely take full advanatge of the 200g drive ?

Thanks
Cal


----------



## tivoupgrade

Callindril said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Got a Phillips 704 recently, and wanted to upgrade it to use a 200g drive...
> 
> It has 6.2 on the original disk, so I made a MFSBackup of it, restored it to the 200g disk, and put the 3.1.5 killhdinitrd kernel from the s2_kernel/3.1.5 directory from the PTVUpgrade CD (The one you buy for $5) in both the kernel partitions.
> 
> Now my question: is this 3.1.5 killhdinitrd kernel an LBA kernel? Can I just boot again with the PTVUpgrade disk (which boots with an LBA kernel) and do a regular MFS Expand and safely take full advanatge of the 200g drive ?
> 
> Thanks
> Cal


You don't need to install a new kernel on your upgraded disk; the kernel that is part of the 6.2 release of the software is already LBA48-aware.


----------



## Callindril

tivoupgrade said:


> You don't need to install a new kernel on your upgraded disk; the kernel that is part of the 6.2 release of the software is already LBA48-aware.


That would be true, if all I wanted to do was upgrade the HD size...

But I also want to put on Telnet, FTP, TIVOWebPlus, TYTools...and so on....

So the question still remains...

Is the 3.1.5 killhdinitrd kernel on the PTVUpgrade CD (The one you buy for $5) an LBA kernel?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Callindril said:


> That would be true, if all I wanted to do was upgrade the HD size...
> 
> But I also want to put on Telnet, FTP, TIVOWebPlus, TYTools...and so on....
> 
> So the question still remains...
> 
> Is the 3.1.5 killhdinitrd kernel on the PTVUpgrade CD (The one you buy for $5) an LBA kernel?


yes, the modified kernel on that CD contains LBA48 support


----------



## ETD66SS

Just bought 2 160GB drives to upgrade my HDR110.

I've never upgraded a Tivo b4, and don't have much XP with Linux.

Will the ptvlba48-4.01 ISO I downloaded from this site give me everything I'll need?

I also bought a cachecard, do I wait to do that after I have the 2 new drives working?


----------



## Christovich

Has anyone experienced any issues with rerunning Guided Setup after upgrading to 2 drives? Mine is rebooting everytime it gets to the dial portion of a call, be it network or phone. (I have adjusted the phone settings for either case).

I have a series 2 T140060.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mr. Funny Pants

Sorry for the carry over from my other thread ("Probably...") but I thought these details made more sense in this thread.

SAT-60, two 120GB drives. One was going bad, so I wanted to replace it with a 200GB drive and preserve my recordings. Used DD (which took almost 10 hours), then used Copykern and married the drives. The unit operates perfectly, but refuses to see the extra space, even up to 137GB; it's still reporting the original 214 hours of capacity that it had when it was two 120's. I've tried reversing the order of marrying and using Copykern, and just using Copykern, still no dice, but the unit continues to function fine and all 160+ hours of recordings were preserved.

When I do the Copykern, here is the output:

/cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.1/vmlinux-3.1.px.gz: no such file or directory
Writing 1065472 bytes to '/mnt/kernel.orig'
tpip: unknown boot block signature: ox132027f0
Kernel updated

Any ideas?


----------



## binki

I am trying to upgrade my HDR112 and having trouble. Here's the situation: it was upgraded a few years ago with two 100GB drives. Lately I've had stutters and freezes and figured a drive must be failing. So I got two 120GB drives, cleared off the extraneous files from the limping TiVo, borrowed a PC (all my computers are Macs), made a boot floppy, and hooked everything up and ran the line of code from section 10C of the lovely instructions online. It all seemed to be running just fine but after about 4 hours of copying I got an error--my beloved spouse saw it and didn't write down the exact wording--but it seems it timed out due to errors on the hdd drive, the old B drive from the TiVo. 

Complications include: there is no hard drive or CD drive on this borrowed PC. I didn't do a backup because of this, and I'm not sure it would have worked anyway with this wonky "d" drive. 

Is there anything I can do? Are there tools I can put on a floppy to fix the old drive enough to copy it to the new one, or can I just maybe bless it or something and sacrifice the recordings that were on the old B drive? Or can I at least try again but only copy the B drive, to try to save a few hours of the process? 

Should I just run it again? Any chance it'd be able to jump over those bad sectors if I just kept trying?

Any words of wisdom are greatly appreciated. Live TV is so lame....


----------



## azitnay

Are you trying to copy all recordings, etc.? If so, since that's not working, try copying only the OS and settings instead.

If you can't even get a valid image off the old drives that way, it's time to look for an image for your unit. Try PM'ing StanSimmons, or purchase InstantCake from http://www.ptvupgrade.com/.

Drew


----------



## binki

I was trying to copy the recordings, yes. I'd really like to keep them if there is any way at all to do so. It seems the B drive is the bad one; am I correct in thinking the OS would be on the A drive?

if it stops halfway through like it did, waiting for the B drive, would that mean the A drive copied okay, with OS and all? 

Is there any way to fix the old B drive enough to make this copy go through? Even if it means losing some recordings, is there any way to get it to block out the bad sectors?

Is there any chance of this working or am I holding onto false hope here?

I'm just hoping there are options other than blanking it all out and starting over. My original tiny drive is still in the closet so if worse came to worst I could reinstall that or something...but ugh, that's sure not what I'd rather do.


----------



## cwilkins

binki said:


> if it stops halfway through like it did, waiting for the B drive, would that mean the A drive copied okay, with OS and all?
> 
> Is there any way to fix the old B drive enough to make this copy go through? Even if it means losing some recordings, is there any way to get it to block out the bad sectors?


You shouldn't be guessing if you have a bad drive or which one is bad. Figure out who made the drive(s), go off to the manufacturer's site, download their diagnostic util and use it. Better yet, use Spinrite instead, in mode 2. If there's any chance of recovery, Spinrite will recover the data, and it works with TiVo drives.

I've always been suspect of the drive manufacturer's utils, but recently had Western Digital's "Data Lifegaurd Diagnotistics" claim there were no problems with a TiVo drive that had confirmed unrecoverable sectors. Spinrite could not completely repair the drive, but it fixed it well enough so that my TiVo would boot, after which the TiVo itself did a GSOD fsfix and cleaned up any remaining problems.

-cw-


----------



## kitschcamp

Don't use Spinrite if you're in a rush - even with a small 40GB drive it can take a very long time to check.


----------



## binki

Would those diagnostics work even though the drives had been formatted for TiVo and used that way for years? 

The old drives are Western Digital Caviar drives, for what that's worth.


----------



## azitnay

Manufacturer diagnostics typically have an option that simply checks the physical condition of the disk, and not the individual partitions, files, etc. on the disk. That's what you want to start with.

Drew


----------



## HomeUser

binki said:


> Would those diagnostics work even though the drives had been formatted for TiVo and used that way for years?
> 
> The old drives are Western Digital Caviar drives, for what that's worth.


SpinRite is an excellent choice I use it to test every new hard drive I install. I just recently recovered a 120G TiVo drive using it. Just note any full hard drive diagnostic will run all night even longer if it finds errors.

Check it out at Gibson Research Corporations SpinRite


----------



## binki

I just looked at the SpinRite page. Is there any way to do this that doesn't cost 90 bucks?
I don't own a PC, I borrowed one for this TiVo job, and will probably never use it again!

- - 

on edit:

I'm at the Western Digital site now, but I'm baffled by the options.
Can someone explain to me, as if talking to a child, what I need, exactly? The computer has nothing at all in it, no CD drive, no hard drive, so I'm not sure what OS the diagnostic needs to be for. I believe I have to be able to make a boot floppy, but which one?


----------



## azitnay

Support -> Downloads -> Data Lifeguard Diagnostics for DOS (Floppy) is the one I usually use. It allows you to download an .exe that creates a boot floppy for you.

If you're not running Windows, or don't have a floppy drive, you can probably use Data Lifeguard Diagnostics for DOS (CD) instead and burn the .iso to a CD-R.

Drew


----------



## ashu

binki, for starters also consider downloading the Ultimate Boot CD.

It has some ultra-powerful (and scary!) tools, but has all the latest disk manufacturers' diagnostics too (remember to scroll on the disk diagnostics' page after booting from this CD).

Rule of thumb - if you're not sure what a tool is about to do and it DOES pop up a "You can't revert and this may make permanent changes" message box, cancel ouy. The basic tools should give you a good idea what's going on with the disk.


----------



## binki

There's no CD drive in that machine, nor any kind of Ethernet/internet ability (no hard drive, no OS, nuttin'!) but I'll give that Data Lifeguard a shot. I'll ask a PC-enabled friend to make me a floppy. 

Thanks... hope I won't be back here with further woe...


----------



## Xezoid

I just want to say thanks I replaced my HD-Tivo drives with two Seagate 400 GB I bought from Fry's ($169.00 each). I have now 100 hours of recording space. Just in time for Fall TV shows.

:up:

BTW I used the LBA48 Upgrade CD.


----------



## binki

Data Lifeguard throws up its hands and says there are too many errors. Is there any chance SpinRite or any other floppy-based utility would be able to patch this thing up? I have all the time in the world; if I have to run a program a thousand times, fixing a bit or two each time, that's fine with me. 

So one of my drives seems to have copied successfully, and the other is dead unless there's some good utility out there that can reanimate it.

Assuming the worst, what are my options now? Is there any way to try to save the drive's worth that successfully made it to the new drive? What can I do with the other new drive, which is presumably still blank right now? Do I need to format it or bless it or something?


----------



## HomeUser

First make sure that you have a very good EIDE 133 ribbon cable a lot of hard drive problems are caused by bad cables or using the old IDE cables (half the wires) with new HD's. 

I would give SpinRite a try, then of course I all ready purchased a copy for the computer that I use to do TiVo setup. SpinRite worked for me recovered all data on the @%$!! 200G Maxtor drive.


----------



## binki

Used Data Lifeguard, which didn't do much, but I guess it fixed things a little. We put the limping drives back into the TiVo to capture the valuable recordings to video. That worked, we erased all the recordings, and then back into the PC. We uttered the appropriate incantations to copy the drives onto the new ones. It kicked out a lot of errors but didn't give up like it had the last time; just complained a lot and finally got back to the octothorpe. Took the drives out, put them in the TiVo and now it's looping, GSOD to startup to "just a few minutes please" to GSOD. 

It's not currently plugged into a phone line, but will be soon. 
Think it'll resurrect itself?


----------



## azitnay

You could give it a shot, but if it's looping a ton very quickly, probably not. Did you give it enough swap to complete the GSOD?

Drew


----------



## Nightfall

I just wanted to write a note saying thanks for everyone's assistance here. I upgraded my HDVR2s a few years ago using 160GB upgrade drives from the 40GB that were in the machines. After both machines started having rebooting problems with the 6.2 upgrade, I got replacement Phillips 708s. I just upgraded those to 250gb hard drives.

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## smacdon

I upgraded my Series 1 HDR112 to a 250gig hard drive using Ver 4.0 of the PTVUgrade CD. All went well, except went I attempted to Copykern. I got the following error:

tpip: unknown boot block signature: ox132027f0

The Tivo works OK, but the Kernel has definitely not been replaced on the Tivo. Anyone know what this error might mean?


----------



## BobCamp1

smacdon said:


> I upgraded my Series 1 HDR112 to a 250gig hard drive using Ver 4.0 of the PTVUgrade CD. All went well, except went I attempted to Copykern. I got the following error:
> 
> tpip: unknown boot block signature: ox132027f0
> 
> The Tivo works OK, but the Kernel has definitely not been replaced on the Tivo. Anyone know what this error might mean?


Don't know what the error means, but if the kernel didn't copy over, your Tivo will die before the end of the month.

If you can't get copykern to work, the Instantcake image has LBA48 support.


----------



## smacdon

Yep, I found that out. I started losing previously recorded programs. I managed to get the new kernel copied over by running the TPIP command directly, not through copykern. Don't know why it worked, but it did.


----------



## brooksnicholai

I just upgraded my series 1 tivo using the ptvupgrade cd with LBA48 support. 

I have a 200gig WD hdd. The upgrade went smoothly except when I ran copykern the first time it couldn't find the kernel on the cd-rom as it wasn't mounted properly, so I mounted the cd-rom and reran copykern with success.

During the upgrade mfs tools said my upgrade was 222 hours up from 21 hours. I replaced the 21 hour drive with the 200 gig drive as it was failing. 

However when I placed the new 200gig drive in the tivo and when to the info screen, it said I have 247 hours?? what gives. This seems high. I'm worried that it didn't work properly. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Blurayfan

brooksnicholai said:


> I just upgraded my series 1 tivo using the ptvupgrade cd with LBA48 support.
> 
> I have a 200gig WD hdd. The upgrade went smoothly except when I ran copykern the first time it couldn't find the kernel on the cd-rom as it wasn't mounted properly, so I mounted the cd-rom and reran copykern with success.
> 
> During the upgrade mfs tools said my upgrade was 222 hours up from 21 hours. I replaced the 21 hour drive with the 200 gig drive as it was failing.
> 
> However when I placed the new 200gig drive in the tivo and when to the info screen, it said I have 247 hours?? what gives. This seems high. I'm worried that it didn't work properly.
> 
> Any ideas?


The recording time displayed by your TiVo appears accurate for a Series 1.


----------



## Krookut

I'm in the process of changing out failed drives in a Series 1 SVR 2000 with a 250 GB drive, do I specify a 250 MB swap file? Thanks for any help.


----------



## azitnay

127MB (the max you can specify without tpip) is enough for a 250GB drive.

Drew


----------



## Krookut

azitnay said:


> 127MB (the max you can specify without tpip) is enough for a 250GB drive.
> 
> Drew


Thanks!


----------



## simonalope

azitnay said:


> 127MB (the max you can specify without tpip) is enough for a 250GB drive.
> 
> Drew


I used InstantCake to prepare a 300GB drive for use in my 240040A (single-drive configuration). Should I be okay in terms of swap size? I used the Instant Cake download designated for TCD240 units that have already upgraded to 7.1b, and after the upgrade my TiVo re-downloaded the 7.2 update. I haven't had any problems thus far, but I'm worried by the reports of upgraded TiVos not being able to recover from a crash post-7.2 if they have insufficient swap space.


----------



## bmatson

First of all, thanks to all the dedicated hackers that keep me and my Tivo happy.

I just restored a backup (mfsrestore -s 300 ...) to a 300 Gb drive (previously a windows XP NTFS drive), booting from the PTV ver 4.01 CD. (BTW the 300 Mb swap is anticipating a possible 2nd 300 Gb drive in the future.)

I then ran copykern (no arguments... I never saw any doc specifying arguments to this command), and assumed it would properly initialize the 300 Mb swap. But among the output was a suspicious line that said:

"tpip: Unknown boot block signature: 0x0"
"Kernel Updated"

Does this indicate a failure in tpip? Did I not initialize swap properly? How can I tell? I don't really want to replace the drive in my SAT T-60 until I know for sure. 

Is it possible that it is complaining about where it stored the original kernel? I had my backup (FAT) drive mounted on /mnt/dos but copykern copied the original kernel (as backup) onto /mnt/kernel.original. (I'm not concerned about the success of this original kernel backup.) Just a thought.

Can I safely repeat this command (copykern) to try again?

I did a search and found this message referred to several times, but with no information as to whether it is a problem or not. Any ideas on how to tell, or instructions on how to redo this manually.

In the meantime, I'll watch a few backlogged DVDs.

Thanks.


----------



## Krookut

smacdon said:


> I upgraded my Series 1 HDR112 to a 250gig hard drive using Ver 4.0 of the PTVUgrade CD. All went well, except went I attempted to Copykern. I got the following error:
> 
> tpip: unknown boot block signature: ox132027f0
> 
> The Tivo works OK, but the Kernel has definitely not been replaced on the Tivo. Anyone know what this error might mean?


I also got this message after restoring to a 250GB drive and running copykern.

Smacdon, could you tell me how to use tpip to transfer the kernel? I don't know what commands to use with tpip.

Or at least how do I make the drive usable, even if only for 137 GB? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Spotty53

I've downloaded PTVupgrade 4.01 and burned it onto CD as ISO image.
I went to test it out on 2 different computers and it won't boot.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dsmturbo

Spotty53, what program did you use to burn the image file? Sounds like all you have on your CD is the actual .ISO file.
I use Nero and Under Recorder menu ( I think it is) Choose Burn Image


----------



## Spotty53

I used Nero and burned as "ISO image" the file I downloaded from PTVupgrade, LBA48 CD v. 4.01 --- ptvlba48-4.01.iso
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Spotty53

Found my problem.... I didn't realize that the WinXP machine that I downloaded to had blocked the file. I unblocked it then re-burned the CD and it works fine!
Still learning all the nuances of XP ..  
Thanks for your help, dsmturbo!


----------



## bmatson

I wrote (a few posts ago) that...



> I then ran copykern (no arguments... I never saw any doc specifying arguments to this command), and assumed it would properly initialize the 300 Mb swap. But among the output was a suspicious line that said:
> 
> "tpip: Unknown boot block signature: 0x0"
> "Kernel Updated"


I have now figured out that the swap indeed did not initialize. (Login to Tivo with bash, "cat /var/log/kernel | grep swap" and I got the swap error messages detailed in the thread regarding MFS 2.0 swap problems). BTW, I'm not posting there (yet) because I started this post here, regarding a copykern issue.

I believe I just need to initialize the swap space I reserved with "mfsrestore -s 300 ...". Is there a way to do this without removing the drive again? I do have a bash prompt. I'm not sure if tpip is on the Tivo (amazingly, I don't have "ls" on the Tivo to look for it), or if I can execute it from the Tivo.

Is there any other way? If I have to remove the drive, what is the precise tpip command, and how can I check if I actually reserved 300 Mb for swap? Thanks.


----------



## Krookut

NM my recent posts, I purchased Instant Cake for the restore, now have a 250 GB Maxtor QuickView drive in my SVR-2000, going to use "best" quality for all recordings from now on


----------



## dsmturbo

Spotty53 said:


> Found my problem.... I didn't realize that the WinXP machine that I downloaded to had blocked the file. I unblocked it then re-burned the CD and it works fine!
> Still learning all the nuances of XP ..
> Thanks for your help, dsmturbo!


Glad you got it working..and you are right..WinXP can be pretty strange at times


----------



## brentboren

smacdon said:


> I upgraded my Series 1 HDR112 to a 250gig hard drive using Ver 4.0 of the PTVUgrade CD. All went well, except went I attempted to Copykern. I got the following error:
> 
> tpip: unknown boot block signature: ox132027f0
> 
> The Tivo works OK, but the Kernel has definitely not been replaced on the Tivo. Anyone know what this error might mean?





Krookut said:


> I also got this message after restoring to a 250GB drive and running copykern.
> 
> Smacdon, could you tell me how to use tpip to transfer the kernel? I don't know what commands to use with tpip.
> 
> Or at least how do I make the drive usable, even if only for 137 GB? Thanks for any help.





bmatson said:


> ...snip...I then ran copykern (no arguments... I never saw any doc specifying arguments to this command), and assumed it would properly initialize the 300 Mb swap. But among the output was a suspicious line that said:
> 
> "tpip: Unknown boot block signature: 0x0"
> "Kernel Updated"
> 
> Does this indicate a failure in tpip? Did I not initialize swap properly? How can I tell? I don't really want to replace the drive in my SAT T-60 until I know for sure. ...snip...


I followed the treads posted above in the last few days trying to get past the same problem (tpip: Unknown boot block signature: 0x0...). Smacdon indicated the source of the error was somehow related to copykern. After digging into this for a bit, it seems that copykern makes some assumptions about where (and if) the cdrom ends up being mounted during the boot process. I downloaded 2 different versions of the PTV upgrade tools and they both made different - but incorrect - assumptions about where to find the kernel files that were to be used as replacement sources.

If you search through the cd to find the correct replacement kernel, note its name and path, and enter the same string generated by copykern with the corrected kernel name and path, tpip should work as advertised. I verified this on the 2 different PTV boot CDs I have been using and was able to make them both work.

My 2 cents. I hope this helps others save some of the debug time I have spent.
Brent


----------



## LarryH

Well, most of the day is gone with no success. I have a Series 2 DTV TiVo that had been upgraded to a 160G drive by Weaknees. The drive was flaky so I wanted to upgrade it myself. (Bad idea?)

I bought a 200G Maxtor and connected it as Primary Master. The Weaknees 160 is connected as Secondary Master. 

First time through I tried the msftools and realized it wouldn't see past the 137 limit. So I downloaded Weaknees ISO. Thing kept hanging on Verifying DMI pool.

So next, I dl'd the PTVupgrade ISO. Booted like a champ and found my disks and identified the size for each. But each and every time I enter commands, I keep getting:

Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

I've tried the Weaknees string:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda

I've tried the strings I found on Tyger's site with the same result. 

I'm really lost now. I'd love some help. Thanks.

Larry


----------



## mattack

What exactly does the 'byteswap' option mean on these CDs? I mean, I understand what byte swapping *is*, of course.

I don't know when you'll use it with tivos and when you won't. Is it a S1 vs S2 issue?

I tried booting the 4.01 CD on a 'developer transition system' (Apple Intel machine), and it hangs while booting.. Possibly because one of the things mentioned (twice) is:
keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?

of course it's not present, since the machine has a USB keyboard.

I'm now wondering if I can install Linux on the existing (non-tivo of course) hard drive, and run the tools from the CD..


----------



## azitnay

Yes, S1 will want byteswapped, S2 not.

You should be able to run the mfstool binary from virtually any Linux system.

Drew


----------



## sammyplo

when u mention that extra files need to be added to the boot disk to add networking to a series 2 does that mean if a basic install is done then i will not be able to connect my tivo to my computer


----------



## azitnay

Not sure what you're talking about... Series2's have networking by default, you just need a USB adapter.

Drew


----------



## BobCamp1

azitnay said:


> Not sure what you're talking about... Series2's have networking by default, you just need a USB adapter.
> 
> Drew


But DirecTivo series 2 units don't, unless their hacked.


----------



## khyberman

I just purchased a toshiba rs-tx60 ans want to upgrate to version 7.0 from 5.4 which is currently on the system.


Please advice how I can do this, do I need to do this over a phone line?

thanks,


----------



## azitnay

As long as you can connect to the TiVo service, you can get the upgrade (doesn't matter if it's via phone or ethernet).

Put your TiVo on the 7.2.1 priority list to get 7.2.1 faster:

http://research.tivo.com/72.1priority/

Drew


----------



## windhorny

I bought a Phillips series 1 not knowing anything about tivos. I bought it because I didnt want t subscribed tivo, just a digital vcr. Is it a pain in the ass to make a new drive using XP? It is a refurbished model that comes with no drive, so i have nothing to copy over. Please help. i am about to just buy one from Weekknees but even they arent sure if I can use it without a subscription. Input?

thanks


----------



## azitnay

You won't use Windows XP itself in your upgrade process, you'll use a boot CD. Check out http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php for instructions.

Since you say you don't even have a drive, you'll need to find an image somewhere.

Drew


----------



## gloco101

if u dont want to backup and restore, what are the commands to copy the original drive to the new one. all the guides say is what to type to backup, restore then add...


----------



## HomeUser

DANGEROUS no checking for a valid TiVo drive and will *destroy* (over-write) any data on hdY "cp /dev/hdX /dev/hdY"

A little safer and expands to fill the new drive. 
mfsbackup -Tsao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ

Try following azitnay link http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php to the WeaKnees "Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions".


----------



## gloco101

if i only have the tivo drive and the new hd (i had to take out my usual hd) what is it backing up a nd restoring to. dont i just want to move files from the tivo drive to the new drive?


----------



## HomeUser

If you have it booting the MFSTools CD from the USB drive. 

Backup to a FAT32 partition on the New drive then transfer the backup to your main HD for archival. 

Just mfsbackup and pipe "|" the output "-o -" to the input "-i -" of mfsrestore to the new hard drive then keep the original drive as your backup.


----------



## sammyplo

the weakness guide says to use mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdx | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdz will this work if i dont use the weakness cd and am just using msftools?


----------



## azitnay

Yes, the mfstool commands aren't specific to the WeaKnees CD, and can be used on the PTVupgrade CD or any other method of running MFS Tools 2.0.

Drew


----------



## windhorny

O.k., so I downloaded Instant Cake and it seems to work really well on any drive i throw at it. But when I stick the drive in the tivo it doesnt go any further than the start up screen. 

Does instant cake put the software image on for you? I assume it does since I remember something about version 3.01. How would I tell if ti were the tivo that was bad?


----------



## ycartf

I will begin by saying I HAVE scanned the posts in this section. 

After limited success at upgrading with MFS tools, old HD and the like, I broke down and bought an InstantCake CD for my S1 Philips 212. I used it (SIMPLE - and with great success) to make a dual-drive setup consisting of 2-120GB HDs. I would like to know if there is some way to utilize this LBA48 with the InstantCake CD and not having to use MFS tools? I would potentially want to do this for installing a 160GB HD (or possibly 2) in the future. I have limited "savviness" at the more complicated workings of this, so please forgive me. Thanks for any and all help or knowledge anyone may be able to give me.


----------



## Michael_M

I have a Sony SAT T-60 that I upgraded along time ago the single 120HD in it now is failing -- so I have the opportunity to upgrade beyone 120 that didn't exist years ago - I'll probably use instacake to do the upgrade

My question is this -- what is the best scenario -- I don't need an outrageous amount of storage - I basically want to save movies 

One (1) 300 gig drive
Two (2) 160 gig drives

I am wondering about 2 drives in so far as they are married and if one fails then you have complications with both --

thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

Michael_M said:


> I have a Sony SAT T-60 that I upgraded along time ago the single 120HD in it now is failing -- so I have the opportunity to upgrade beyone 120 that didn't exist years ago - I'll probably use instacake to do the upgrade
> 
> My question is this -- what is the best scenario -- I don't need an outrageous amount of storage - I basically want to save movies
> 
> One (1) 300 gig drive
> Two (2) 160 gig drives
> 
> I am wondering about 2 drives in so far as they are married and if one fails then you have complications with both --
> 
> thanks


One drive is better than two.. statistically, with two drives, your chance of a drive failure is twice that of a drive failure if you are only using one drive. With that said, its not *that* big a difference overall - whatever you pick: ensure you run manufacturer's diagnostics on your drive prior to installing it in your TiVo (we recommend the 'advanced' and 'low-level format' tests, whenever possible...


----------



## PhatheadWRX

tivoupgrade, I have a TCD 24004A and was upgraded with a second drive that has just failed. I ordered your 240XXX [7.1b] InstantCake. That will work for me, correct? It is an older TiVo, but I did have the latest version on it when it failed Friday.

I know the 7.1b has LBA48 to work for my new 250 GB drive I just ordered. I'm pretty sure it will all work, just would be nice to get some reassurance from you


----------



## Michael_M

tivoupgrade said:


> One drive is better than two.. statistically, with two drives, your chance of a drive failure is twice that of a drive failure if you are only using one drive. With that said, its not *that* big a difference overall - whatever you pick: ensure you run manufacturer's diagnostics on your drive prior to installing it in your TiVo (we recommend the 'advanced' and 'low-level format' tests, whenever possible...


Thanks for the views! -- I have a cachecard to be installed the i purchased from PTVupgrade -- It seems a tight very tight fit inside the T60 with one drive let alone 2

What is your experience / learnings about putting the cachecard in the T-60 with 2 drives?

thanks

Michael


----------



## tivoupgrade

PhatheadWRX said:


> tivoupgrade, I have a TCD 24004A and was upgraded with a second drive that has just failed. I ordered your 240XXX [7.1b] InstantCake. That will work for me, correct? It is an older TiVo, but I did have the latest version on it when it failed Friday.
> 
> I know the 7.1b has LBA48 to work for my new 250 GB drive I just ordered. I'm pretty sure it will all work, just would be nice to get some reassurance from you


yes, it should work; please refer to the release notes for more information


----------



## tivoupgrade

Michael_M said:


> Thanks for the views! -- I have a cachecard to be installed the i purchased from PTVupgrade -- It seems a tight very tight fit inside the T60 with one drive let alone 2
> 
> What is your experience / learnings about putting the cachecard in the T-60 with 2 drives?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Michael


We don't recommend it; we also don't sell dual-drive kits with the CacheCard for the SAT-T60 specifically for that reason. (are you sure you didn't purchase that CacheCard from 9thTee? - we don't sell them separately). With that said, it IS possible to install both drives in the unit with a CacheCard, but it is a very tight fit, and you could break something. I'd recommend you start a separate thread in the underground if you have problems or questions about that - this thread is really for support of our upgrade CD.


----------



## PhatheadWRX

tivoupgrade said:


> yes, it should work; please refer to the release notes for more information


I have read them numerous times, but they do not seem to give a definative answer that it will work.

My 24004A is 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## tivoupgrade

PhatheadWRX said:


> I have read them numerous times, but they do not seem to give a definative answer that it will work.
> 
> My 24004A is 2 1/2 years old.


*
TiVo TCD240040. TCD24004A, TCD240080, TCD24008A, TCD240140 [7.1b-01-2-240]

You may use any drive or drives larger than 30GB. This version of InstantCake supports LBA48 (drives larger than 137GB) and has been tested to run on a drive set as large as 2x400GB.*

Clear as mud? ;-)


----------



## ycartf

I have a Philips HDR212 which I used InstantCake to upgrade to 2 new 120GB HDs. My question is - Can I utilize more than 137GB of bigger HDs (LBA48?) while only using InstantCake (and NOT having to use more complicated MFS tools or the like)? If so, is this a new version of InstantCake from the one I bought several months ago? What are the limitations of HD size? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade

ycartf said:


> I have a Philips HDR212 which I used InstantCake to upgrade to 2 new 120GB HDs. My question is - Can I utilize more than 137GB of bigger HDs (LBA48?) while only using InstantCake (and NOT having to use more complicated MFS tools or the like)? If so, is this a new version of InstantCake from the one I bought several months ago? What are the limitations of HD size? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Yes. Please see the InstantCake release notes for more information on this.


----------



## ycartf

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes. Please see the InstantCake release notes for more information on this.


Thanks. I had seen what you referred to, but in my way of reading things as more complicated than they are, I wanted to make sure I did not have to use Linux / MFS tools / etc (anything else BESIDES the InstantCake CD). Would the CD I bought a few months ago (April of 2005) have this LBA48 support where all I have to do is cook a drive (up to 250GB) using the CD?

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

ycartf said:


> Thanks. I had seen what you referred to, but in my way of reading things as more complicated than they are, I wanted to make sure I did not have to use Linux / MFS tools / etc (anything else BESIDES the InstantCake CD). Would the CD I bought a few months ago (April of 2005) have this LBA48 support where all I have to do is cook a drive (up to 250GB) using the CD?
> 
> Thanks


You don't have to do anything other than use the InstantCake CD you already have for a 250GB drive; LBA48 support is already part of that release.


----------



## ycartf

THANKYOU!

I LOVE InstantCake!


----------



## Michael_M

Could you remind me about the sway file size when you go to 200g and 300g drive?

is it still -s 127?


----------



## azitnay

For a 200GB drive, -s 127 is definitely fine. For a 300GB drive, you might want to look into -s 150 and tpip.

Drew


----------



## tecumuman

I am going through the process of upgrading my HR 10-250 so I can enable the USB ports on the back in order to utilize FTP and Telnet to transfer files.

I first made a backup of the original drive and then proceeded to perform the modifications on the new drive. I was successful in taking the 3.1.5 kernel fromt he PTV CD to hcd6 and then applying killhdinitrd. After I did that, I made sure the drive booted properly in the TIVO box.

The next step is where the problems are. When I attempt to mount hcd7 to /mnt/mnt7 I get the error message that I need to specify the file system. So instead of using hcd 7, I used hcd 4 and added the files to enable the USB ports and start the FTP and Telnet protocols. I then took the drive and booted it to the TIVO box. It booted up once just fine; however, when I shut it down and plugged in the Linksys 200M and rebooted it, it now is in an endless cycle of powering up. It is stuck on the "Welcome Powering Up" screen. If I remove the USB drive and reboot it, it still never gets past the Welcome screen.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

This is why we make backups!!!


----------



## frodneb

I have an eMachines T5026 that I am trying to use to upgrade my TiVo 80GB to a 300GB. My T5025 has 1 Standard IDE port for the DVD, CD drives and 1 SATA port for HD. I also have an additional IDE RAID (2 port) controller card for my 2nd HD. Any one had any luck upgrading TiVo drives in the type of configuration? When I run the PTV or the Weaknees or the IC programs they are all looking for hdc which is on the additional controller...and the upgrade software will not see the IDE controller? Any suggestions...any experience with this configuation? Also, can the upgrade software be run if I put the new TiVo drive on the IDE cable instead of one of the DVD/CD drives? Thanks in advance for any help.

Rich


----------



## frodneb

Ok, let's try this...(considering that I am unable to get any help on this problem)

I can us the cntrl c command to break into the script and then the BlessTiVo /dev/hdb command to set my output of the IC to hdb rather than hdc...how do I resume the IC script after I break in and make the changes?

Rich


----------



## HomeUser

Sorry I don't know anything about Instant Cake

This is what I would do Create a full Linux run form CD with with the drivers for your IDE RAID card and add MFSTools to it. Then use the MFSBackup --> MFSRestore option.

Or you might find something in one of these two threads 
mount /dev/hdg1 /mnt fails! 
Weaknees interactive upgrade - "No CD-ROM found"


----------



## mattack

Does anybody here know about EFI support in Linux? Basically -- is it a simple fix to an existing CD image to make it bootable on an EFI machine? (e.g. Intel-based Mac)

I found a project on sourceforge that involves EFI and Linux, but I don't quite understand this whole thing. Would it be just one file changed on the CD, or is this a 'boot blocks' kind of thing?


----------



## InspectorGadget

I haven't seen any mention about the LBA48 kernel (copykern from LB48 CD onto a series 1 TiVo) and how safe it is to use with TiVo online upgrades. If TiVo updates the kernel in a Series 1 unit which has adopted an LBA48 kernel to use a larger drive, the results would be disasterous.

1. I've seen a couple of hints that the TiVo app software is different from the kernel, and the TiVo app software is what's updated in a TiVo update, not the kernel. Is this true?

2. If so, Is there any time when TiVo would update the actual kernel, that we have to watch out for?

Todd Miller says there will be problems. He implies that the TiVo software is synonymous with the kernel: http://www.courtesan.com/tivo/bigdisk.html

"Note that using an LBA48 kernel on your TiVo means that you will have issues when a new version of the TiVo software comes out since the kernel shipped with the new software will not be able to see the entire disk which may cause serious corruption of the media filesystem the TiVo uses to store programs "

Yet I don't see anything about this in the PTVUpgrade documentation.


----------



## tivoupgrade

InspectorGadget said:


> I haven't seen any mention about the LBA48 kernel (copykern from LB48 CD onto a series 1 TiVo) and how safe it is to use with TiVo online upgrades. If TiVo updates the kernel in a Series 1 unit which has adopted an LBA48 kernel to use a larger drive, the results would be disasterous.
> 
> 1. I've seen a couple of hints that the TiVo app software is different from the kernel, and the TiVo app software is what's updated in a TiVo update, not the kernel. Is this true?
> 
> 2. If so, Is there any time when TiVo would update the actual kernel, that we have to watch out for?
> 
> Todd Miller says there will be problems. He implies that the TiVo software is synonymous with the kernel: http://www.courtesan.com/tivo/bigdisk.html
> 
> "Note that using an LBA48 kernel on your TiVo means that you will have issues when a new version of the TiVo software comes out since the kernel shipped with the new software will not be able to see the entire disk which may cause serious corruption of the media filesystem the TiVo uses to store programs "
> 
> Yet I don't see anything about this in the PTVUpgrade documentation.


You've misunderstood "the risk" in a variety of ways. The point being made is that if you install an LBA48 kernel on a filesystem created in an LBA48 environment, all will work fine. If there is a software upgrade with a version of software that is NON-LBA48, then you will have problems.

This point is moot for several reasons. First and foremost, there are no longer any software updates for the Series1 system. Its been an EOL product for something like THREE years. Secondly, if there were an update, most likely it would be an LBA48 version of the software anyway - all TiVo OS'es have been LBA48 for some time now, as well.

There is no reason to document something like this; its a non-issue...


----------



## InspectorGadget

tivoupgrade said:


> ...
> First and foremost, there are no longer any software updates for the Series1 system. Its been an EOL product for something like THREE years. Secondly, if there were an update, most likely it would be an LBA48 version of the software anyway - all TiVo OS'es have been LBA48 for some time now, as well.


Ahhh... I've had the feeling of being an orphan for some time now but I just didn't know where it was coming from! In this case, it's just what I needed.



tivoupgrade said:


> There is no reason to document something like this; its a non-issue...


Well, thanks for spelling it out here for this novice. I will sleep much easier.

And extra thanks to all your good work on the upgrade disks and bringing the LBA48 kernel to the masses. My upgrade went in without a hitch.


----------



## tivoupgrade

InspectorGadget said:


> Ahhh... I've had the feeling of being an orphan for some time now but I just didn't know where it was coming from! In this case, it's just what I needed.
> 
> Well, thanks for spelling it out here for this novice. I will sleep much easier.
> 
> And extra thanks to all your good work on the upgrade disks and bringing the LBA48 kernel to the masses. My upgrade went in without a hitch.


Ah - thank you!

And thanks to Todd Miller for making the LBA48 kernel available, as well as tpip. All my script does is make it easy to install it...

Sleep easy - folks are only now starting to realize that the older TiVo systems are actually the better ones when it comes to "upgradability" -- a Series1 DirecTiVo with a CacheCard in it will outshine any current Series2 unit in terms of the things you can do, and the ease with which you can do it.


----------



## john wiens

Help, I have backup and restore my tivo image to a new 320GB drive without any problems. But after doing the mfsadd -x /dev/hdb command, Tivo will report that there is a problem and it may take 3 hrs to fix and then it reboot, now it reboot about every 2 min. I then restore the image again this time with this command mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb and it does the same thing.

I following this document http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html and used PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01.

I had to increase the swap space to 160. See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283677


----------



## HomeUser

You need the -r4 option in mfsrestore for the larger partitions.


----------



## skyler4321

I have a samsung sir-4080r. 
I would like to change the drive to a 300GB and maybe add a second drive later. Do I need to do any lba 48 stuff to make this work? 
Should I use PTVupgrade Universal Boot CD v 11 or PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01? 
Thanks
Skyler


----------



## wallsbk

So, I booted off of the CD with my 30GB Tivo disk and my new, 200GB WD disk in the computer.

The Tivo disk is a Quantum Fireball lct10 30. It shows up on hdb, with 20000 sectors (10MB).

Now, that sort of sounds locked, but I can see the disk fine by booting off of a non-LBA48 kernel disk. :-(

So, I booted off of one of those other disks, and did 
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | msfrestore -s256 -xzpi - /dev/hdd

This worked fine, but only for the limited piece of the drive, of course.

So, I booted off this CD again, did copykern, did mfsadd -x. It tells me:
Current estimated standalone siz: 147 hours
Nothing to add!

mfsinfo says:
The MFS volume set contains 4 partitions
/dev/hdd10
MFS Partition Size 512MiB
/dev/hdd11
MFS Partition Size: 27661MiB
/dev/hdd12
MFS Partition Size: 0MiB
/dev/hdd13
MFS Partition Size: 102204MiB
Total MFS volume size: 130378MiB
Estimate hours in a standalone TiVo: 147

Any hints on what I can do to use all the space?


----------



## john wiens

What model Tivo. I had the same problem with my older Tivo model 140 but my new 540 model has no problem seeing all my 320Gb drive. Check out http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html Read step 2

ATA and TiVo kernel confinements limit using at most 137GB (128GiB) of any drives installed in your TiVo. Larger drives will function but you are currently limited to a maximum of 2 drives x 137GB (128GiB) or 274GB (256GiB) of usable space (exception are the Pioneer DVD/TiVo, HR10-250, DirecTiVo R10, TiVo TCD540XXX models, and Humax models with large drive support that can address larger drives).


----------



## wallsbk

Philips HDR312 30-hour Series 1 TiVo. 

Using the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD Version 4.01AVS


----------



## jack22182

I have having an awful time trying to replace two drives in a DVR39 with a single large new drive while keeping old recordings intact. 

I am using the PTV Upgrade CD with LBA support.

The current configuration uses the original Maxtor 40GB drive as "A", and a WD120 as "B". This upgrade was performed about two years ago and still works fine.

My goal is to get the existing A and B data (including programming) to a new 250GB Hitachi drive. Then, once that seems stable, I would like to incorporate the WD120 back into the system as a "new" B drive (but this does not need to happen until much later).

I have tried several mfsbackup|mfsrestore commands but each time I get the "Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself" error. For example: 

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

mfsbackup reports 152 MB uncompressed backup size, and even if both the old A and B drives were at capacity (total 160 GB) I should be able to fit that on the new 250GB drive.

I have searched and found other instances where this error is encountered, but I am unable to tell if there is a resolution. From what I've heard I have a hunch that I will not be able to do this and save my recordings at the same time.

Any advice?

Thanks!

Jack in Vienna, VA


----------



## madhack

I'm not so sure that the -x option to mfsrestore works in that scenario; I had a similar problem last night. My suggestion is to try doing the expand separately:

# mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zpi - /dev/hdc
# mfsadd -x /dev/hdc

I wasn't able to do a full mfsbackup of my entire system because my second drive has serious errors on it; later, a shrunken backup failed to boot. Backing up without -x and then expanding separately eventually got me booting, and I imagine it would have worked if I'd been able to back up all my streams, too.


----------



## epster

My dual drive (upgraded) DSR6000 primary drive went south. Wanting a quick fix, I put in a 160GB samsung and put on my original back-up image and expanded it. Did not modify the kernel (this time). Booted fine, reported 147hrs. 
Software updated to 3.10c . Still working fine. 
Now...All menus seem to work EXCEPT any of the "Programs to Record" sub menus (toDoList, Season Pass, etc.) The machine just reboots when I access any of them. I did a full reset. 
Any ideas?? 
Thanks - Pat


----------



## cg2

i downloaded the $5 lba48 cd image from ptv - burned iso - got the pc to boot from the cd.

I see the usual startup items (uncompressing, etc)

then it detects my hard drive (/dev/hda 30gb) and cd rom (/dev/hdc)

next it says 

ide0 at (......) irq 10
ide1 at (......) irq 15

and then it sits forever - I never get to the linux prompt.  

Can anyone provide any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Richard Chalk

With most of the newer PCs coming with SATA hard drives, there is only one IDE controller, and it is usually used for one or two CD or DVD drives. Installing a Promise (Maxtor) IDE controller is recognized by the boot process, but the attached drives are listed as hde and hdf.

Apparently, the commands only work with drives a, b, c, and d. There is a post in another thread which addresses the problem by way of manually entering the "mknod" commands, but it would be really helpful if this were to happen automatically.

Any chance of getting the upgrade CD updated to add the necessary setup automatically? It would be much appreciated...

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## tivoupgrade

Richard Chalk said:


> With most of the newer PCs coming with SATA hard drives, there is only one IDE controller, and it is usually used for one or two CD or DVD drives. Installing a Promise (Maxtor) IDE controller is recognized by the boot process, but the attached drives are listed as hde and hdf.
> 
> Apparently, the commands only work with drives a, b, c, and d. There is a post in another thread which addresses the problem by way of manually entering the "mknod" commands, but it would be really helpful if this were to happen automatically.
> 
> Any chance of getting the upgrade CD updated to add the necessary setup automatically? It would be much appreciated...
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard


If someone can document how to do that, I would happily incorporate it into the CD; I think part of it is an MFStools limitation, however.


----------



## Richard Chalk

tivoupgrade said:


> If someone can document how to do that, I would happily incorporate it into the CD; I think part of it is an MFStools limitation, however.


If you do a search for "promise" in the upgrade forum, you will see a thread beginning with the title "mount /dev/hdg1 /mnt fails!" or something close to that. There is a reply by JamieP which tells what the additional commands are required, and from the reply, it appears to work.

The link is http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=249617&highlight=promise

I will be happy to "beta test" if you can give it a try...

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## seanmcgpa

Hey guys... I need some advice from the experts, please.

A couple years ago, I bought an HR10-250 HDTivo (with the original 250GB drive). I used the LBA48 CD to add another 250GB drive. Two years of joy. 

Now I'm getting symptoms of HD failure ... random reboots, I can hear one of the HDs make a soft "click" noise occasionally. Shows are recording a minute late into a program, etc.

I purchased two 2 500GB PATA drives as replacements and need advice on how to proceed. I would love to copy my [2x250] -> [2x500] and then use the additional space, but is this possible since I've already added a drive once?

Or do I need to make a backup of just the HR10-250 file system (without recordings) to move over to the new drives? I had made a backup of the original file system two years ago, but I cannot find the tivo.bak image anywhere.

I have an old computer with a SCSI cd rom and 4 EIDE ports, so in theory I could make a backup of the original drives and save my recordings ....

Any advice on how to proceed is greatly appreciated. I am getting a lot of aggro from the wife regarding Lost (rebooting in the middle, lost half the episode), and usabillity etc.


----------



## Rhughes

When I look at the PTV page, I see PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.02 which is free, and PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.02 Enhancements which costs $5. Could someone tell me the difference between the free version and the $5 version? I don't mind spending the $5, but what will it do for me that the free version won't?


----------



## azitnay

If you're just looking to upgrade a TiVo to a bigger hard drive, the enhancements version isn't really necessary. There's a list of the enhancements on:

http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...reen=PROD&Product_Code=LBA48DD&Category_Code=

Drew


----------



## PatC

Hi, I downloaded the IC for my TCD540040 to upgrade the 40 hour to a 160GB WD hard drive. Using a Dell XPS T450 PIII machine with two IDE controllers I could not get the IC CD to boot from the Primary Slave position, No OS found.

Anyway, after fooling around, I found the IC CD would boot from the Secondary IDE on either Master or Slave CD drives. So, I removed the Master CD drive on the Secondary IDE and installed the new HD as the Master on the Secondary IDE. I removed the Primary IDE cable from the MB and booted to the IC CD in the Slave CD drive on the Secondary IDE. The only installed were"

IDE1 Drive 0 none PM (cable not connected)
IDE1 Drive 1 none PS (cable not connected)

IDE2 Drive 0 SM New 160Gb WD HD
IDE2 Drive 1 SS HP CD Writer (Booted with IC CD)

Instant Cake baked my cake and returned the following messages:

Starting Restore
1010 of 1010 MB 100% at 33% Compression
Adding Pair /dev/hdc14-/dev/hdc15
New Standalone Size: 174 Hours (134 more)

Your Cake has been successfully baked. Please shutdown your computer remove the drive and install it in your TiVo. Don't forget to clear and delete.

Does this look like a successful install?
Does IC support booting from the IDE2 Slave position with a one drive upgrade conected to the IDE2 Master?
Thanks, Pat


----------



## tivoupgrade

I've edited the first post in this thread with the following information:

[Note: As of 4/26/06 DirecTV, is releasing version 3.5 of the TiVo software; this kernel is NOT lba48-aware. CopyKern will NOT install a compatible version of the kernel for 3.5. Please stay tuned for more details as they become available.]

So, bottom line is this -- for those of you with > 137GB drives in your Series1 DirecTiVo units, you most likely will experience problems when the 3.5 software is ultimately installed on your unit. (you may want to unplug your phone lines in the interim).

The CopyKern utility on our utility disk does not install a kernel compatible with 3.5 (only its predecessors, 2.5.2 and 3.1.0). Hopefully, a new lba48-enabled kernel will become available soon; we'll update the free lba48 cd with any updated kernels, and a newer version of CopyKern, as well.

Stay tuned...


----------



## ccallana

So if I'm reading this correctly - I can use the PTVupgrade CD with LBA48 support to copy my 120GB drive (which is about to throw a bearing) onto a 200GB drive, and Tivo will see the whole drive?

Box is a Philips 40GB originally, upgraded to 120 a few years ago.

Thanks


----------



## HomeUser

Yes, without saving recordings. No if you want to keep recordings.

If you want to keep recordings you either need to offload the recordings or "image copy" the 120G to the new drive the TiVo will see only the 120G.


----------



## ccallana

Thanks! Worked Great! - although it took a lot longer than I expected - started @ 11:30pm last nite - didn't finish the restore until 5:30pm today - 18 hours..... seems a bit long. either way, it worked - kept everything, have a newer drive - and a bigger one to boot.


----------



## funtoupgrade

brentboren said:


> If you search through the cd to find the correct replacement kernel, note its name and path, and enter the same string generated by copykern with the corrected kernel name and path, tpip should work as advertised. I verified this on the 2 different PTV boot CDs I have been using and was able to make them both work.
> 
> My 2 cents. I hope this helps others save some of the debug time I have spent.
> Brent


As you indicated, the canned copykern script looks for the new kernels in the wrong place so does not really update the kernel even though it seems to with error messages.

After a couple of hours of fooling around I also came to the same conclusion but darn if I can find the kernels anywhere in any of the directories on the CD. I'm looking for the series 3 standalone.


----------



## tivoupgrade

funtoupgrade said:


> As you indicated, the canned copykern script looks for the new kernels in the wrong place so does not really update the kernel even though it seems to with error messages.
> 
> After a couple of hours of fooling around I also came to the same conclusion but darn if I can find the kernels anywhere in any of the directories on the CD. I'm looking for the series 3 standalone.


They are there...

Make sure you've mounted the CDROM properly, they are not in the initrd (ergo, not in ramdisk) but on the CD itself in the s1_kernels folder...


----------



## funtoupgrade

tivoupgrade said:


> They are there...
> 
> Make sure you've mounted the CDROM properly, they are not in the initrd (ergo, not in ramdisk) but on the CD itself in the s1_kernels folder...


I just figured this out by myself before reading this post. Somehow I missed, or never read, or it was not there that I needed to enter the *mountcd* command before running *copykern*. As soon as I did this the copykern ran fine and updated the kernel.

In my opinion, everytime copykern is mentioned there ought to be a footnote or parentheses reminding user to enter mountcd before running copykern. It really would have been helpful if that had been part of the script during the copykern process. In fact, what harm would there be in your copykern script mounting the CDrom automatically so user did not have to do this?

Very happy to finally have figured this out but many hours wasted fooling with it.


----------



## funtoupgrade

One more thing I am not sure about regarding copykern. Do you need to use it when you have two drives that total more than 137GB, or just if one or both drives are bigger than 137GB? I'm guessing no since the copykern script asks which drive is the TiVo drive and does not seem to provide option for two drives.


----------



## azitnay

The total size of the two drives together doesn't matter... The problem you're dealing with here pertains to the size of a single drive. If it's bigger than 137GB, you need LBA48 to address the whole drive.

I've never used copykern, but I'd imagine it only needs to know about the A drive, since that's where the kernel is.

Drew


----------



## funtoupgrade

Thanks, I think I'm finally all squared away on copykern.


----------



## gr8reb8

tivoupgrade said:


> I've edited the first post in this thread with the following information:
> 
> [Note: As of 4/26/06 DirecTV, is releasing version 3.5 of the TiVo software; this kernel is NOT lba48-aware. CopyKern will NOT install a compatible version of the kernel for 3.5. Please stay tuned for more details as they become available.]
> 
> So, bottom line is this -- for those of you with > 137GB drives in your Series1 DirecTiVo units, you most likely will experience problems when the 3.5 software is ultimately installed on your unit. (you may want to unplug your phone lines in the interim).
> 
> The CopyKern utility on our utility disk does not install a kernel compatible with 3.5 (only its predecessors, 2.5.2 and 3.1.0). Hopefully, a new lba48-enabled kernel will become available soon; we'll update the free lba48 cd with any updated kernels, and a newer version of CopyKern, as well.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Alas, I saw this message to late. Now my DSR6000 never gets past the powering on message....


----------



## Francesco

Yep. If you have access to a spare drive less than 137 GB, re-image to it to 3.1x and let it upgrade (or not) and at least get some use out of your DTiVo until a compatible LBA48-aware kernel is added to the upgrade CDs.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Francesco said:


> Yep. If you have access to a spare drive less than 137 GB, re-image to it to 3.1x and let it upgrade (or not) and at least get some use out of your DTiVo until a compatible LBA48-aware kernel is added to the upgrade CDs.


An alternative would be to reimage after booting with a non-lba48 CD, then you will only be using 137GB of the drive, even if its a 160GB...


----------



## mlamanuzzi

Hello everyone. I have a Series 2 model TCD540080. I bought a Maxtor QuickView 250GB drive to replace the one that came with my TiVo. I used the LBA48 BootCD to copy the TiVo's drive to the new drive using dd. The new drive works, but the recording time under system info still reads "up to 40 hours". Is there a way to make a Series 2 use a drive larger than 137GB? Shouldn't the TiVo at least recognize 137GB of the drive? I haven't been able to find a definite answer to this question, other than "it can be done". Please help.

Thank you,

Michael Lamanuzzi


----------



## azitnay

The TiVo software doesn't magically determine that it's been moved to a bigger drive. You need to use MFS Tools 2.0 to tell it. Follow these instructions (you can most likely substitute the LBA48 boot CD it tells you to create with the PTV CD you've already created):

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

Drew


----------



## ashu

Yeah.

And if you DID use mfstools, it's possible you forgot a step.

Specifically, you need to run the mfsadd command to expand your drive (or tell the TiVo OS to use the available extra space, and the partitions therein)


----------



## lorenmcguire

OK. I have read almost all the postings in this area. Here is my system and problem.
System:
Phillips HDR212
Original Drive - 22 gig - Toasted beyond recovery

I have bought the PTVupgrade InstantCake CDROM for a Series 1 Standalone TiVo Unit.
Code: ICAKE-S1SA
Price:$19.99
Thought this would be the easy way to do this, I would not have to write the program, I would get a good restore CD and everything would be cool. NOT!!

I have followed the instructions on the CDROM to the letter. The CDROM is on the Primary IDE controller and a slave on that contoller. There is no primary drive, as I have removed the drive (was a windows drive and wanted to make sure it did not get toasted). The drive to be upgraded is on the secondary controller as a slave drive. There is no other hard disk in the system. The new drive is a 60 gig Maxtor MX6L060J3. This is a drive I have had in a Windows system which I recently upgraded.

During the "Baking" portion, it appears the scripts and so forth are copied into memory. The "Baking" occurs and says I now have good disk with like 47 hours available.

Adding Pair /dev/hdc12-/dev/hdc13

Your Cake has been successfully baked. Please shutdown your computer remove the drive and install it in your TiVo. Don't forget to clear and delete.
(OR SOMETHING LIKE THIS IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY)


Put the disk in the TiVo and the TiVo boots. It goes through a few cycles, asks me what my zipcode is, my phone number prefix, then dials. After dialing, the hard disk basicly is accessed for about 60 seconds or so, indicated by the hard disk red light going on and off. The screen then goes to the "Almost there. A few more seconds please" with the PTVupgrade logo on it. IT THEN REMAINS ON THIS SCREEN VIRTUALLY FOREVER.

I have also tried this with the following command line:
mfstool restore -r4 -b -x -p -s 300 -zi /cdrom/.images/000001

Took me a bit to figure out that the program on the disk unmounted the cdrom after copying what it needed into memory. I remount the cdrom, go to the mfstools directory, then access the image on the cdrom directly.

This above command line gets the same response at the end, stating a successful restore with 47 hours now available.

I have seen a couple of errors at the end of some of my attempts stating:

umount2: Device or resurce busy
umount: /dev/hdb busy - remounted read-only

I don't believe these errors are significant issues, as unmounting and mounting a file system with linux is not generally an issue. Hitting control-alt-delete sends a kill signal to all processes and will stop the machine.

This only appears to happen when using the PTVbake method, so not sure what that is all about. It doesn't happen all the time.

My questions are:
1. Why does the bake not work all the way?
2. Anyone ever seen the above 2 errors? (and are they significant)
3. Why would it be successful (according the cdrom load) but hang after being put in the TiVo
4. Is there a jumper setting that is specific to the TiVo hard drive? (does the drive have to be a Master, Slave, ????)

As a side note, I have used both an AMD 2000+ on an ECS Motherboard and an Intel 866 Slot 1 on an Abit motherboard. The results are the same.

As another side note, I have run the PTVupgrade cdrom in a Microsoft Virtual Machine with the same results on both the manual mfstool input and the run from the CDROM. I had to change the script on the CDROM a bit (and reburn it) because MVM does not put a hard disk on the secondary controller and the CDROM can only attach to the Secondary Controller. Other than that it worked fine.

Any help on this would be appreciated. I just want my TiVo!!!


----------



## tweekerz

I am in the same boat as you, but I have not successfully copied everything.

I have S2 130 Series AT&Tivo which started with a 40gb, that was upgraded and expanded to a 160 GB 5400 rpm

But now, the drive clicks when I have something on pause for more than 10 minutes.

Now, I am trying to copy everything over to a new 200GB.

I tried the PVxxx cd and instruc, and also the weaknees instruc. To no luck.

I even tried the dd: command, and that didnt work either.

What command lines did you use?

Specifics would help.

Thanks

Matt



ccallana said:


> Thanks! Worked Great! - although it took a lot longer than I expected - started @ 11:30pm last nite - didn't finish the restore until 5:30pm today - 18 hours..... seems a bit long. either way, it worked - kept everything, have a newer drive - and a bigger one to boot.


----------



## lorenmcguire

The command line I actually used to restore the PTV image to the hard drive was:

mfstool restore -r4 -b -x -p -s 300 -zi /cdrom/.images/000001

This also required the mount for the cdrom. Here are the steps:

1. Boot from the PTV cdrom.
2. Let it go through to the point where it asks you if this is going to be a 1 drive or 2 drive installation.
3. Hit Control C - Ctrl key and C key at same time to abort the script
4. Type - fdisk - l (this is a lower case L)

The fdisk command will tell you what drives are connected and where they are mounted. The drive you want will be on hda, hdb, hdc, or hdd. The cdrom will also be on one of these. The mfstools-2 directory will be in the root partition. This actually is residing all in memory.

Type - mount /dev/hdb /cdrom (this will most likely be your cdrom if you have it connected to the primary ide controler as instructions state.

This should then allow you to run the mfstool restore command.

Let me know if this works for you. The -x option in the mfstool restore is to expand the "image" to fit the drive and have access to all the space. The 300 option is for caching purposes. (300 megabytes). If you look in the /bin directory you will also find a BlessTivo executable which is supposed to restore the boot partition (first few tracks) and make the drive bootable in the TiVo.

I have been programming for a number of years, including on Linux, HP, Windows and with a variety of programs including C, C++, Vis Basic, Basic, Shell Scripts and a lot of others, but this has got me stumped. Short of going over to a friends and sticking the hard drive on his PowerPC machine, I have about exhausted my options. At one point, I did a mfstools mfs /dev/hdc and I did get a listing from the drive of all the available partitions, but the thing still failed to completely work after putting it in the TiVo. Not sure if the TiVo has a problem, or I'm still doing something wrong. 

Any insight would be appreciated. I have also tried the above commands without the -x option just to see if a simple restore of the image to the disk would work. It didn't.

Thanks.


----------



## claird

I have read and read but am still confused. I am not a linux user (sorry). I downloaded the free PTV cd ISO for kernel 3.10+ and burned the CD. Booted on the CD with my broken (3.5) Directivo series 1 160GB drive as secondary master (hdc). typed copykern and followed the prompts. But I simply do not understand killinitrd!
Is is a command: kill initrd ?
Is it a program somewhere on the CD?
Is it a program on the TIVO?
Do I have to mount something or change to something and then type something?
I see in the threads the utility program killhdinitrd which people vaguely state you can download and put onto a floppy or CD and then voila type killhdinitrd and Linux finds the media and utility somehow on its own, but where are the specific instructions on how to download a Linux utility and put it on a CD or floppy while using Windows XP?
Thanks for any replies that can help me fix this problem.
Craig Laird


----------



## tweekerz

> I have S2 130 Series AT&Tivo which started with a 40gb, that was upgraded and expanded to a 160 GB 5400 rpm
> 
> But now, the drive clicks when I have something on pause for more than 10 minutes.
> 
> Now, I am trying to copy everything over to a new 200GB.


Well I got everything to copy over... but I am unable to expand using the 
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda COMMAND.

I get Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

I used these commands to get it to copy EVERYTHING

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hda
umount -f -a -r

Then tried to expand, but no luck
I just want more hours... but can live withou em, the rive only costed $30 during Black Friday!


----------



## azitnay

This is often the case when attempting to expand a second time... Most likely, you'll need to start over without recordings if you want to use the full 200GB.

Drew


----------



## LastPlace

I'm having some trouble, too, with my Sony SVR-2000.

I tried to copy the image from the original 30GB to my new Seagate 7200.9 300GB hard drive but finally gave up and bought InstantCake.

I've "baked" it twice and both times it just hung at the initial "Powering Up..." screen.

Some more details:

Went through and got a message about it being successful and to do a clear-and-delete.

Put it in the TiVo and powered it up  it just stuck at Powering Up, just a minute...

Unplugged it, powered it down and started it back up  let it sit for about 3 hours but never made it past that same Powering Up, just a minute screen.

Took the drive out, and figuring I missed something important the first time, I rebaked it. It seemed to go through fine and then said

Uncompressed backup size: 816 megabytes
Restoring 816 or 816 megabytes (100.00%) (83.78% compression)
Cleaning up restore. Please wait a moment.
Restore done!
Adding pair /dev/hdc12-/dev/hdc13
New estimated standalone size: 342 hours (312 more)

CONGRATULATIONS! Software installed

Your cake is baked! You should now power down your PC and move your drives to the TiVo. Dont forget to do a clear-and-delete everything once youve booted your unit for the first time with your new software.

umount2: Device or resource busy
umount: /dev/hda busy  remounted read-only
/#

After a while the last line changed to  
/# May 13 22:58:03 PTVupgrade syslog.info - - MARK - -

So given that I felt like I was "giving up" by going to InstantCake, I'm feeling particularly stumped! I did see that the image I bought had been successfully tested on a drive as large as 250GB and mine is 300GB. Given that it recognized the larger amount during the baking, that's not the problem is it?

Any help is most appreciated!


----------



## LastPlace

I was concerned that the jumpers may be the problem...

When I baked the new Seagate 300GB 7200.9 hard drive, I had the jumper in the Master position. I recall that was the correct placement but now I haven't been able to figure out where I read that and can refer back to for confirmation.

I had started up the TiVo with the Seagate's jumper still in the Master position and it hung at "Powering Up..."

To make sure it wasn't a jumper issue I've tried starting the TiVo with the jumper in each of the possible locations and got the same result each time; the unit just sits on the first "Powering Up..." screen.

And I've confirmed that the TiVo unit is not the problem because I restarted it with the original drive that came with it - no problem with that (other than the hard drive size)

So - what do I try next  

Please - help me climb my way out of this "easy" project I got myself in to!

Thanx


----------



## tivoupgrade

LastPlace...

You are posting in the wrong thread. FirstPlace ;-) to start is with the instructions ; from your first post, because it sounds like you may not have connected your drives properly. You may also want to read this thread and if you continue to have problems, use the official support thread as another resource. Thx.


----------



## LastPlace

OOPS  

I'm off to confirm I've read through the suggested links!


----------



## Blitz68

Here is what I want to do. I have an HR10-250 with the Super Bowl recorded. I want to make this DVR networkable without reimaging. I am going to have a full backup image before doing this. It is my understanding if I use Instant Cake I will erase all of my recording and settings...right?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Blitz68 said:


> Here is what I want to do. I have an HR10-250 with the Super Bowl recorded. I want to make this DVR networkable without reimaging. I am going to have a full backup image before doing this. It is my understanding if I use Instant Cake I will erase all of my recording and settings...right?


InstantCake is for reimaging drives, not networking; and yes, it will overwrite everything the drive used. We do not recommend using your original drive.

You can use PTVnetHD for networking, however that is beyond the scope of this thread which is intended for DIY folks using the LBA48 CD.


----------



## johnny*dangerous

HELP! 
I have a t-60 with a 300g drive. This is what I did - tell me where I may have gone wrong.... 

After receiving the 3.5 upgrade, many of my shows in the now playing list were not working, as well as my cachecard. 

I reinstalled the cachecard with /nic_install/nic_install cachecard (from the iso disc) It asked me if it could disable the initrd - I said yes. 

After the install was complete, I used the 4.04 LBA48 iso from PTV Upgrade. 

All I did was boot the disk and type "copykern" and followed instructions to ensure I had the correct hard drive. 

It said it was successful and I rebooted and hooked the t-60 back up. The cachecard is working but the shows still aren't working. 

Did I miss something in my process? 

Johnny


----------



## Rhughes

johnny*dangerous said:


> HELP!
> I have a t-60 with a 300g drive. This is what I did - tell me where I may have gone wrong....
> 
> After receiving the 3.5 upgrade, many of my shows in the now playing list were not working, as well as my cachecard.
> 
> Did I miss something in my process?
> 
> Johnny


With the 3.5 upgrade you can no longer use all of a large hard drive because the new kernel won't support it. I'm sure it won't be long before we have another kernel for large HD support with the Series 1 DirecTiVo's.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Rhughes said:


> With the 3.5 upgrade you can no longer use all of a large hard drive because the new kernel won't support it. I'm sure it won't be long before we have another kernel for large HD support with the Series 1 DirecTiVo's.


Please take a look at the first post of this thread - there is already one available.


----------



## johnny*dangerous

I solved it - for some reason it wasn't copying the kernal properly, I had to mount the cd rom again and then copykern.


Everything is up and running now.


----------



## john_o

I am having trouble with the copykern utility -- I am not convinced it is actually copying the kernel over since when I put the drive back in my TiVo it still reboots during playback and many shows are not accessible.

I have telnet and ftp back up -- can anyone give me the file path where the kernel lives? I remember seeing a reference from tivoupgrade but I can't find it for the life of me now. I presume I can just ftp the 3.1.0+ kernel image over from the cd and swap it out?

Does the utility move the 3.1.0+ kernel to both the 3 and 6 partitions?

Will the kernel rev # be reflected in the TiVo System Information screen?


----------



## Rhughes

tivoupgrade said:


> Please take a look at the first post of this thread - there is already one available.


I guess that's what I get for reading the lastest posts instead of going back and starting from the beginning.


----------



## john_o

Of those who have successfully upgraded to the LBA48 kernel, do you have issues with the video image not clearing when you get the 'keep/delete this episode prompt?' (i.e. you see the show you were just watching rather than the blue background?) This is what makes me wonder if I am actually at 3.1.0+ or not...


----------



## PyroMan

I have a SAT-T60 that I forgot to pull the phone line from and it received the upgrade. The drive had recently been upgraded to 300GB and now upon boot it says "Cannot load kernel" or something to that effect. For now I have loaded the original HD back into the unit and pulled the upgraded drive.

Most people on this site have stated that they can boot, but cannot view all of their shows. I would like to know if I should be able to use this CD, along with the one at SiliconDust forums and be able to get my unit working again with the upgraded HD? The unit in question is currently not networked, but I am considering doing this in the future.

Second issue, I have another identical unit that I was able to stop from updating. Do I just follow the directions in the first post prior to allowing the unit to take the update and reboot or after?

Thanks!


----------



## john_o

Looks like TiVo finally posted the 3.5 source.

http://www.tivo.com/linux/linux.asp

I look forward to a rev of 3.5 with an LBA48 kernel, as the 3.1.0+ / LBA48 sidegrade has been extremely unstable, rebooting several times an hour...

By the way, if you are running TivoWebPlus you will probably notice that a bunch of stuff broke. 3.5 uses V3 rather than V2 of the guide directory, but the script in index.ictl thinks that all 3.x revs use V2. As noted on other web sites, you need to change this:

if {$::version >= 3} {
set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2" <---- This changes to V3
} else {
set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
}


----------



## tivoupgrade

john_o said:


> Looks like TiVo finally posted the 3.5 source.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/linux/linux.asp
> 
> I look forward to a rev of 3.5 with an LBA48 kernel, as the 3.1.0+ / LBA48 sidegrade has been extremely unstable, rebooting several times an hour...


To my knowledge, TiVo has not posted the 3.5 kernel changes. You may want to look into other potential causes of the instability you are experiencing. We've installed the kernel on MANY systems and have done quite a bit of testing with no problems at all.


----------



## JamieP

tivoupgrade said:


> To my knowledge, TiVo has not posted the 3.5 kernel changes.


It was there yesterday, but it appears to have been since pulled.


----------



## john_o

http://tivo.com/linux/35/Tivo-3.5-cmd.tar.gz
http://tivo.com/linux/35/TiVo-3.5-linux-2.1.tar.gz

With 3.1.0+ (presuming it actually installed properly, of which I am not convinced) new shows are fine, old ones have pretty much had a shotgun taken to them. Going into "Pick Programs to Record" often triggers a reboot.

How can I actually confirm that the Universal Boot CD did indeed move the 3.1 kernel over? The error checking on the tpio script is pretty poor.


----------



## JamieP

john_o said:


> http://tivo.com/linux/35/Tivo-3.5-cmd.tar.gz
> http://tivo.com/linux/35/TiVo-3.5-linux-2.1.tar.gz


Dead links for me. Like I said, it looks like they were removed since yesterday.


> ...
> How can I actually confirm that the Universal Boot CD did indeed move the 3.1 kernel over? The error checking on the tpio script is pretty poor.


"uname -a" on the tivo will provide kernel version information. The build date/time generally can uniquely identify a kernel build.


----------



## john_o

OK, *that's* weird, i just downloaded them a minute before I posted. 6.5 MB and 5.8 MB. Can send to whoever needs them.

Results of uname -a:

Linux (none) 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 #9 Wed May 10 11:08:35 EDT 2006 ppc unknown


----------



## JamieP

john_o said:


> OK, *that's* weird, i just downloaded them a minute before I posted. 6.5 MB and 5.8 MB. Can send to whoever needs them.
> 
> Results of uname -a:
> 
> Linux (none) 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 #9 Wed May 10 11:08:35 EDT 2006 ppc unknown


Near as I can tell, you have the 3.1+ kernel Todd compiled:


Code:


.../s1_kernels/kernel-3.1+ % strings vmlinux-3.1.px  | grep "Linux version"
Linux version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 2.8.1) #9 Wed May 10 11:08:35 EDT 2006

Note that the data and time of the build match yours exactly.


----------



## tivoupgrade

john_o said:


> http://tivo.com/linux/35/Tivo-3.5-cmd.tar.gz
> http://tivo.com/linux/35/TiVo-3.5-linux-2.1.tar.gz
> 
> With 3.1.0+ (presuming it actually installed properly, of which I am not convinced) new shows are fine, old ones have pretty much had a shotgun taken to them. Going into "Pick Programs to Record" often triggers a reboot.


I don't think that's an indication that the 3.1.0+ kernel is unstable; its more likely an indication that the files became corrupt during the interim period prior to the 3.1.0+ kernel being installed...


----------



## john_o

Thanks, JamieP, appreciate the confirmation.



tivoupgrade said:


> I don't think that's an indication that the 3.1.0+ kernel is unstable; its more likely an indication that the files became corrupt during the interim period prior to the 3.1.0+ kernel being installed...


While that's a possibility (though what could have caused the corruption? simply accessing shows that crossed over the 120MB kernel limit before updating the kernel?) it doesn't explain the immediate reboot when I access the "To Do List" in the "Pick Programs To Record" menu.

One thing I don't understand -- shouldn't I be seeing the whole disk rather than just 120-ish GB? Here's what I get with df:



Code:


Filesystem         1024-blocks  Used Available Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7             126911   16832   103526     14%   /
/dev/hda9             126911   22607    97751     19%   /var

I see "up to 146 hours" in the System Info screen.


----------



## PyroMan

tivoupgrade said:


> To my knowledge, TiVo has not posted the 3.5 kernel changes. You may want to look into other potential causes of the instability you are experiencing. We've installed the kernel on MANY systems and have done quite a bit of testing with no problems at all.


They are there again. I can't attach them because of there size, but I can post them on a website if they disappear again:
Commands, Modules
Tivo-3.5-cmd.tar.gz 
MD5 372448D947299EEDDF2442F07F30A610

Linux for Power PC
TiVo-3.5-linux-2.1.tar.gz
MD5 93614277E35A2A8147D17AE28CCC756E


----------



## john_o

While I'm willing to accept that 3.1.0+ is stable for some, has anyone with 3.1.0+ seen the following?

1) instant reboot when entering the "To Do List"
2) video image in background of "Now Playing List" (rather than standard TiVo background) after accepting "Delete this recording" of a show just watched
3) reboots while watching certain shows recorded prior to the 3.5 update

For that matter, did anyone with an unpatched 3.5, >120GB system seen these issues *before* going to 3.1.0+?

Can anyone running 3.1.0+ confirm that the updated kernel allows them stable access to all shows recorded prior to the 3.5 update?

Thanks,
johnny0


----------



## danmcd

john_o said:


> While I'm willing to accept that 3.1.0+ is stable for some, has anyone with 3.1.0+ seen the following?
> 
> 1) instant reboot when entering the "To Do List"
> 2) video image in background of "Now Playing List" (rather than standard TiVo background) after accepting "Delete this recording" of a show just watched
> 3) reboots while watching certain shows recorded prior to the 3.5 update
> 
> For that matter, did anyone with an unpatched 3.5, >120GB system seen these issues *before* going to 3.1.0+?


#1 --> No, but I get reboots when playing shows.

#2 --> Yes. I thought this might be a "feature" of the new bits.

#3 --> Absolutely yes. And given your previous posts, I'm guessing just upgrading the kernel will not allow me to recover those shows. Oh well. Good thing our archived children's shows get rerun all of the time.

I'm upgrading my kernel tonight using copykern and the free LBA48 CD. I hope it works...


----------



## tivoupgrade

john_o said:


> While that's a possibility (though what could have caused the corruption? simply accessing shows that crossed over the 120MB kernel limit before updating the kernel?) it doesn't explain the immediate reboot when I access the "To Do List" in the "Pick Programs To Record" menu.


Yes, that is all it would take; and corruption could absolutely explain the immediate reboot. Remember, your to-do list contains information about the shows and where they live on the drive. If that information became corrupt, as it is like to have become when a kernel ran on the system that could not keep track of information beyond the 137GB barrier, it could cause the system to panic.



> One thing I don't understand -- shouldn't I be seeing the whole disk rather than just 120-ish GB? Here's what I get with df:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Filesystem         1024-blocks  Used Available Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda7             126911   16832   103526     14%   /
> /dev/hda9             126911   22607    97751     19%   /var
> 
> I see "up to 146 hours" in the System Info screen.


Remember, df doesn't show you the whole drive; the mfs partitions, which are raw partitions, don't show up with a df...

... I don't think you are dealing with a kernel problem here, or the problems would be across the board (ie happening on all systems using it, not just a few where the kernel has been installed after the update has taken place).


----------



## danmcd

danmcd said:


> I'm upgrading my kernel tonight using copykern and the free LBA48 CD. I hope it works...


I just got back from my friend's house (I've no whitebox PCs in my house, just my AMD64 work laptop and our Macs). The kernel upgrade (using copykern) seems to have worked, and kill_initrd indicated there was no initrd on my HD.

I'm waving the dead-chicken of "remove all shows", which IIRC is a self-initiating MFS format. Hopefully from here on out there will be no problems or corruptions of recordings.

BTW, I was damned lucky my friend had kill_initrd - I didn't see it on the LBA48 disk, and it really should be there for folks to at least verify they don't *need* it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

danmcd said:


> BTW, I was damned lucky my friend had kill_initrd - I didn't see it on the LBA48 disk, and it really should be there for folks to at least verify they don't *need* it.


killinitrd won't work as you'd expect it to if it were on the lba48 CD; when run on series1 drives, you need to boot the kernel differently than its set up for on the lba48 CD; that is why, in the 3.5 migration thread, we recommend you just use the silicondust network driver CD to do that part... i know that is not clear from this thread - but we drifted off-topic here several posts ago - it is discussed in more detail here, though:

Series1 DirecTiVo Software Update (3.5.0) Migration Thread


----------



## danmcd

tivoupgrade said:


> that is why, in the 3.5 migration thread, we recommend you just use the silicondust network driver CD to do that part...


That's funny - we found it on a network driver CD he had purchased from you guys (probably the very Silicon Dust one). Well, that confirms we did the right thing.

Now I just gotta go see if the reformat's done yet...


----------



## tivoupgrade

danmcd said:


> That's funny - we found it on a network driver CD he had purchased from you guys (probably the very Silicon Dust one). Well, that confirms we did the right thing.
> 
> Now I just gotta go see if the reformat's done yet...


True - yes, its on the Universal Boot CD; that CD does contain the proper boot environment and also the Silicondust drivers, and killinitrd; but the recommendation we made was related to the free stuff, not stuff you have to pay for...


----------



## dumpav

Is this the right thread to ask about instant cake question?

I have a HUMAX DRT 800 with DVDR and a 500GB drive.

I want to know is this the right item i should order/download?
Code: ICAKE-S2SA
Price:$19.99
Tivo model number HUMAX DRT800(+9.99 -large download)

what does it mean "large download"?

if i buy this IC do i need to run any special command? to set up the swap file for a 500GB drive?
or it will automatic do the optimize the setting for me?

thanks


----------



## AdventureDude

My hard drive was dying on my Sony Series one. I had upgraded it 3 years ago and was aware of the process. I was also aware that it took me the better part of a Saturday to do. I was not looking forward to it. 

I decided to purchase the InstantCake ISO. It promised to be an easy way to rebuild the system without too much work.

I purchased the system on 5/12 (21 days ago)

TWO days later I get an email saying I might have some problems (rebooting, freezing, some programs not working). 

A week later, those promised problems arise.

I've done some research and I found out the PTVUpgrades knew about the problem several weeks before they sold me the software, and released and updated CD two days later.

When I asked them for the updated ISO so that I can have the simple install (that works) that I purchased, they tell me that I can use the update (which requires a familiarity with MFS tools) or rebuy the software. 

They are jerks, and I will not do business with them again. I write this as a warning to others.

To be fair:
The software was simple to use.
Their tech support responded quickly.

To be even more fair:
Solving my problem could not have been eaiser and I can't imagine how they think charging me twice for software that didn't work the first time was 'fair'.

I'm very dissapointed

Tony Wilson


----------



## dumpav

thanks for the info, so how you finally fix your problem? do you pay again for their buggy software? 

if i am not using their software are there any easy way to do my own? 

As i am confuse there are so many different version, like Hinsdale, weaknees.... and from different post, some said some of the iso not support large drive. Some need to dl another disc to set up swap file.

I just hope there is a clean easy way to set up my box.


----------



## tivoupgrade

dumpav said:


> thanks for the info, so how you finally fix your problem? do you pay again for their buggy software?
> 
> if i am not using their software are there any easy way to do my own?
> 
> As i am confuse there are so many different version, like Hinsdale, weaknees.... and from different post, some said some of the iso not support large drive. Some need to dl another disc to set up swap file.
> 
> I just hope there is a clean easy way to set up my box.


You can ignore that fellow; he couldn't be more wrong and has completely misrepresented the situation. Our software is not buggy, and the thread referenced just a few posts ago discusses the migration of the DirecTV software from 3.1.0 to 3.5.0 and how to use free tools here to deal with that issue, even if you've used InstantCake for your upgrade. If you've purchased an earlier version of InstantCake there is no need to purchase anything further and no knowledge of MFStools is required regardless of the path chosen (unless you want to do your upgrade over again completely from scratch). Just follow the recommendations made in the Series1 DirecTiVo Software Update (3.5.0) Migration Thread and you'd be good to go.

In your particular case, you may not want to go the DIY route; consider a kit, or consider a DIY software product, or consider a completely DIY route that involves purchasing nothing and using all of the free resources at your disposal. BUT, whichever method you choose to use, please do your research and understand the implications of using that particular method before you implement it.

As for this thread, its about our free LBA48 CD; please see the first post as it will give you a good overview of what this CD is used for.


----------



## ItzNeil

I have a 140060. The version on my InstantCake CD is 4.xx, but my TiVo is updating itself to > 7.2, which I think should support >137GB. I installed a pair of 200GB drives, but did not use the LBA48 CD, and as expected, IC showed about 360 hours, and my TiVO shows the same, even after it installed the 7.2 software.
My question is does 7.2 support >137 on ALL TiVo boxes?
Seems I have 3 options. Any suggestions which would be best are welcome.
- Start over w/ 2X120 and call it good, since not all 7.2 loads support large drives.
- Start over w/ 2X200 and the LBA48 CD, and hope this will work (can't really tell from the instructions, as the 140060 model is ONLY mentioned with the 4.xx software)
- Start with a single 120 drive, and *after* the 7.2 update, bless a 200 to install, hoping 7.2 DOES mean large drive support on my box.


----------



## azitnay

All 7.x (and for that matter, 5.x and up) software supports LBA48.

You should be able to boot with an LBA48-compatible CD and simply mfsadd -x to expand to fill both drives.

In lieu of that, you can certainly start over with an LBA48 CD and a 7.2 image.

Drew


----------



## ItzNeil

Thanks Drew.

Just to rephrase this in a way that I clearly understand...

You said> LBA48-compatible CD and simply mfsadd -x to expand to fill both drives.
I think you mean> Now that I have updated to 7.2, I should be able to expand to the full 200GB size. 
This would be ideal, since it would save all teh settings and shows I've recorded again, and not irritate TiVo by rerunnig the update, correct?

You said> start over with an LBA48 CD and a 7.2 image.
I think you mean> You'll have to find 7.2 image somewhere, since the IC CD only contains 4.xx.
Is there some way to make my current image the backup on the CD?
Will teh LBA48 Cd (From PTVUpgrade) NOT work with the 4.xx image to do what I'm trying to do? That would suggest using teh 120GB drive and adding a second drive after would be best...

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ItzNeil

OK, so I typed this command

mfsadd -x dev/hdc dev/hdd

after booting from the lba48 CD from PTVUpgrade. The response back was Current estimated size is :312 Hours
Nothing to add!

Not sure what to make of that... Am I really back to whacking these drives and starting over?


----------



## JamieP

ItzNeil said:


> OK, so I typed this command
> 
> mfsadd -x dev/hdc dev/hdd
> 
> after booting from the lba48 CD from PTVUpgrade. The response back was Current estimated size is :312 Hours
> Nothing to add!
> 
> Not sure what to make of that... Am I really back to whacking these drives and starting over?


You need to manually update your partition tables to reflect the actual disk sizes. After that, you'll be able to expand with mfsadd. See this.

The A drive probably has a full partition table now and can't be expanded again, so only the B drive will expand. If you want the full space of both drives. you probably want to start over with a fresh image.


----------



## tivoupgrade

There is a much easier way to do this and it is discussed more in the Official InstantCake Support thread over the DVR playground and specific steps are documented in part 1 of this thread.

Basically, you want to boot with the LBA48 CD and use the PTVbake-special script, in combination with your 4.01 InstantCake CD. What that will do is create the partitions in LBA48-mode, and although the resulting 4.01 installation will not be LBA48 aware, just ensure your unit updates itself to 7.2 prior to it actually filling up with more than 137GB of information on the drive. Once 7.2 is installed, your TiVo operating system will see the full capacity of the drive.

Granted, this does mean you need to whack your drive and lose what is currently on there, but the process is simple and straightforward.


----------



## JamieP

tivoupgrade said:


> Basically, you want to boot with the LBA48 CD and use the PTVbake-special script, in combination with your 4.01 InstantCake CD. What that will do is create the partitions in LBA48-mode, and although the resulting 4.01 installation will not be LBA48 aware, just ensure your unit updates itself to 7.2 prior to it actually filling up with more than 137GB of information on the drive. Once 7.2 is installed, your TiVo operating system will see the full capacity of the drive.


Ack! That sounds really dangerous. It's quite possible to see lba28 wrap around even if mfs isn't full of shows yet. The upgrade to 7.2/3 itself may end up writing to blocks above the lba28 mark (137GB).

The safe way to do this is to first lay the 4.x image down without expansion (so the space above the lba28 mark is still unpartitioned), then update to 7.x, then expand. This ensures that a non-lba48 kernel never uses space above the lba28 mark.

Even better, start with a 7.x image.


----------



## tivoupgrade

JamieP said:


> Ack! That sounds really dangerous. It's quite possible to see lba28 wrap around even if mfs isn't full of shows yet. The upgrade to 7.2/3 itself may end up writing to blocks above the lba28 mark (137GB).
> 
> The safe way to do this is to first lay the 4.x image down without expansion (so the space above the lba28 mark is still unpartitioned), then update to 7.x, then expand. This ensures that a non-lba48 kernel never uses space above the lba28 mark.
> 
> Even better, start with a 7.x image.


I know... but we've tested it internally and it works fine. We actually shipped "large drive kits" with 4.01 on them about 3 months prior to 7.1 being released and had zero transition issues, when tivo updated to 7.1...

I agree, though - best way is to start with a 7.X image, or do as you say by not expanding, then expanding...


----------



## BubbaDude

I downloaded and applied the PTVupgrade for large disks day before yesterday and had exactly the same problems as john_o:



john_o said:


> While I'm willing to accept that 3.1.0+ is stable for some, has anyone with 3.1.0+ seen the following?
> 
> 1) instant reboot when entering the "To Do List"
> 2) video image in background of "Now Playing List" (rather than standard TiVo background) after accepting "Delete this recording" of a show just watched
> 3) reboots while watching certain shows recorded prior to the 3.5 update


I copied the entire contents of a single-disk Philips DSR6000 DirecTivo Series 1 to a new 300 GB Maxtor drive, using:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdd | mfsrestore -s 300 -r 4 -zxpi - /dev/hdc
copykern (3.10+ and /dev/hdc)

There were no errors on the backup/restore or copykern (both commands were successful). Mfsrestore reported 300 hrs more or less.

I didn't take a backup of the kernel since I already had one on the original disk, which I'm no longer using, and the system I ran these commands on doesn't have any FAT partitions, only NTFS and Ext3's.

As this box is already dual boot Linux/Win XP, I also tried running the mfstools from my Linux setup (FC5) and they didn't work, mfsinfo said the volumes were corrupt, but that's an aside.

I booted from CD to run the upgrade.

After doing the LBA48 upgrade, everything appeared to work at first - TiVo reported 284 hrs of record time, and I could play all my saved shows no problem. But as soon as I'd recored some new shows, the problems started:

1. Existing recordings were lost.
2. Now Playing background was lost
3. Going to To Do list caused a reset.
4. MPEG errors playing new shows (black bars, intermittent.)

So it appears that the disk partitioning/upgrade worked and the patch failed, as the "patched" kernel behaves like it's not LBA48-aware.

Am I doing something wrong, or is the "experimental" patch not right?


----------



## tivoupgrade

BubbaDude said:


> Am I doing something wrong, or is the "experimental" patch not right?


We've not had any problems with the updated kernel (3.1.0+); chances are that it either was not installed correctly or you have a hardware problem (bad drive, bad cable, etc); We've done plenty of testing, and there are enough kits / InstantCake-created drives out there now running the recompiled kernel - no problems...


----------



## BubbaDude

We can rule out any hardware problems, as the hardware works fine as long as the patch isn't installed, and two people have the identical set of problems.

And if the patch is perfect, that leaves us with only one explanation: some sort of user error in the upgrade process. So let's explore that.

1. Are my parameters bad?

2. Specially, is -s 300 too large?

3. Is it necessary to backup the kernel before patching it?

4. Is it necessary to run killinitrd? I didn't do that.

I'm just trying to figure out how to make this upgrade work, whatever it takes.


----------



## BubbaDude

Man, it sure got quiet here all of a sudden.


----------



## Beantownbeanie

Hi, SOrry if this is the wrong place. I was not sure where to post.
I got the ethernet adapter and I can see my tivo from my computer when I open a browser and type in the IP Address.

However, I can't record or do anything until it makes its first call. I thought once I connected the adapter and got it online I was all set. Should I plug the phone line in and let it call? Please advise.


Also does this replace my calls? 
Thanks.
Ken wooo hoooooooooooo my 100th post!


----------



## enigma_K

I just got a copy of Instant Cake. During the restore process I keep getting:

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000001
*pde = 00000000
Oops: 0002
CPU: 0

and a whole buch of other stuff. 

This has happened with two drives and I am very sure at least one of them is in good shape. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## TerryK

I have a Sony SVR 2000 that a couple months ago developed a skip where the picture would freeze and sound would go out for about 5 seconds. Frequency varied but averaged at least once a 1/2 hour program. I contacted PTV and they said it was probably the HD (sounds reasonable). I got the replacement, installed it, and the TiVo continues to do exactly the same thing. I emailed PTV several days ago and no reply. I'm not looking to get a refund or anything, I just want to get to the bottom of what's wrong with my poor TiVo. I have a lifetime subscription and I don't want to give it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Jgriffi104

I just upgraded my HR-10-250 with two Maxtor 250 gig drives and the Weakknees bracket and Interactive Tivo instructions and the free lb48 cd iso download. It took me two weeks playing with the MFSbackup, MFSADD and Mfsrestore trying to get the tivo to recognize the two drive even though the the computer said the 2 drives add 301 hours for a total of 501. The tivo would only show 30 hd and 200 sd. Then last Tuesday I got additional information on the 500 mb swap file and tpip version 1.2. I used the my orginal mfsbackup and redid the restore with the following commamd line

mfsrestore -r 4 -s 500 -zxpi /mnt/hdtivo.bak1 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd

This took 6 and a half hours in the cleaning up restore mode. I unmounted the drives then rebooted the computer and used the command tpip -1 -s /dev/hdc

unmounted the drives and put them into the tivo. Now system ifrormation showed 
63 hd and 426 sd hours. 

Everything went well but all the saved recordings went to delete now when you clicked on them. Then said the recorder could not record because there was no video and I may have tried to record a channel I wasn't authorized to receive.

I still have the original 250 gig drive. Is there any way to restore it again and get the recordings this time and be able to watch them? According to the instruction the recording should have been transfered and been usable.

John Griffin


----------



## kpauley

I'm upgrading my T60 right now from it's original 40GB drive to a 200GB Maxtor. Using the Instant Cake Software. It is actually transferring right now. I was reading a little closer though and I'm concerned about one thing. 

I checked my Tivo before I took it apart, showed I'm on version 3.5.01.1.011. I'm I now going to have a problem? I see some comments about the 3.5 version and the copykern command.

Do I need to run the copykern command with this version? Or will this 3.5 version not work for me with the large disk?

Ken


----------



## kpauley

tivoupgrade said:


> updated 5/12/06
> 
> Note: 4/26/06 DirecTV, is releasing version 3.5 of the TiVo software; this kernel is NOT lba48-aware. CopyKern will NOT install a compatible version of the kernel for 3.5.
> 
> Note: 5/12/06 *New Release* of the LBA48 CD (ver 4.04) includes a revised copykern and a recompiled kernel (labeled 3.10+) in the s1_kernels directory. We have done preliminary testing with this kernel in conjunction with version 3.5 of the Series1 DirecTV TiVo release and early tests are encouraging. If you have built LBA48 drives which are spuriously rebooting, or contain content that is not accessible through the "Now Playing" list, we encourage you to use copykern to transplant this newly updated kernel. Also note that you will need to use killinitrd to zap the new initrd (or use nic_config in the silicondust network driver release to achieve the same result).


I re-read the beginning of the thread, saw the update (above) from 5/12. I just downloaded the tool so I'm thinking I'm using this version (will verify when the copy is done). So I'll use the copykern command to get this latest recompiled kernel and hope it works with my 3.5 version....


----------



## Sbmocp

I have the growing feeling that there really IS some problem with this "patched" version of the earlier kernel. I've been holding off performing an upgrade/redo of my S1 DTiVo box just because I keep reading horror stories from people who have problems with this patched upgrade. PTV says they've tested many boxes and haven't had problems, yet why are people posting with wierd quirks when they're trying to upgrade their boxen?

I think PTV should bite the bullet, do the work, and incorporate the latest kernel. That would, most likely, solve these odd problems and make everybody happy.


----------



## Tim N.

I licensed the software for Sony SVR2000 and tried to build a 200GB Maxtor drive. This would be the second upgrade/replacement disk. I only have a single drive.

When I ran the upgrade software it reported everything worked fine. When I replaced the new drive into the TIVO I olny get the black "TIVO is starting up" image and it never goes any further.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tim N.

Forget the above post. I went to the right support place and probably found my answers. 

Next time, I'll look first and post second...


----------



## Tim N.

I cannot get much of anything to behave the way the instructions tell me to expect...

I try three different schemes to get PTV IC and PTVlba48 to work and nothing gets past the TIVO startup screen. PTV fails to answer any emails for support.

I go back to 2.0 tools and start over. I'll live with 137GB of space out of 200GB on the drive.

I perform mfsbackup to a FAT32 partitiion and it says "okay"
I put the new disk in and msfrestore -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb results in "/mnt/dos/tivo.bak: No such file or directory"

Any suggestions?


----------



## azitnay

Is /mnt/dos/tivo.bak definitely the correct location of the backup image you created in the mfsbackup step?

What happens when you type:

ls -la /mnt/dos

?

Drew


----------



## Tim N.

I'm linux illiterate. I don't know what commands to use for simple information gathering.

I figured out that the restore didn't work because I didn't execute the two commands earlier for mkdir amd mount. When I did these, the restore worked and the disk booted up in the Sony TIVO.

Then I tried to restore all of my old movie files and the restore operation failed on error 3.

I'm going back to resore with expand and will live with no old recordings.

Thank you for trying to help me.


----------



## NardVa

Does the free PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 cd include a virgin 3.1.5 keneral? 

I know the PTVupgrade cd with enhancements includs the killhdinitrd 3.1.5 kernel, but I was reading where you can do the killhdinitrd process yourself on a virgin 3.1.5 kernel.


----------



## tivoupgrade

NardVa said:


> Does the free PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 cd include a virgin 3.1.5 keneral?
> 
> I know the PTVupgrade cd with enhancements includs the killhdinitrd 3.1.5 kernel, but I was reading where you can do the killhdinitrd process yourself on a virgin 3.1.5 kernel.


Only Series1 kernels on the free CD...


----------



## dsnook

Hi Folks,

Like most everyone else on this forum still owning a series 1 DirecTiVo unit , I've been reviewing all these threads and gleaning them for the necessary info to remedy my ailing TiVo unit. In spite of my efforts, I still cannot find a set of detailed instructions to upgrade the kernel.

I have deduced that I need to use 'copykern' and 'killinitrd' (or is it killhdinitrd?), but I have found little in the way of how to use them. Could some kind soul on this thread please offer this data without telling me to look at some other obscure thread? I don't have the time to pick this out one post at a time; that's why I'm requesting it from you experts here on this forum.

Here is my situation:

I own a Sony SAT-T60 series 1 unit that had the HD upgraded recently (last Jan) using InstantCake app. I replaced the original 40 GB HD with a 160 GB HD following their instructions and was working fine until a few months ago when my Tivo unit froze on me. All I did was press the Tivo button on the remote and the Tivo menu overlaid my live TV display and would not go away regardless what buttons were pressed on either the remote or the unit . I was only able to reset the unit by cycling the power.

I have over 40 hrs of recorded content that I dearly wish to recover. Will upgrading the kernel with 3.1.0+ allow me to retrieve this content afterwards or will it disappear?

When I invoke the 'copykern' command to upgrade the kernel, do I have to use 'killhdinitrd' too? Is this only necessary for units that have additional networking functions? This unit has only had the HD upgraded and no other networking features were added. Do I still have to use 'killhdinitrd' anyways? Could someone please clarify this?

Thanks for the help.

-Darren


----------



## kpfleming

In November of last year I bought two Maxtor 300G drives and InstantCake to use to upgrade my HR10-250 (which was brand new at the time). I tried multiple computers, multiple IDE cables, etc., but was never successful.

A few weeks ago, I tried again, using yet another computer I had built since then. Wonder of wonders, this time InstantCake actually produced a usable Tivo drive, but the Tivo did not see the additional space on the second drive (even though the 'mfsadd' output during the InstantCake run did show it being added).

I then started trying to manually use mfsadd to add the space myself, using the LBA48 boot CD I downloaded at the same time as InstantCake (as well as the recently updated 4.04 LBA48 boot CD). Each attempt failed, and trying to do is resulted in a series of 'drive busy' and 'drive write error' messages in the kernel message log. However, the drives are fine; they have been thoroughly tested by the Maxtor tools, and it doesn't matter which drive I make the A drive... the errors are always reported on the same sectors.

Since I still had my original drive from the HR10-250, I decided to try the Weakness upgrade process instead (I was originally trying to avoid touching that drive, even just to read from it). I downloaded their CD yesterday, plugged all three drives into my computer, booted off the CD an ran the mfsbackup/mfsrestore piped process. Less than an hour later, I had a fully functional HR10-250 with 600GB of working space (77 hours HD, 515 hours SD). There were no kernel messages when the mfsrestore process ran; everything was clean.

So, as best I can tell, the Linux kernel on the Weaknees CD is significantly better than the one on the PTVUpgrade LBA48 CD (and apparently on their other CDs as well, since my InstantCake CD had the same problem).

Just thought I'd report this in case others are interested... I'm happy now that my Tivo is upgraded and working, and I'll write off the $20 InstantCake purchase as a learning experience


----------



## jelboston

Hi- newbie question here. I am trying to upgrade my TiVo 540040 with a Seagate 300GB drive. I downloaded the newest version of PTVupgrade LBA48 Boot Disk (version 4.04) and loaded it onto my computer. It is an old AMD K6 with 256MB ram running Windows 95- I borrowed it from the trash heap at our office.

I have gone over the instructions on the PTVUpdate site and Weaknees numerous time. I have been planning on doing this for 2 months- today I took the plunge.

I took apart my TiVo and put the drives in place. I have my c: drive recognized in the hda position, the Seagate is recognized in the hdb position and the CD Rom is recognized in the hdd position. In lieu of it saying hdc it says

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 

in another place it says

spurious 8259A interrupy: IRQ7.

I have moved the jumpers around a couple times to no avail. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help in advance.

A newbie.


----------



## steff3

Hi,
Attempting to complete the upgrade using instant cake for my HR10-250 to a single new seagate 400gb hd. Everything fine until I get to .....................now we will begin baking..... then I receive: 

mount: medium not found 

/etc/rc.d.S: /cdrom/ .live/bin/ptvbake: No such file or directory 

What is happening?  It looked as though everything was found as it should have. Problem with the download of instant cake?

Thanks


----------



## deek_man

I hope this is the right place to post this.

I have upgraded several different units for myself and a couple of friends. I now have a refurbished Hughes SD-DVR40 which I want to upgrade for a friend to two 200 GB hard drives. I've checked the machine and it seems to work properly but it has the 3.xxxxx software. My underestanding is that it has to have the 6.xxxx software in order to recognize the entire 400 GB due to the limits on the older software. I can't activate with DTV and force the new software upgrade since I'm upgrading this for a friend who lives on the other side of the country. My question is this: If I choose the option in the option list that I have less than the 6.2 software version in the weaknees interactive upgrade instructions, will the upgrade process do whatever is necessary to recognize the entire 400 GB? Or will the software have to be upgraded first. If it will not recognize the entire 400 GB, must I have the DTivo upgraded to the higher version software first and can I do that without sending the machine to my friend to activate and force the upgrade, then send it back to me to upgrade with the larger drives?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## albrandwood

jelboston said:


> Hi- newbie question here. I am trying to upgrade my TiVo 540040 with a Seagate 300GB drive. I downloaded the newest version of PTVupgrade LBA48 Boot Disk (version 4.04) and loaded it onto my computer. It is an old AMD K6 with 256MB ram running Windows 95- I borrowed it from the trash heap at our office.
> 
> I have gone over the instructions on the PTVUpdate site and Weaknees numerous time. I have been planning on doing this for 2 months- today I took the plunge.
> 
> I took apart my TiVo and put the drives in place. I have my c: drive recognized in the hda position, the Seagate is recognized in the hdb position and the CD Rom is recognized in the hdd position. In lieu of it saying hdc it says
> 
> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
> 
> in another place it says
> 
> spurious 8259A interrupy: IRQ7.
> 
> I have moved the jumpers around a couple times to no avail.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> A newbie.


OK ... I'm not sure what your _ACTUAL_ problem is ... but you can ignore the "ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebuss=xx" ... since that is just the system telling you that the linux kernel did not recognize the IDE controller, and so is unable to use DMA transfer ... the net result is slightly slow upgrades ...

you have mentioned that:

(a) your C: drive is showing as hda
(b) your _new_ Tivo drive is showing as hdb
(c) your CD Drive is showing as hdd

are you saying that the CD is not recognizing your _old_ Tivo drive (as hdc)? Is it being seen by the BIOS during the initial POST ?

Once the machine has booted to the CD, try typing "mount" ... what does it report?

@


----------



## deek_man

Can I use a drive from one DTivo (Hughes SD-DVR40) to replace a drive in an identical unit? It could solve the problem I mentioned above.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## marsbarbabe

Hello everyone,

This thread seems to be on the subject I need help on. i'm haveing a lil problem HERE

to summerise..
I have a UK spec series 1 single drive TiVo version 2.5.5. I used Hinsdales guide to upgrade it to a 250gb single drive. I need to make my TiVo see all 250gb and understand I need to change the kernel to lba48.

This CD that this thread is based about.. does it cater for my needs on a UK (only ever series1) spec TiVo?

Is there a guide on what/how to use copykern or this disc to help me out?

I've read and read and found little tit bits on UK machines but no definitive answers.

Any and ALL help is greatly appreciated.

Many Many Thanks

MBB


----------



## steff3

steff3 said:


> Hi,
> Attempting to complete the upgrade using instant cake for my HR10-250 to a single new seagate 400gb hd. Everything fine until I get to .....................now we will begin baking..... then I receive:
> 
> mount: medium not found
> 
> /etc/rc.d.S: /cdrom/ .live/bin/ptvbake: No such file or directory
> 
> What is happening?  It looked as though everything was found as it should have. Problem with the download of instant cake?
> 
> Thanks


Oops, my bad, had the HD connected to the wrong IDE ribbon and forgot to disconnect the other two cd/dvd drives. Once I woke up and connected properly, all went smooth! :up:


----------



## heatzeker

Has anyone tried the Knoppix Linux disk image?


----------



## azitnay

It should work fine, but you'd have to obtain the mfstool binary yourself... Much easier to just use this CD with mfstool built in.

Drew


----------



## jbch

Does someone have a link to a 2.4.18 kernel thats been patched for lba 48 support. Need the old kernel for a 4.x software to monte to. Its preferred that it be pretty standard without other hacks, but I will try any that are provided. 

Thanks.


----------



## JerryZ

Attempting to do an upgrade. Is anyone available for some help? Either phone, email or PM?
Many thanks
Jerry


----------



## tivoupgrade

With the new site launch, we've moved some things around (and some things have broken).

Here is the new location of the free lba48 CD; feel free to refer to it in your guides/posts.

Please do not redistribute the ISO or link directly to the file, as its likely to create confusion - especially when we update the CD, or change its location.

Enjoy!


----------



## sleepeeg3

> NardVa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the free PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 cd include a virgin 3.1.5 keneral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tivoupgrade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Series1 kernels on the free CD...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How do you access these then? I am unable to use copykern, because it does not have support past drive "hdg" and when I run the command:


Code:


tpip -s -o /mnt /kernel.orig -k /cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.0/vmlinux-3.0.px /dev/hdj

"vmlinux-3.0.px" can not be found. Changing to the s1_kernels directory and running "ls" or "dir" shows no subdirectories. I think there was just the kernel.orig file listed.

Assumed this was because the drive is not mounted, but mountcd and oodles of other commands will not mount the CD. I see an "@CDROM" directory so maybe it is mounted...

What do I need to do?

*Edit: * I found the vmlinux-3.0.px package is compressed, by looking at the CD in Windows. Does copykern uncompress is onto the source TiVo disk or can Linux store the output in RAM?

Tried to use a floppy drive and I get an "error writing kernel.orig ...Success!" (surprise!)


----------



## tivoupgrade

sleepeeg3 said:


> How do you access these then? I am unable to use copykern, because it does not have support past drive "hdg" and when I run the command:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tpip -s -o /mnt /kernel.orig -k /cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.0/vmlinux-3.0.px /dev/hdj
> 
> "vmlinux-3.0.px" can not be found. Changing to the s1_kernels directory and running "ls" or "dir" shows no subdirectories. I think there was just the kernel.orig file listed.
> 
> Assumed this was because the drive is not mounted, but mountcd and oodles of other commands will not mount the CD. I see an "@CDROM" directory so maybe it is mounted...
> 
> What do I need to do?
> 
> *Edit: * I found the vmlinux-3.0.px package is compressed, by looking at the CD in Windows. Does copykern uncompress is onto the source TiVo disk or can Linux store the output in RAM?
> 
> Tried to use a floppy drive and I get an "error writing kernel.orig ...Success!" (surprise!)


What is the device label for your CD-ROM?

If its /dev/hdg, for example, then try

mount /dev/hdg /cdrom

And you should then be able to see the files...


----------



## sleepeeg3

It was hdi, but I believe I tried that. Oh well, I will probably never delve into a Linux command prompt again. 

I happened to be installing a new motherboard, without the problem of the first 8 channels being used and the cdrom/drive device ids changed to hda / hdb respectively. Ran copykern and it worked fine.  Thanks tivoupgrade man!

The rest of you - buy instantcake.


----------



## bob2112

Hello, I was wondering if you could help me out. I've been working on this for 10hrs or more and have not gotten anywhere with the msfbackup command.
I have a Tivo 2 Series 40GB HD Life Time
I use the boot disk with the mfstools 2.0 on it and come to the #
My hard drive setup is....
Prim Master: hda1 (80GB C drive Fat32)
Prim Slave : hdb1 (120GB Replacement Tivo HD Fat32)
Sec. Master: hdc1 (40GB Tivo HD)
Sec. Slave :hdd(cd-rom)

All disk show correct size. i.e. all are unlocked and master and slave pins are setup correctly on HDs and ribbins setup correctly too. i.e. Prim/Sec Master on end of ribbin etc. BIOS setup to auto detect HDs.
Also, for some reason I cannot mount hda1 or c: drive. It's FAT32x and so are the other ones which I can mount.

I start with...
mkdir /dev/hdb1 /mnt/target
mkdir /dev/hdc1 /mnt/source
# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/target
# mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/source
#mfsbackup_-f_9999_-6so_/mnt/target/tivo2.bak_/dev/hdc1

I then get an error input/output error
Underscore"_" means a space between. It's sometimes hard to tell if there is or is not so this makes it easyer for me and others.

Could you please give me the commands step by step so I can make an image of my Tivo2 so I may restore it on to a larger hard drive. I hope I'm just missing something really easy.

Thanks for your help in advance.
Sincerely,
bob2112


----------



## MungoJerrie

bob2112 said:


> mkdir /dev/hdb1 /mnt/target
> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/target
> mfsbackup_-f_9999_-6so_/mnt/target/tivo2.bak_/dev/hdc


Deleted some unnecessaries; what you were really missing is you backup (and restore for that matter) an entire device (/dev/hdc) as opposed to a partition. Have you read the Hinsdale howto (google it); lot of good info there...


----------



## fozzir

I have a Series 1 standalone. I tried to re-initalize the singe drive after I removed the second one. I even redid copykern. Any ideas? Another option I have is put in a smaller second drive (80g from 250g) but not sure what commands to use. I built this using instantcake (which I don't have anymore because all 3 of my backups are jacked up). 
Thanks,
Scott

PS, the original second drive went into another Tivo. (I have 3)


----------



## mj1856

Hi. Sorry if this has already been answered, but I can't find it.

I have a HR10-250 that I upgraded using the lba48 cd and mfsadd with the +x and +r 4 options. The upgrade was successfull and reported 655 hours now available.

However, when I put them back in the tivo, the system info screen only shows 477 SD hours. This is a new 300gb drive added to the existing 250gb.

What happened to the rest of the space? I saw some stuff about kernel swapping, but I thought that was on series 1's only? Shouldn't the 10-250 see the whole 655 hours?

I put them back in the pc and checked with mfsinfo, and it still shows 655.

What am I missing??

Thanks!


----------



## spike2k5

mj1856 said:


> Hi. Sorry if this has already been answered, but I can't find it.
> 
> I have a HR10-250 that I upgraded using the lba48 cd and mfsadd with the +x and +r 4 options. The upgrade was successfull and reported 655 hours now available.
> 
> However, when I put them back in the tivo, the system info screen only shows 477 SD hours. This is a new 300gb drive added to the existing 250gb.
> 
> What happened to the rest of the space? I saw some stuff about kernel swapping, but I thought that was on series 1's only? Shouldn't the 10-250 see the whole 655 hours?
> 
> I put them back in the pc and checked with mfsinfo, and it still shows 655.
> 
> What am I missing??
> 
> Thanks!


Hours reported using mfstools is an estimate for Standalone TiVo. Actual hours for dtv tivo you reported sounds right.


----------



## davidk

If I am using copykern to replace the my non-LBA48 kernel (that came with my 3.5b software last night) with the 3.10+ kernel on this CD, do I need to expand my swap again by using the -s option?

Thanks,
David


----------



## ISWIZ

I made an ISO from the V4.04 as reccomended. Never found copykern, instead it redid my drive, wiping out Tivo 3.5, now back t 3.1 again and lost what programs I had. At the # prompt I tyed in copykern but it would not take the command. 

1. Where did I screw it up?
2. I am going to let it load 3.5 again but know I will have the same issue.. any help out there?


----------



## rob.williams

I'm having a problem with the LBA48 kernel replacement. Maybe someone can help.

1) This morning, I watched a program, and when I deleted it, the GXCEB0T rebooted. When it completed rebooting, I checked the software revision, and I had 3.5b installed.
2) When I went to the "Now Playing" list, the TiVo rebooted again, so I went online and found that the new software update probably replaced my kernel with a non-LBA48 version.
3) I downloaded the V4.04 ISO and burnt a CD. I used "copykern" to replace my kernel with 3.1
4) I installed the drives back into the TiVo, and after rebooting, I could see my recordings (I played a recent one), but I could not download satellite data (my account was listed as CLOSED in the information screen). I re-ran guided setup, and was able to get info from the satellite, and my account was back in good standing. I could watch live TV, but when I went to the "Now Playing" screen, the TiVo rebooted again. The software was still listed as 3.5b
5) I tried to reinstall the LBA48 kernel. I noticed that the CDROM did not mount, so the new kernel was not being found. I had not updated the kernel as I thought.
6) I mounted the CD drive, and installed the new kernel properly.
7) I reinstalled the drive in the TiVo, and now I'm stuck at the "Welcome. Powering up..." screen.

I double checked the drive jumpers, and they are correct. I have a 40GB main drive, and an 160GB second drive installed. I used the InstantCake CD two months ago to build this system.

Am I hosed?

**Update - as I was typing this, the TiVo booted. I still have 3.5b listed, and when I go into the Now Playing list, the TiVo reboots still. Any suggestions?


----------



## michaelrj9

I posted this in the undergroung playground but was giving a like to here so I reposted it here. Sorry

I have a series 1 Directv tivo model GXCEBOTD that I upgraded the hard drive to a single 400gb drive using the PTVupgrade TiVo Upgrade CD a bout 6 months ago or so and everything was working great.

I updated the software that Directv came out with for for the Day light savings time update.
The software before the DST update was 3.5.01-1-031
After the update it is now 3.5B.01-1-031 THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THE "B"
Now almost all my programs are gone. when I select it they say: Error play a recording. The recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive.

What would be the best way to try to save the programs and get it back working again If any.

Thanks for all your help everyone.

Michael


----------



## davidk

Michaelrj9, my DSR6000 had the same error after the 3.5b update. From what I understand, until you replace the non-LBA48 kernel, the longer you use your tivo after the upgrade, the more programs you will lose. Once I replaced my kernel with the LBA48 kernel from the v4.04 cd (I used the 3.10+ kernel), all but two of my programs were viewable again.


----------



## michaelrj9

davidk said:


> Michaelrj9, my DSR6000 had the same error after the 3.5b update. From what I understand, until you replace the non-LBA48 kernel, the longer you use your tivo after the upgrade, the more programs you will lose. Once I replaced my kernel with the LBA48 kernel from the v4.04 cd (I used the 3.10+ kernel), all but two of my programs were viewable again.


Thanks

So just use the copykern then it should work?

Edit:

I Just tried copykern with the same results.


----------



## davidk

michaelrj9 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So just use the copykern then it should work?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I Just tried copykern with the same results.


A couple of questions:

How long did you continue to leave the tivo plugged in after the upgrade? That could have a direct effect on how many programs can be saved.

When you used copykern, are you sure that copykern actually copied over 3.10+? Some users have reported that the cdrom was not mounted and therefore copykern could not find the new kernel.


----------



## spiffy

It's not just copykern, is it? According to PTVupgrade's first post, _*"Also note that you will need to use killinitrd to zap the new initrd."*_ Is that a necessary step as well?


----------



## michaelrj9

spiffy said:


> It's not just copykern, is it? According to PTVupgrade's first post, _*"Also note that you will need to use killinitrd to zap the new initrd."*_ Is that a necessary step as well?


I seen that too but if you go to the website that has killinitrd it says for series 2 tivo's and I have a series 1.


----------



## davidk

michaelrj9 said:


> I seen that too but if you go to the website that has killinitrd it says for series 2 tivo's and I have a series 1.


Yes, I believe you need to use killinitrd. In addition to using the 3.10+ kernel, I also had to reinstall my cachecard drivers so I zapped the new initrd while running nic_config from the Silicondust driver boot cd.

From the top of this page http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=297372:


> update: 5/12/2006 - 7:31CDT
> 
> New Release of the LBA48 CD (ver 4.04) includes a revised copykern and a recompiled kernel (labeled 3.10+) in the s1_kernels directory. We have done preliminary testing with this kernel in conjunction with version 3.5 of the Series1 DirecTV TiVo release  and early tests are encouraging. If you have built LBA48 drives which are spuriously rebooting, or contain content that is not accessible through the "Now Playing" list, we encourage you to use copykern to transplant this newly updated kernel. Also note that you will need to use killinitrd to zap the new initrd (or use nic_config in the silicondust network driver release to achieve the same result).


----------



## spiffy

michaelrj9 said:


> I seen that too but if you go to the website that has killinitrd it says for series 2 tivo's and I have a series 1.


Um, which web site are you referring to?


----------



## rpongett

The new 3.5b hit my system today. I already zapped init and gave myself telnet, tivoweb, etc. All of my drives were originally formatted with the InstantCake and LB48 before the upgrade.

But now I have no LB48 kernel and my system is haywire.

Is there anyway to use the copykern utility to install the LB48 via my telnet connection? I don't want to go through the monster pain in the a*s of pulling all drives, computer drives, etc.

Isn't this just a kernel patch/replacement that could theoretically be done via telnet?

Thanks to anyone who knows.


----------



## michaelrj9

davidk said:


> Yes, I believe you need to use killinitrd. In addition to using the 3.10+ kernel, I also had to reinstall my cachecard drivers so I zapped the new initrd while running nic_config from the Silicondust driver boot cd.
> 
> From the top of this page http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=297372:


Thanks for all your help. I got them all back except 3 of them using Killinitrd then copykern.

What confused me is when I googled "killinitrd" because I nevered heard of it being a newbie. I went to the sourceforge website which had it but it said:
x86 binaries of killinitrd for Series2 kernels. This will patch the four locations that would normally call panic("No bootable RAMdisk"), instead having them return normally. This will also nuke the gzip magic on the initrd image, effectively disabling initrd on S2 units. Two binaries are provided, one that has been tested against v3.1.0 and v3.2 kernels, and another for v4.0 kernels. In order to take advantage of this, you will need to have your PROM patched. If you use these w/o a patched PROM, your unit will not boot. Provided because the current method in the 'scene' for bypassing initrd is utterly pathetic.

Then I was googling more and found SteveJenkins iso which had Killinitrd on the cd so I used that then used the copykern command.
Thanks again everyone.

Michael


----------



## tivoupgrade

rpongett said:


> The new 3.5b hit my system today. I already zapped init and gave myself telnet, tivoweb, etc. All of my drives were originally formatted with the InstantCake and LB48 before the upgrade.
> 
> But now I have no LB48 kernel and my system is haywire.
> 
> Is there anyway to use the copykern utility to install the LB48 via my telnet connection? I don't want to go through the monster pain in the a*s of pulling all drives, computer drives, etc.
> 
> Isn't this just a kernel patch/replacement that could theoretically be done via telnet?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who knows.


Please see this thread for more information.

Currently, none of our units have received the update to 3.5b, so we've been unable to update InstantCake. If anyone has a good tivo.bak file of the Philips DSR6000, Sony SAT-T60 or Hughes GXCEBOT, and would be willing to upload, please PM me and we'll happily barter a kit or compensate you for the effort. Folks who have purchased InstantCake within the past 3 months will get a free update when it becomes available.

Thx


----------



## rpongett

tivoupgrade said:


> Please see this thread for more information.
> 
> Currently, none of our units have received the update to 3.5b, so we've been unable to update InstantCake. If anyone has a good tivo.bak file of the Philips DSR6000, Sony SAT-T60 or Hughes GXCEBOT, and would be willing to upload, please PM me and we'll happily barter a kit or compensate you for the effort. Folks who have purchased InstantCake within the past 3 months will get a free update when it becomes available.
> 
> Thx


Is there anyway to copy the kernel via telnet?

I've already killed initrd, installed my versions of Tivowebplus, etc. and teh drives were LB48 before the 3.5b upgrade.

On the thread you linked, Lew said "Did you previously use he LBA48 hack? You could have done the upgrade without pulling your drive." But he didn't explain this.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rpongett

Frustrated, I finally ripped Tivo Drive A out and put in my computer (again) to run copykernal to copy the 3.10+ Kernal to the drive. Remember, I had already made these LBA48 with PTV and Instantcake before the 3.5b update from Tivo today.

It claimed to update the Kernel.

I then had to go find lba48chk.ppc to run on Tivo. I got this in return:

lba48chk.ppc: drive /dev/hda is 268435455 blocks
NORMAL: partition 1 ends at 63
NORMAL: partition 2 ends at 75149375
NORMAL: partition 3 ends at 75153471
NORMAL: partition 4 ends at 75415615
NORMAL: partition 5 ends at 75419711
NORMAL: partition 6 ends at 75423807
NORMAL: partition 7 ends at 75685951
NORMAL: partition 8 ends at 76300351
NORMAL: partition 9 ends at 76562495
NORMAL: partition 10 ends at 77611071
NORMAL: partition 11 ends at 75145279
NORMAL: partition 12 ends at 78659647
NORMAL: partition 13 ends at 42996799
NORMAL: partition 14 ends at 78660671
LBA48: partition 15 ends at 488391743
BAD: partition 15 ends at 488391743, drive ends at 268435455
lba48chk.ppc: returning 3

So it looks like it installed LBA48. 

What's the "Bad" partition?


----------



## rpongett

I found out from another board that the "Bad" partition meant the copykernel didn't take.

Figuring I was facing wiping my drive, I struck out on my own and used tpip to throw in the so-called "Frankenkernal" for 3.10+, which I think might be the same kernel the "copykernel" app from PTV throws on there. Having zero idea what I'm doing, but just looking for anything. And then rebooted.

The "Bad" partition is now gone. 

This is my lba48chk.ppc output:

/var/hack %lba48chk.ppc
lba48chk.ppc: drive /dev/hda is 488397168 blocks
NORMAL: partition 1 ends at 63
NORMAL: partition 2 ends at 75149375
NORMAL: partition 3 ends at 75153471
NORMAL: partition 4 ends at 75415615
NORMAL: partition 5 ends at 75419711
NORMAL: partition 6 ends at 75423807
NORMAL: partition 7 ends at 75685951
NORMAL: partition 8 ends at 76300351
NORMAL: partition 9 ends at 76562495
NORMAL: partition 10 ends at 77611071
NORMAL: partition 11 ends at 75145279
NORMAL: partition 12 ends at 78659647
NORMAL: partition 13 ends at 42996799
NORMAL: partition 14 ends at 78660671
LBA48: partition 15 ends at 488391743
lba48chk.ppc: returning 2

Is that acceptable? Am I successfully running an lba48 kernel?


----------



## rpongett

This looks to have taken. My Tivowebplus now works perfectly and the shows that were showing up as encrypted in ciphercheck aren't anymore.

For anyone else in my predicament, here's what to do.

And this is ONLY if you've already run killinitrd after the 3.5b update and LBA48 partitioning on your drives in the past. And don't want to go through the huge hassle of pulling your Tivo hard drive out, cracking open your computer and going through the CD-rom primary/secondary master/slave dance. Again.

(1) Download a program called tpip. This will let you replace the new screwed up 3.5b Kernel (really screwed up if you are running lba48 partitioned drives). It is here:

http://www.courtesan.com/tivo/tpip.html

(2) Unpack it, and rename the file called "tpip.tivo" to tpip. Throw that in a directory like /var/hack

(3) Go get the so-called "Frankenkernel", which is a kernel for 3.10+ systems that happens to work, here:

http://************.com/forum/showpo...8&postcount=94

(4) Unpack the frankenkernel file (either on the Tivo or your PC) and put the following file in a folder on your Tivo like /var/hack:

vmlinux-3.1.px

(5) Then use tpip to replace your kernel. Something along the lines of:

tpip -k vmlinux-3.1.px /dev/hda


----------



## tlehotsky

I followed the instructions early on in this thread for using copykern however, when I get to the point where you choose the dev to copy the kernal to it doesn't list hda (where my Tivo drive is) as a destination.

The drive is initially detected by Linux, I can see it with dmesg | grep hd

With mfsinfo (if I remember correctly - I'm at work now - did this last night) it lists 6 partitions on hda.


----------



## spiffy

I'm a little confused... Am I supposed to wait until my HD starts to behave strangely before I apply the copykern patch? I went ahead and did a copykern a couple of nights ago (did not do the killinitrd, since it was not on the free LBA48 CD, and the way I understood from finally reading the readme file, that killinitrd was for Series 2 only.) Follow the instructions as best as I could, and in the end the screen showed that I was successful in performing the copykern. I put the HD back into my SAT-T60, and thought everything was done. But today recordings are not accessible again. Anyone in the same situation?


----------



## tivoupgrade

spiffy said:


> I'm a little confused... Am I supposed to wait until my HD starts to behave strangely before I apply the copykern patch? I went ahead and did a copykern a couple of nights ago (did not do the killinitrd, since it was not on the free LBA48 CD, and the way I understood from finally reading the readme file, that killinitrd was for Series 2 only.) Follow the instructions as best as I could, and in the end the screen showed that I was successful in performing the copykern. I put the HD back into my SAT-T60, and thought everything was done. But today recordings are not accessible again. Anyone in the same situation?


If your unit has downloaded 3.5b; transplanting the kernel on the LBA48 CD using CopyKern is the right thing to do, as well as using killinitrd (which is on the silicondust TurboNet/CacheCard driver CD). This still may not work for you, but if there is a chance of still being able to access all the shows, and information, that is the best one you'll have.


----------



## spiffy

tivoupgrade said:


> If your unit has downloaded 3.5b; transplanting the kernel on the LBA48 CD using CopyKern is the right thing to do, as well as using killinitrd (which is on the silicondust TurboNet/CacheCard driver CD). This still may not work for you, but if there is a chance of still being able to access all the shows, and information, that is the best one you'll have.


OK, so I *should* perform killinitrd even though my DTivo is Series 1 (SAT-T60)?

If I don't have access to Silicondust TurboNet/CacheCard driver CD, your $5 LBA48 CD does have killinitrd function as well, is that correct?

Have you come across others saying copykern/killinitrd did NOT fix the 3.5b issue? I haven't deleted any recordings this time; and the background has not become transparent yet. I am about to rush home to pull the HD out and attempt to copykern again and see if that'll fix anything...


----------



## tivoupgrade

spiffy said:


> OK, so I *should* perform killinitrd even though my DTivo is Series 1 (SAT-T60)?


You should perform killinitrd *because* you have a Series1 DirecTiVo.



> If I don't have access to Silicondust TurboNet/CacheCard driver CD, your $5 LBA48 CD does have killinitrd function as well, is that correct?


They are on our universal boot CD, but you can download the silicondust CD from their web site (www.silicondust.com).



> Have you come across others saying copykern/killinitrd did NOT fix the 3.5b issue? I haven't deleted any recordings this time; and the background has not become transparent yet. I am about to rush home to pull the HD out and attempt to copykern again and see if that'll fix anything...


Hasn't worked for me yet, but that doesn't mean it hasn't worked for others.


----------



## InspectorGadget

I just Instant-Caked my SAT-T60 this weekend (was LBA48, got destroyed by 3.5b, couldn't restore old 2.5 drive). I was just enabling TiVoWebPlus Sunday night and this morning when I restarted it had downloaded 3.5b and blew away my IC kernel and hacks.

My question is: I still have NO IDEA what-all was in the Instant Cake installation. Will I have all the same features, utilities, and hacks if I just:

1. copykern from PTVu LBA48 disk?
2. nic_install from TurboNet disk (w/killinitrd)?

Is there anything I'll be missing?

Will my TiVo do dastardly things if I keep it running today and do the LBA48 copykern tonight?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Inquiries on the topic of dealing with the transition to 3.5b should really posted outside this thread; preferably here:

Series1 DirecTiVo Software Update (3.5.0) Migration Thread

to keep the relevant information together.


----------



## InspectorGadget

Well, if you really look at my questions they aren't about 3.5 or 3.5b or the transition. That was just the preamble. The actual questions are about what's in Instant Cake versus what's on the PTVupgrade CD, which is precisely what this thread is all about.

Even forget the last question about running without LBA48. I shut it down already.

But I'll go move the post over there.


----------



## PhatheadWRX

I already purchased instantcake-tcd240-7.1b for my 240040.

I just purchased a second 24004A box. Will the same instantcake work with the 4A?


----------



## azitnay

Yes, all 240's are compatible.

Drew


----------



## chlorox

I bought the LBA48 Cd because I thought that the killhdinitrd tool was necessary to add additional software (bash/ftp/etc). I am having a REALLY hard time digging up anything useful in these forums. (aside from people needing to use an HD bigger than 137Gigs)

I have a standalone series 2 60 hour model. I instacaked a 100 Gig HD yesterday and now I have no idea what to do. I've tried running copykern, but it only appears to support series 1 units. Is this true? I manually ran tpip -k vmlinuz.px /dev/hdc and it said that it applied it. Wasn't this LBA bootdisk supposed to be filled with goodies? 

I wasn't expecting it to contain tivoweb and all that junk, but the documentation was next to nothing of how to do anything. I've read every readme on the disk. I'd like to kill the initial ramdisk so I can get on to other fun things before I put this drive into his new home.

Thanks,


----------



## azitnay

I'm assuming you're talking about the "DVRupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 With Enhancements" (a $5 download)... For hacking purposes, the main advantage this $5 CD gives you over the one that can be downloaded freely is the inclusion of several killhdinitrd'able (and I believe, in fact, already killhdinitrd'ed) kernels that you can use to replace the kernel your TiVo uses.

You're correct that this site isn't the best resource for general hacking... But there are plenty of resources "elsewhere".

Drew


----------



## Fezmid

I have a DSR6000 (Series 1 DirecTiVo)

My ssytem has two drives -- one 30G (stock) and one 120G (that I added years ago). 

I want to combine these two onto a single 250G drive. It looks like I can do that - however I've read a few warnings about swap space. Is that still an issue? If so, how should I address it? I'm not finding any specifics (but maybe I'm not looking in the right place).

I'm going to attempt it now with the Hinsdale docs and then just run a "swapkern" at the end and see what happens... If anyone has any other suggestions (ie: that won't work), let me know so I can save myself some time. I want to save recordings. 

EDIT: I see in the mfsrestore that there's a -s flag for swap... I'm wondering if it's safe to just increase that number or if that'll break things... 

EDIT2: After doing some reading, I decided to skip the -x flag. My understanding is that it'll give me 160G on the new drive (leaving 90G unused), but I'm fine with that -- the only reason I'm doing this is because one of the drives is starting to act a little flaky. Hopefully it works the way I think it will


----------



## Fezmid

Ok, I just got an error during my copy and I can't find many references on it. The error is:

Restore Failed: Internal error 3.es

 

I suppose I should run tests to see if the drives are really failing or not, since that could be it (since that's the reason I'm doing this migration to begin with). I might have to just start over from scratch and lose my recordings


----------



## Fezmid

Well, one last call for help. 

I still get the "Restore Failed: Internal error 3.es" every time I try the mfsbackup/mfsrestore line. It always fails at the same percentage as well (I think it's 32.3% or something like that). I have two drives -- 40G and 120G, so it seems like it's puking between the two drives. Could be a bad disk -- I suppose I'll run some diagnostics to try finding out. I was hoping someone may have a suggestion though...

If I can't figure it out, I guess I just lose the recordings and make a new disk from the 250G one, watch all of the shows on the old disk while recording new stuff to a different TiVo. A hassle, but hey.

Hope someone can help, thanks!


----------



## rbtravis

Try Spinrite if you have to recover the disk. A new disk may be cheaper.


----------



## grharman

Hi,

Please pardon the pedantic inquiry, but if I understand you properly, is this what I should do?

I just got done upgrading to a single 250GB Drive in my Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo, but obviously I saw the 137 GB Limit immediately afterward. If I simply remove the drive, back it up and then restore it again using your program instead the offending kernel will be automatically updated in the process? Do I also have to reformat the new drive to regain the available space?

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## HomeUser

grharman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please pardon the pedantic inquiry, but if I understand you properly, is this what I should do?
> 
> I just got done upgrading to a single 250GB Drive in my Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo, but obviously I saw the 137 GB Limit immediately afterward. If I simply remove the drive, back it up and then restore it again using your program instead the offending kernel will be automatically updated in the process? Do I also have to reformat the new drive to regain the available space?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts!


If it is working you are fine. All the Series2 Stand Alone TiVo's have had the the LBA48 kernel for a couple of years now. The Series2 DT has had the LBA48 kernel from it's release.


----------



## grharman

HomeUser said:


> If it is working you are fine. All the Series2 Stand Alone TiVo's have had the the LBA48 kernel for a couple of years now. The Series2 DT has had the LBA48 kernel from it's release.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes, everything is working just fine, but when I go to System Information it lists Recording Capacity as "Variable, up to 140 Hours". Doesn't this indicate that I am up against the 137GB limit?


----------



## HomeUser

grharman said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes, everything is working just fine, but when I go to System Information it lists Recording Capacity as "Variable, up to 140 Hours". Doesn't this indicate that I am up against the 137GB limit?


 Ah, yes now I understand, You used the old non LBA48 MFSTools boot CD that is limited to working with up to 137G of the drive. I think the new MFSLive CD will let you re-expand the drive.


----------



## TuesdaysChild

I posted this question in another thread but think it might be better suited here.

I'm trying to upgrade a 649080. I purchased a 400gb drive and instantcake. When I went to do the upgrade, I found out my computer only has one IDE cable. The version of instantcake I have does not allow you to enter into advanced mode to change the destination drives. Lou suggested that I run the PTVbake-special script (found on the free LBA48 CD) after booting and specify the drive letters. Can someone tell me what I need to do to specify the drive letters?

Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade

TuesdaysChild said:


> I posted this question in another thread but think it might be better suited here.
> 
> I'm trying to upgrade a 649080. I purchased a 400gb drive and instantcake. When I went to do the upgrade, I found out my computer only has one IDE cable. The version of instantcake I have does not allow you to enter into advanced mode to change the destination drives. Lou suggested that I run the PTVbake-special script (found on the free LBA48 CD) after booting and specify the drive letters. Can someone tell me what I need to do to specify the drive letters?
> 
> Thanks!


I gave you bad advice here; I forgot that the PTVbake-special script does not allow you to specify drive letters - you'd still have to edit the script. Its on the list to update the LBA48 CD with a newer version of the PTVbake-special script that will allow you to do so. My list is very long these days, however; sorry.


----------



## gary80920

Hi,

I currently have a Series1 running v3.0-01-1-000 with a 120gB drive. I am getting ready to add a 160gB drive to it. And, I have a couple of questions:

If I use one of the traditional non-LBA48 boot CDs, I can just proceed along and the 160gB will only be expanded to the 137gB limit. Correct? I already have the swap file set at 127mB.
If I want to use all of the 160gB, I need to do the following:
boot using a LBA48 compliant CD/kernel
use mfsadd to add/marry the 160gB drive to my existing 120gB drive
use the copykern utility to update the Tivo kernel to be LBA48 compliant


Thanks!


----------



## rbtravis

Gary I think you are in the wrong thread. I think you belong here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=63606
they will likely have your answer


----------



## Tekrone

Hi,

I have a question on using the LBA48 kernal and getting a series 1 software update...

My upgraded drive failed, so I set about upgrading again.

I have a truncated backup of the original 30 hour image that is several years old. 
I used the LBA48 CD ver 4.04 to do a MFSTools restore onto a new 320 gb drive.
Then I copykern'd the series 1 LBA48 kernal (had to mount the cdrom drive though).

All seems successful, but it turns out that the backup image had the series 1 2.5 software. The system booted fine and connected to do an update. Afterwards it said "pending restart", so I rebooted to apply the update to software version 3.0.

I then pulled the drive and did the copykern again.

Question is, did I do the right thing? Is this going to continue working?


----------



## gary80920

I have been running a Tivo Series 1 using a 180gB drive using the modified kernel for about a month with a 300mB swap file.

The commands used to do this were:

mfsrestore -s 300 -r 4 -zxpi tivo_backup /dev/hdc
 The backup was made from an earlier upgrade that was working well.

copykernel -s (cd was burned on 9/21/2007)

Today I wanted to add a 120gB drive to the unit, and I used the command

mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd

When the tivo got the grey screen, "almost there", it became hung in a reboot loop.

What am I missing?

Thanks!


----------



## rbtravis

Did you remember to configure the jumpers on the Drive to Master and Slave? Cable Select only works with a special cable that i have not seen in over a decade. (it disconnects one line between the master and slave.)


----------



## tivoupgrade

Tekrone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question on using the LBA48 kernal and getting a series 1 software update...
> 
> My upgraded drive failed, so I set about upgrading again.
> 
> I have a truncated backup of the original 30 hour image that is several years old.
> I used the LBA48 CD ver 4.04 to do a MFSTools restore onto a new 320 gb drive.
> Then I copykern'd the series 1 LBA48 kernal (had to mount the cdrom drive though).
> 
> All seems successful, but it turns out that the backup image had the series 1 2.5 software. The system booted fine and connected to do an update. Afterwards it said "pending restart", so I rebooted to apply the update to software version 3.0.
> 
> I then pulled the drive and did the copykern again.
> 
> Question is, did I do the right thing? Is this going to continue working?


Things should work fine; when the 3.0 version of the software download and installed itself, the results of your initial use of CopyKern were overwritten. By running it again, you re-installed the LBA48 kernel on the active root and also re-initialzed your swap. Should be fine now...


----------



## tivoupgrade

gary80920 said:


> I have been running a Tivo Series 1 using a 180gB drive using the modified kernel for about a month with a 300mB swap file.
> 
> The commands used to do this were:
> 
> mfsrestore -s 300 -r 4 -zxpi tivo_backup /dev/hdc
> The backup was made from an earlier upgrade that was working well.
> 
> copykernel -s (cd was burned on 9/21/2007)
> 
> Today I wanted to add a 120gB drive to the unit, and I used the command
> 
> mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
> 
> When the tivo got the grey screen, "almost there", it became hung in a reboot loop.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure about that "copykernel" command you just listed, but the use of the command should just be:



Code:


CopyKern

Not sure that it matters in this situation, though. What sort of results did you see when you ran mfsadd? Success? Failure?

As rbtravis suggested... did you ensure that you explicitly set the jumpers on your drives to master and slave? Cable select will work, however you have to get it right and if you attempted to use it on the two drives plugged into your PC with the boot CD, you might have erased your drives. Or you might have connected them wrong in your TiVo.

Best practice: ALWAYS set your jumpers explicitly - it will help you to avoid some problems...


----------



## gary80920

Interesting. I have never had to jumper the drives before. I have always had them in cable select. FYI, I'm not using the standard Tivo cable but a traditional ATA 100/133 cable.

This Tivo used to have 2 120gB drives 'til the master drive died back in September.


----------



## gary80920

In all the earlier tries 
- mfsadd was successful 
- drives were always put in correctly as I have marked the drives as Master and Slave 
to prevent any mishaps 

The only thing that I changed this time was jumpering the drives. 

So I'm good to go. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Tekrone

tivoupgrade said:


> Things should work fine; when the 3.0 version of the software download and installed itself, the results of your initial use of CopyKern were overwritten. By running it again, you re-installed the LBA48 kernel on the active root and also re-initialzed your swap. Should be fine now...


 :down:

Hmmm.... I think there is a problem. 

After the upgrade, my series 1 said I had 403 hours Basic quality and 110 hours Best quality recording. So I decided to do a little test.
I set it up to do all recording at Best quality, including some blocks of long overnight manual recording on a single channel.

My very rough ballpark estimate was that the 137 gig limit would translate to about the mid 40 hour mark in recording. So I figured that if I could record and play back over 50 hours or so, then the LBA48 was indeed working.

It failed. I was in the process of recording a long block totaling 23:30. At about the 21 hour point, I started fast forward skipping through it. (even stopped to watch a couple of episodes of "How It's Made" - an oddly mesmerizing show).

At any rate, it had about 1.5 hours left to record, so I left it. Came back later, and it shows the show time as 23:18 instead of the programmed 23:30. And trying to play it now fails - goes straight to "are you done with this program?" and then "Error playing a recording" message. The next 1 hour show recorded after that worked, so it looks like that 23+ hour block was effectively deleted.

So it looks like it stopped right around the 43.8 hour point - which sounds about right to match up with LBA28/137 gig. Drat.

So now here is what I plan on trying:

1. Install my 2.5 software backup on the new drive, but do NOT expand it. Leave it as LBA28 with the original 30 gig size:
*restore -s 127 -zpi /dos/backupfile.bak /dev/hdc*

2. Run it, let it update to the 3.0 software and restart.

3. Expand it to the full drive capacity:
*mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc*

4. Install LBA48 and initialize swap.

5. Test again.

Questions:

A) Is this a reasonable plan?
B) Does the MFSTools version on the 4.04 cd properly support larger swap sizes? I know you'll probably say it's not needed, but if I change the -s parameter to 160 or higher, will it properly initialize?

BTW - on my system, I do have to mount the cdrom drive in order for copykern to work. So I am pretty sure it is getting copied over properly and it does say it initializes the swap.

I sure hope this works, 'cause I have another DB35 320 gig drive to go into the other series 1 (currently has a seagate 80 gig). I'm pretty sure that backup image also has the old 2.5 software on it. I need to get the first one actually working, so I can shift all recording over to it - then watch what I have on the small one prior to upgrading. Oh, wait - that drive works so I can just do a piped backup|restore. Duh.

ACK! does anyone else sometimes feel like they are a slave to their backlog of recorded programs? Strangely, I feel both dismayed and relieved after having the drive die on my first TiVo.

Long live TiVo!


----------



## tivoupgrade

Tekrone said:


> A) Is this a reasonable plan?
> B) Does the MFSTools version on the 4.04 cd properly support larger swap sizes? I know you'll probably say it's not needed, but if I change the -s parameter to 160 or higher, will it properly initialize?


Sure, or you can do it in two steps:



Code:


mfstools restore -x -s 160 -zpi /dos/backupfile.bak /dev/hdc
CopyKern

CopyKern is designed to install the kernel and properly initialize the swap.


----------



## Tekrone

tivoupgrade said:


> Sure, or you can do it in two steps:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mfstools restore -x -s 160 -zpi /dos/backupfile.bak /dev/hdc
> CopyKern
> 
> CopyKern is designed to install the kernel and properly initialize the swap.


Doing it in two steps was what I have already done. Doing that would fully expand the backup (with the 2.5 software), then I would have to let it upgrade to 3.0, then copykern again.

I'm going to try my other plan to see it if works. Something to do this weekend.


----------



## Tekrone

Eureka! Success! :up: 

It seems to be working, though it gave me a scare.
I set up a series of 10 hour blocks of recordings to test the TiVo, and was gone when it got to the 40+ hour range (where I thought it might fail). When I got home and checked, it started up with the welcoming animation. That worried me.
And the point where the reboot occurred was just past 41 hours. Uh-Oh.

So my first assumption was that the drive had "filled" and for some reason caused it to flip out and reboot.  

Apparently, while I was gone there was a power failure. The other TiVo also had rebooted. What a relief.

Now all the 10 hour blocks up to 50 hours are viewable, so the LBA48 kernal must be working. Yippee!  

My feeling is that restoring a 2.5 software backup and using the LBA48 kernal may not be a good idea. At least it didn't seem to work for me.
Doing an unexpanded restore, letting it update to version 3.0, getting it all updated and stable, and then expanding the space and installing the kernal seems to be the right way to do it.

I'm going to let the 10 hour block recording go on for a while, to really be certain it works. Then I'll pull the drive and make a nice up-to-date truncated backup.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Tekrone said:


> My feeling is that restoring a 2.5 software backup and using the LBA48 kernal may not be a good idea. At least it didn't seem to work for me.
> Doing an unexpanded restore, letting it update to version 3.0, getting it all updated and stable, and then expanding the space and installing the kernal seems to be the right way to do it.


That is correct. When you run CopyKern, you should have choices on which kernel to install and for what OS. From my recollection, there is no modified LBA48 kernel for 2.5 (I actually don't even remember the 2.5 version for standalone units); there is only one for the 3.0 version (and then a couple of versions for the DirecTiVo models).

Lou


----------



## sskraly

I've read through this thread and a bunch of others and can't find a detailed description of the copykern syntax. I understand that it's on the CD, but can someone detail it here for the record? For example, I've seen mention of copykern -s. What does that option do? Also, people have mentioned that if you run copykern, it will prompt you to choose a kernel--what are the options and which one should be chosen? 

Finally, it is correct that mountcd should always be done before running copykern?

Thanks...


----------



## tivoupgrade

sskraly said:


> I've read through this thread and a bunch of others and can't find a detailed description of the copykern syntax. I understand that it's on the CD, but can someone detail it here for the record? For example, I've seen mention of copykern -s. What does that option do? Also, people have mentioned that if you run copykern, it will prompt you to choose a kernel--what are the options and which one should be chosen?
> 
> Finally, it is correct that mountcd should always be done before running copykern?
> 
> Thanks...


Just type:

CopyKern

it is all menu driven.

Depending upon your PC's configuration, you may need to manually mount the CD; the boot CD does try to do it automatically, but it doesn't work on all PCs.

Lou


----------



## sskraly

After a quick look at the help on the LBA48 CD, it looks like, if you are using a large (approx. >250GB) drive on an S1, you should expand the swap space, and you need

copykern -s

to "initialize the swap space" rather than just copykern without any parameters. Is that correct?

Also, is it still true that the swap should be at least 1/2000 of the HDD size (i.e. 320GB drive -> 160MB swap)? 

So, in summary, an S1 upgrade to use a >137GB drive would be:

1) mfsbackup/mfsadd/mfsrestore as needed depending on your config
2) mountcd (not sure when this is needed, but any harm in just doing it?)
3) copykern -s

Is this correct?

Thanks...


----------



## tivoupgrade

sskraly said:


> After a quick look at the help on the LBA48 CD, it looks like, if you are using a large (approx. >250GB) drive on an S1, you should expand the swap space, and you need
> 
> copykern -s
> 
> to "initialize the swap space" rather than just copykern without any parameters. Is that correct?
> 
> Also, is it still true that the swap should be at least 1/2000 of the HDD size (i.e. 320GB drive -> 160MB swap)?
> 
> So, in summary, an S1 upgrade to use a >137GB drive would be:
> 
> 1) mfsbackup/mfsadd/mfsrestore as needed depending on your config
> 2) mountcd (not sure when this is needed, but any harm in just doing it?)
> 3) copykern -s
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks...


Nope...

CopyKern is just run like this:



Code:


CopyKern

No parameters. You can trust me on that; I wrote the script.

If you choose to create your new drive with increased swap size (that is a function of how you use mfstools and the -s option), then CopyKern will initialize whatever size swap partition is available, regardless of size. We've found no benefits to increased swap size; won't argue about it any more though, I've posted on it many times before. Its personal choice though and it certainly doesn't hurt to have a larger swap.


----------



## rvnap

PTV LBA48 BootCD Ver4.04:
Tried to make backup image of HR 10-250 (orig. drv,with only 2hrs of recording on drv). I have used correct configuration,jumpers. Used commands suggested by Hinsdale Guide. Drives are recognized at full capacity.
The backup gets to " scanning source drive, wait a moment", 
it will scan the drive for 4-5 hours , then stops responding.
I have made several good backups & restores of SD-40s,but can't make backup of this drive.
Please help if you can.
Thanks,
rvnap


----------



## Kildurin

If you see the 0x053xxxxx message when doing copykern, you are seeing a problem with the mounted CD. Basically, it did not mount the CD automagically as it tries to do. It does this to me even though my system has 1 CD drive as hdc. Anyway, easy enough to fix. See previous explanations on finding and mounting the CD but for me this works:

mount /dev/hdc /cdrom

Also, I have found that hacking the script to add hda as an option does not seem to be an issue. Thanks for including vi on the CD. 

Hope this helps a few people. 

I have one question. I am having a great deal of trouble doing the upgrade. I got 2 500GB hard drives from Fry's very cheap and am trying to install them in Series 1 Phillips HD212. It never boots with the 500GB drives. I wonder if this is due to a byte swapping issue? I do see a grey flicker screen before returning to the "starting" screen. Do I need byte swapping, DMA settings or other? When I complete the upgrade I get 515 hours or 1100 hours depending on using 1 or 2 drives. I am falling back to getting one drive working before moving ahead. 

Where are these other threads if this is not the right one for the question?


----------



## Kildurin

I did some research on byte swapping and noticed a alternate boot on the CD with lines like hdb=bswap etc? Is this applicable to a Series 1 standalone? If so, what about the cdrom sitting on /dev/hdc? Will this bswap the data on it? Sorry, I want this to work but the 500G's are just not booting up fully in the Tivo.


----------



## scoombs

I have a Sony SVR-2000 with the TivoNET (pre-cursor to the TurboNET card) installed. It is running on a pair of 320GB drives without LBA48 support, each limited to 137GB. I believe that I can copykern a replacement kernel to add LBA48 and expand the space, but I see no reference to any modified kernels with TivoNET support and therefore expect I would lose network mods as a result of the kernel replacement. So would it be correct to assume my only three options would be to :

1.) Live with the current 137+137 non-LBA48 kernel

2.) Upgrade the kernel and lose networked capabilities

3.) Replace the TivoNET with a TurboNET or Cachecard, and then replace the kernel?


----------



## tivoupgrade

scoombs said:


> I have a Sony SVR-2000 with the TivoNET (pre-cursor to the TurboNET card) installed. It is running on a pair of 320GB drives without LBA48 support, each limited to 137GB. I believe that I can copykern a replacement kernel to add LBA48 and expand the space, but I see no reference to any modified kernels with TivoNET support and therefore expect I would lose network mods as a result of the kernel replacement. So would it be correct to assume my only three options would be to :
> 
> 1.) Live with the current 137+137 non-LBA48 kernel
> 
> 2.) Upgrade the kernel and lose networked capabilities
> 
> 3.) Replace the TivoNET with a TurboNET or Cachecard, and then replace the kernel?


Replacing the kernel with one that supports LBA48 won't expand your space for you. Expanding the space is a separate process and that can be done with or without an LBA48 kernel in place on the TiVo, its just that if you do it without an LBA48 kernel installed on the TiVo, you are going to have problems.

Secondly, the kernel, and TiVoNet support are mutually exclusive, to get TiVoNet working you'd need to install the drivers. I have no idea on where to find them, these days, but I'm sure they are out there.

So, the questions you are asking are really not related to one another. I believe there may be a way to expand your drives, possibly using mfslive (mfslive.org). If you can, then you are essentially done, just run copykern after you've done so and get your LBA48 kernel installed.

With that said, you might consider just getting a new hard drive, starting over from scratch and possibly going to a TurboNet card; things are considerably less expensive than they used to be and by doing things fresh on new hardware, you won't be putting your old stuff in jeopardy, while experimenting.

It is a shame that you've got almost 400GB of unusable space by using 2 x 320GB drives in your system...


----------



## scoombs

Thanks for the reply. So if I swapped in the TurboNet card (or CacheCard), the $4.99 version of the LBA48 CD has the right kernel for the networking drivers and apps that I would need to retain that functionality as well as support the expanded size?


----------



## tivoupgrade

scoombs said:


> Thanks for the reply. So if I swapped in the TurboNet card (or CacheCard), the $4.99 version of the LBA48 CD has the right kernel for the networking drivers and apps that I would need to retain that functionality as well as support the expanded size?


You can use the free LBA48 CD which has CopyKern and the LBA48 kernel on it (see the first post of this thread for info).

Networking drivers and apps have nothing to do with the kernel; completely separate.


----------



## scoombs

tivoupgrade said:


> You can use the free LBA48 CD which has CopyKern and the LBA48 kernel on it (see the first post of this thread for info).
> 
> Networking drivers and apps have nothing to do with the kernel; completely separate.


My apologies for being dense...so in the first post where it talks about:

"If you are looking for a CD with killhdinitrd, or kernels modified with killhdinitrd (these tools are used for installing networking and other aftermarket modifications to Series2 units with USB ports)"

If it literally only applies to Series2 units (I take it that it is likely referring to USB networking then), there are no kernel implications for networking of my Series1 aftermarket mods? If that is the case, and I have the TivoNet drivers installed and functioning on the device now, does that mean I really can just copykern from the free CD and take advantage of the increased space, and the TivoNet mods will be untouched? If so, it sound like you are saying the free image will do everything I need, and I don't need the "DVRupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04 With Enhancements" to deal with any of the networkability issues?


----------



## gary80920

I had a TivoNet card and my ISA lan controller died so I had to replace mine with a TurboNet card. This is no big deal as the Tivo is built using Linux. And the drivers are loaded dynamically.

The LBA48 upgrade using the free CD should do the trick for you.

Here's the process that I used:
1. I backed up my drives.
2. I did the kernel upgrade, and ran it for a couple of days.
3. Added my 160gB drive.

Cheers.


----------



## scoombs

Thanks much.


----------



## martinfick

I upgraded my series 1 tivo to a 500GB Seagate drive successfully, but with a glitch. Every now and then during playback the sound seems to get behind for a split second and then it catches up real quickly. It is not a big deal, but it is kind of annoying. It does not happen at the same place repeatedly so it must be an actual playback issue. 

At first I thought it might be a defective drive, but since I have tried it with 2 other (also brand new) Seagate 500GB drives and I see the same problem. I also swapped the drive into my other series 1 tivo and see the same problem so it is probably not broken hardware. Has anyone else seen anything like this? I assume it could be some weird seagate behavior perhaps?

Background info: Series 1 Stand Alone Tivo (Phillips), Software System: 3.0-01-1-000. Hacked with several standard tivo utilities (mfs_ftp, tivoweb, endpad...), I dissabled those and found that it still occurs. LBA48 kernel, large swap (1GB), largest block size (mfstool -r 4).

If I decide to buy another new drive soon, could someone recommend one that is known to work, a 500GB or above, so that I could at least rule out any drive incompatibility problems? Thanks,

-Martin


----------



## ADent

How long ago did you upgrade?

I am getting this in the last week or two on my S1 unit. I haven't done anything new to it since the last DirecTV upgrade, over a year ago IIRC.


----------



## martinfick

Hmm, it's been doing it for over a year I think. I bought a 500G drive a year ago, and noticed the problem. I bought the second 500G last summer, swapped it, and still had the problem. I bought another one this year, swapped it again and still had the problem.


----------



## tivoupgrade

martinfick said:


> Hmm, it's been doing it for over a year I think. I bought a 500G drive a year ago, and noticed the problem. I bought the second 500G last summer, swapped it, and still had the problem. I bought another one this year, swapped it again and still had the problem.


It sounds like you may have a problem, other than the drive. We've used loads of 500GB Seagate drives, as well as many other manufacturer's and only have problems if the drive itself is defective. So, first you should run the manufacturer's diagnostics on the drive, just to be sure.

Another thing to try (after you do that) would be to replace the factory IDE cable with something that is better quality (practically any ATA/66 or ATA/133 cable will work fine).

Beyond that, it is likely that its a problem with the unit.


----------



## mattack

Possibly dumb question -- the download is a 'self extracting zip file'. How can I get it as a .iso file?

I'm on a Mac (but Intel Macs can boot Linux CDs, which I didn't realize until recently -- I upgraded my S3 recently with one of the other CDs).. I tried renaming it to .zip but it then wouldn't recognize it.

My S1 actually will only have guide data for another month or so, but I thought I'd play with it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

mattack said:


> Possibly dumb question -- the download is a 'self extracting zip file'. How can I get it as a .iso file?
> 
> I'm on a Mac (but Intel Macs can boot Linux CDs, which I didn't realize until recently -- I upgraded my S3 recently with one of the other CDs).. I tried renaming it to .zip but it then wouldn't recognize it.
> 
> My S1 actually will only have guide data for another month or so, but I thought I'd play with it.


It's actually not self-extracting; you have to unzip the file yourself.

I'm not a big Mac guy, but I'd expect that there are plenty of 'unzip' programs out there, and quite possibly you can just unzip the file from the shell (it runs unix, doesn't it?)

You'll then have an ISO which you can burn - no idea whether that CD will boot on your Mac, though...


----------



## danmcd

mattack said:


> Possibly dumb question -- the download is a 'self extracting zip file'. How can I get it as a .iso file?


If the other poster is right, and it's a conventional .zip file, just do the following:

1.) Find "Terminal" in Applications/Utilities.

2.) Place the .zip on your desktop and launch Terminal.

3.) Utter:

cd ~/Desktop

unzip *.zip


----------



## tivoupgrade

As it turns out, the file on our site IS a self-extracting file. Here is a zipped version; I'll keep the link here for now until we get the site updated:

LBA48 Boot CD (zip file)

If it works on your Mac, please reply to let us know.

Lou


----------



## mattack

Thanks.. I'll hopefully try it this weekend.


----------



## milmo12

Read through this entire thread and didn't find answer to this: does the latest CD provide all the tools necessary to upgrade a Series 1 Tivo still running Version 1.xxxx of the software? Seems like a utility called TivoMad was once needed to do this (still referred to in Hinsdale and Weaknees) but is now no longer available.


----------



## weaknees

The latest CDs (at least, from us) will work fine with your unit, regardless of the software version. The functionality of TiVoMad has been completely replaced by the newest mfstools, which is on the CD.


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> Read through this entire thread and didn't find answer to this: does the latest CD provide all the tools necessary to upgrade a Series 1 Tivo still running Version 1.xxxx of the software?


Yes, it should work fine. You might want to ensure your unit is updated to the latest version of the software (3.0) before performing the upgrade.

If you are going to use a drive that is larger than 137GB, also remember to use the CopyKern utility to replace the kernel so that it will recognize the additional space on the drive. Not certain that that kernel will work with the 1.0 software which is why I'd recommend you get your unit to 3.0 before doing that.

If you use a smaller drive (80GB), then you don't have to worry about any of that.

Lou


----------



## milmo12

Thanks to both for your quick response. Will I still have to issue an "edit_bootparms hdZ -i" command from mfstools, or is this functionality now automatic?

Thanks, again,


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> Thanks to both for your quick response. Will I still have to issue an "edit_bootparms hdZ -i" command from mfstools, or is this functionality now automatic?
> 
> Thanks, again,


edit_bootprams is not part of MFStools

Why is it you are considering using it? What method of upgrading are you considering using? Is there a particular guide that you are using and if so, have you consulted the instructions associated with that particular guide?

There isn't any reason you shouldn't be able to use this particular CD as part of the upgrade process, but whether you use the edit_bootparms or not really depends on what you are trying to do.

Just as a reminder, TiVoMad, and its associated utils has not been commonly used since MFStools came out many many years ago.

Lou


----------



## milmo12

tivoupgrade said:


> edit_bootprams is not part of MFStools
> 
> Why is it you are considering using it? What method of upgrading are you considering using? Is there a particular guide that you are using and if so, have you consulted the instructions associated with that particular guide?
> 
> Lou


I looked at instructions for upgrading from both Weaknees and the Hindsdale guide, both having relatively recent dates on their pages, and both still refer to using TivoMad for software earlier than 2.0 (I have no way of updating the Tivo software to a newer version than the installed 1.xxx). If these are hopelessly out of date can you suggest another guide that reflects procedures for the new MFStools based CD?


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> I looked at instructions for upgrading from both Weaknees and the Hindsdale guide, both having relatively recent dates on their pages, and both still refer to using TivoMad for software earlier than 2.0 (I have no way of updating the Tivo software to a newer version than the installed 1.xxx). If these are hopelessly out of date can you suggest another guide that reflects procedures for the new MFStools based CD?


Well, a daily call (using a phone line or a network connection) should get your unit to update to the latest version.

Can't speak to those guides as I've not read either of them (they were written long after we used those tools and moved onto later ones as the OSes were updated quite some time ago), but if MFStools cannot be used to make a backup of your existing drive, then you'd have to use those older tools with the older OS.

What I'd recommend (if you are not able to update to the latest OS) is simply attempting to use MFStools to backup your existing drive and then restore to a new one, and see if it works.

You may as well try using this CD, but you may have to go find an older one somewhere to find those older utilities; Google will likely turn something up...


----------



## milmo12

tivoupgrade said:


> What I'd recommend (if you are not able to update to the latest OS) is simply attempting to use MFStools to backup your existing drive and then restore to a new one, and see if it works.


That's what I'll try, thanks. At what point do I do copykern, as the very last step? And does the copykern prompting allow me to specify what drives I want to copy it to, I don't want to replace the kernel on the original Tivo drive but leave it exactly as it is.


----------



## milmo12

One other question about mfstools that might be of general interest - on most of my computers most likely to perfom the upgrade the windows drive is a RAID 0 array on a PCI card. What is, or how do I discover, the correct mfstools designation, e.g. hde, hdf etc, for that PCI located drive?


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> That's what I'll try, thanks. At what point do I do copykern, as the very last step? And does the copykern prompting allow me to specify what drives I want to copy it to, I don't want to replace the kernel on the original Tivo drive but leave it exactly as it is.


See this post for the full recommendation there; CopyKern must be done AFTER the restore, but again, I don't think that kernel will work with the older OS. So use a smaller drive or an older version of the CD (non-lba48).



milmo12 said:


> One other question about mfstools that might be of general interest - on most of my computers most likely to perfom the upgrade the windows drive is a RAID 0 array on a PCI card. What is, or how do I discover, the correct mfstools designation, e.g. hde, hdf etc, for that PCI located drive?


I don't think that is going to work; I don't know of any boot CDs (let alone this one) that will support the RAID device. Try to keep it simple and use an IDE channel.


----------



## milmo12

I've verified the Tivo drive is unlocked. During the mfsbackup stage of the process I get error messages "Inode xxxxx corrupt, trying backup" and "Inode xxxx backup corrupt, giving up" and "Unable to handle kernel paging request at yyyyy..." The Tivo drive came from a working Tivo that has never given a moment's trouble. It was at ver 1.xx of the software. 

Trying use a direct copy to the new drive (dd if=/dev/hdc etc.) I get essentially the same messages.

Any ideas?


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> I've verified the Tivo drive is unlocked. During the mfsbackup stage of the process I get error messages "Inode xxxxx corrupt, trying backup" and "Inode xxxx backup corrupt, giving up" and "Unable to handle kernel paging request at yyyyy..." The Tivo drive came from a working Tivo that has never given a moment's trouble. It was at ver 1.xx of the software.
> 
> Trying use a direct copy to the new drive (dd if=/dev/hdc etc.) I get essentially the same messages.
> 
> Any ideas?


Well, again, we recommend you let your unit update to the latest version of the software, however if you can't do a straight DD, then there is probably something else wrong.

You should verify that there is nothing wrong with the hard drive, itself by downloading and running the manufacturer's diagnostics.

If there is nothing wrong with the drive, perhaps its the boot CD and/or a compatibility problem with your PC.

Or perhaps its the boot CD. Try Tyger's original CD here:

http://www.tyger.org/MFS/2.0/mfstools2.iso


----------



## milmo12

tivoupgrade said:


> If there is nothing wrong with the drive, perhaps its the boot CD and/or a compatibility problem with your PC.
> 
> http://www.tyger.org/MFS/2.0/mfstools2.iso


That was it, thanks. Having read the warnings about doing this on Windows XP machines I dug out an old WinME box that had an AMD K6-2+ processor, slighly overclocked. The mfstools process didn't like either the 3 level cache architecture of the chip/MB or the slight overclocking of the FSB.

So I used an even older (Digital) not-overclocked PC frame without a hard drive with basic ATA/33 controller. The process completed successfully.

One more question: the basic mfstools CD has the option of turning byte swapping on or off (default = off). What is byte swapping and why would someone use it, it's not explained in any of the guides (weaknees or Hinsdale, or on the CD)? Is this what makes the new drive useable on older Tivos like my Series 1 and is it the replacement for the now defunct TivoMad?

Thanks again,


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> That was it, thanks. Having read the warnings about doing this on Windows XP machines I dug out an old WinME box that had an AMD K6-2+ processor, slighly overclocked. The mfstools process didn't like either the 3 level cache architecture of the chip/MB or the slight overclocking of the FSB.
> 
> So I used an even older (Digital) not-overclocked PC frame without a hard drive with basic ATA/33 controller. The process completed successfully.
> 
> One more question: the basic mfstools CD has the option of turning byte swapping on or off (default = off). What is byte swapping and why would someone use it, it's not explained in any of the guides (weaknees or Hinsdale, or on the CD)? Is this what makes the new drive useable on older Tivos like my Series 1 and is it the replacement for the now defunct TivoMad?
> 
> Thanks again,


Byte-swapping has to do with how the information is ordered on the hard drive (big-endian vs little-endian). On Series1 units, the byte-order is different than on Series2 units, and the kernel, when booted from the CD, needs to know the byte-order in certain situations. The default is "no swap" because its faster for the kernel when making backups and doing restores (because it doesn't have to worry about the byte-order). But on Series1 units, swap must be turned on if you intend to mount and access file systems, so that the data on the filesystems can be read and understood.

So, to answer your question, "it depends..." - a noswap mode should work fine for both units, but if you are doing something like installing TurboNet or CacheCARD drivers on a Series1, then you need to use the swap mode.


----------



## milmo12

tivoupgrade said:


> So, to answer your question, "it depends..." - a noswap mode should work fine for both units, but if you are doing something like installing TurboNet or CacheCARD drivers on a Series1, then you need to use the swap mode.


I tried the new drive that seemed to complete the mfstools process successfully (with byte swapping off) but it is stuck on the "Please wait..." screen. I did try the master/slave jumper in all positions.

Maybe I'm being too stubborn, but all the instructions I read for my unit, HRD212, on weaknees and hinsdale refer to using a utility called TivoMad (for software at 2.0 or before) to make the new drive useable on my system. Could someone please explain why that is no longer necesssary and how that functionality is supplanted or available in the latest mfstools bootCD? Is there some special command I need to use in addition to the mfsbackup/mfs restore commands?

Thanks again,


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> I tried the new drive that seemed to complete the mfstools process successfully (with byte swapping off) but it is stuck on the "Please wait..." screen. I did try the master/slave jumper in all positions.
> 
> Maybe I'm being too stubborn, but all the instructions I read for my unit, HRD212, on weaknees and hinsdale refer to using a utility called TivoMad (for software at 2.0 or before) to make the new drive useable on my system. Could someone please explain why that is no longer necesssary and how that functionality is supplanted or available in the latest mfstools bootCD? Is there some special command I need to use in addition to the mfsbackup/mfs restore commands?
> 
> Thanks again,


The reason why TiVoMad is no longer necessary because at the time, there was no tool for expanding the partitions on a drive that already had the operating system on it. IE; you could add a drive using "BlessTiVo" however if you used dd to create a new drive by copying your original to a larger one, there was no way to expand the media partitions to use the additional space.

I do not recall using TiVoMad on standalone units, but I do recall using it on DirecTiVo boxes.

When MFStools came out, those tools were not required, and the software versions available for TiVo units were later than the ones you are currently running.

Consider letting your unit update to the latest version of the software (3.0) to at least eliminate that factor as a potential issue. Also consider following whatever guide you are using, to the letter, if you have an expectation of it working. As I said before, I've never paid much attention to the guides because we established our best practices for upgrading units long before either were ever written.

Lou


----------



## milmo12

tivoupgrade said:


> Consider letting your unit update to the latest version of the software (3.0) to at least eliminate that factor as a potential issue. Also consider following whatever guide you are using, to the letter, if you have an expectation of it working.
> Lou


I have no way of letting it update: I don't have a landline and this box doesn't have a network port. I also don't have a subscription. I've followed both guide's instructions to the letter except for the TivoMad instruction. If a subscription isn't necessary for an update is there a way to use a cell?


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> I have no way of letting it update: I don't have a landline and this box doesn't have a network port. I also don't have a subscription. I've followed both guide's instructions to the letter except for the TivoMad instruction. If a subscription isn't necessary for an update is there a way to use a cell?


Not that I know of.

OK, so here are my final words of advice on this particular issue; there's really not much I an offer because your setup is just completely non-standard.

1) subscribe to TiVo's service - your box was built with that in mind, and we are supporters of TiVo, so it will always be my recommendation
2) let your unit update; if you don't have a phone line, plug in a TurboNet card and you can update it over your network
3) if none of the above, get your hands on TiVoMad and follow whatever those older instructions actually say to do.

In case 1) or 2), you'll be able to use this CD to do your upgrade. But in 3), you'll probably end up needing a different one...

Lou


----------



## David_NC

milmo12 said:


> I have no way of letting it update: I don't have a landline and this box doesn't have a network port. I also don't have a subscription.


The subscription is not needed for the software update, and the HDR212 should be able to manually record without a subscription.

I don't know if the early software supports serial PPP, but if you can find a drive image with the later software, the serial line can be used for guided setup.


----------



## milmo12

Thanks to everyone, particularly Tivouprade, who helped me through the ordeal of adding a larger drive on a Series 1 TIVO still running a version of the software at 2.0 or below. I got it working, and the Hinsdale and Weaknees guides are correct for this configuration, you do need the Edit_bootparms utility from the now defunct TivoMAD software to make it work. It can be found on the bootCD called nuboot6.iso still available, as of now, at http://www.cnunix.com/ftp/TiVo/, in the MAD32 directory. It needed to be copied to a floppy, then mounted and run as the very last step.

For those very few who may want to do an upgrade to an old Tivo with old software (the kind that can be used as a recorder without a subscription) here are a few tips:


Use mfstools 2.0 for the basic copying
Don't use a computer with any flavor of AMD K6-xxx processor (not wanting to disrupt the main computers in the house I pulled a couple oldies out of storage, big mistake)
Turnoff any overclocking on your machine
To use the edit_bootparms utility boot the new Tivo drive in byte-swapped mode (but that's not necessary for the basic copy operation)

I was able to save all my stored programs and now have 46 hours of recording available on highest quality (up from 6!). Once I recover from this experience I may try use the LBA48 kernel to see if I can get the full 160GB out of my drive, but I expect that recovery to take quite some time.


----------



## tivoupgrade

milmo12 said:


> Thanks to everyone, particularly Tivouprade, who helped me through the ordeal of adding a larger drive on a Series 1 TIVO still running a version of the software at 2.0 or below. I got it working, and the Hinsdale and Weaknees guides are correct for this configuration, you do need the Edit_bootparms utility from the now defunct TivoMAD software to make it work. It can be found on the bootCD called nuboot6.iso still available, as of now, at http://www.cnunix.com/ftp/TiVo/, in the MAD32 directory. It needed to be copied to a floppy, then mounted and run as the very last step.
> 
> For those very few who may want to do an upgrade to an old Tivo with old software (the kind that can be used as a recorder without a subscription) here are a few tips:
> 
> 
> Use mfstools 2.0 for the basic copying
> Don't use a computer with any flavor of AMD K6-xxx processor (not wanting to disrupt the main computers in the house I pulled a couple oldies out of storage, big mistake)
> Turnoff any overclocking on your machine
> To use the edit_bootparms utility boot the new Tivo drive in byte-swapped mode (but that's not necessary for the basic copy operation)
> 
> I was able to save all my stored programs and now have 46 hours of recording available on highest quality (up from 6!). Once I recover from this experience I may try use the LBA48 kernel to see if I can get the full 160GB out of my drive, but I expect that recovery to take quite some time.


You are "hardcore" to say the least! Glad you got it working.

Be careful with that lba48 kernel; I'm not certain, but I don't think it will work with that older version of the software. You can read up a bit more about here, as this is the guy who created it...

Lou


----------



## milmo12

milmo12 said:


> I was able to save all my stored programs and now have 46 hours of recording available on highest quality (up from 6!). Once I recover from this experience I may try use the LBA48 kernel to see if I can get the full 160GB out of my drive, but I expect that recovery to take quite some time.


After a month of R&R following the rigors of upgrading a Series 1 with 1.3 software (e.g., finding long forgotten software utilities, teaching myself basic linux commands, trying 4 different mfstools versions, etc.) I had recovered enough to try using the LBA48 kernel on a new drive with the that old 1.3 software. It worked! My new 160GB disk is now fully utilized and has a 55 hour capacity at Best Quality.

Thanks again for the help...


----------



## ciper

milmo12 Would you mind giving me a copy of your truncated backup?


----------



## cappicone

tivoupgrade said:


> updated 11/18/08
> 
> Thanks to feedback and contributions from many TCF members, we've updated our popular LBA48 CD (now at version 4.04) to reflect the current state of DIY upgrading for Series1 and Series2 TiVo DVR units. It will also work fine with a Series3 unit as long as you are using and IDE-SATA adapter because this CD does not contain native SATA support.
> 
> This CD is designed to replace most of the out-of-date and flaky CD's (Kazmyr's, Dylan's, etc.) that have been floating around for about *EIGHT* years now. It is also incorporated into our Universal Boot CD (version 11), but we have separated it here to keep the file size small, and the download *free*.
> 
> It is assumed you have a basic working knowledge of MFStools (or are using a decent how-to with detailed instructions) and are also aware that many bootdisks, utilities, and most importantly, the TiVo kernel for Series1 systems, and early Series2 software releases are limited to accessing only 137GB of each *individual* drive.
> 
> Key Features:
> Native LBA48 kernel for handling of >137GB hard drives
> MFStools 2.0
> Toshiba/Pioneer 'unlock' util
> CopyKern kernel transplant utility for Series1 units; modified TiVo kernels
> dd_rescue tools
> BusyBox Environment
> 
> Release notes (abbreviated):
> 
> This CD uses an LBA48 Linux kernel which is designed for use with all hard disk drives, including drives that are larger than 137GB. This CD may be used to perform standard MFStools backup and restore operations for ALL make/model TiVo systems which are upgradeable. HOWEVER, do not use this CD to restore a backup onto a drive LARGER than 137GB unless it will be used in a TiVo system whose kernel uses a comparable native LBA48 kernel or you are using tools and techniques to augment your upgrade with a user-supplied LBA48 kernel.
> 
> Units with a native LBA48 kernel are now:
> 
> All Series2 and Series3 Models running version 6.X or later of the TiVo OS
> 
> If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or Series1 DirecTiVo system, you can simply use the "copykern" utility (provided on the CD) to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support. Just type "copykern" and follow the prompted instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: 11/18/08 The current version of this CD (4.04) conatins updated LBA48 kernels which work fine with the latest standalone software (3.0) and the latest DirecTiVo software (3.5d) on all Series1 models.
> 
> Note: 9/11/07 The current version of this CD (4.04) contains updated LBA48 kernels which work fine with the latest standalone software (3.0) and the latest DirecTiVo software (3.5c) on all Series1 models.
> 
> Note: 7/22/07 The current version of this CD (4.04) contains updated LBA48 kernels which work fine with the latest standalone software (3.0) and the latest DirecTiVo software (3.5b) on all Series1 models.
> 
> Note: 5/12/06 *New Release* of the LBA48 CD (ver 4.04) includes a revised copykern and a recompiled kernel (labeled 3.10+) in the s1_kernels directory. We have done preliminary testing with this kernel in conjunction with version 3.5 of the Series1 DirecTV TiVo release and early tests are encouraging. If you have built LBA48 drives which are spuriously rebooting, or contain content that is not accessible through the "Now Playing" list, we encourage you to use copykern to transplant this newly updated kernel. Also note that you will need to use killinitrd to zap the new initrd (or use nic_config in the silicondust network driver release to achieve the same result).
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not using drives greater than 137GB, you may use this CD for any model TiVo without worry, with one exception: Do not attempt to use BlessTiVo on drives being added to a Series1 unit; instead, use mfsadd.
> 
> Use this CD for performing standard upgrades to units which support disk drives greater than 137GB or use this CD if you are performing an upgrade to any Series1 unit and use copykern to update to an LBA48 kernel (after you have restored your MFS backup image to your new drive.
> 
> You can use this CD for ANY Series1 TiVo unit if you are not planning on using a drive greater than 137GB. You can use this CD to bless add-on drives for Series2 units, or use mfsadd to combine two drives for any upgradable Series2 or a Series1.
> 
> One last note, MFStool 2.0 (included on this CD as well) has a bug and will not properly initialize a swap partition greater than 127MB. If you are building a SERIES1 replacement drive, and are planning on using "copykern" you can use the -s option (hit F3 for MFStool usage examples) to define a larger than 127MB swap partition, and copykern will initialize it for you when replacing the kernel.
> 
> That's it; please consult standard upgrade instructions (hinsdale or weaknees for example); as this CD is designed to be compatible with their guides.


This is a lie....The CD is not free. Man i have to spend more money on this machine to make it work!


----------



## tivoupgrade

cappicone said:


> This is a lie....The CD is not free. Man i have to spend more money on this machine to make it work!


Welcome to the forums!

The version discussed in this thread, is free. You may want to spend just a _little_ more time here before accusing me of lying...


----------



## scoombs

cappicone said:


> This is a lie....The CD is not free. Man i have to spend more money on this machine to make it work!


Which is appropriate for people who cannot locate the proper download.


----------



## tidal

Thanks for the tools tivoupgrade!

I had a Philips hdr112 that had 2 40gb hard drives die. I popped in the original drive and got it updated to 3.0. Then I started looking at new drives and remember the 2 series 2 that I had that had 250gb drives in them.

thanks to your copykern my tivo has 654 hours!

i used the interactive tivo upgrade command and then the copykern. no problems!

smoothest upgrade ever.

woohoo!


----------



## Steve Palo

I'm upgrading some old Series 1 standalones to a single big drive
from a 3.0 HDR112 image that I've used before. I've done this previously
with MFStools 2.0 mfsrestore followed by copykern.

I just tried the LBA48 4.04 tools, and the
"RESTORE -x -s 300 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak.mfs /dev/hdc" command.
The restore seemed to go ok, but got a few errors on the COPYKERN:

"tpip -s -o /mnt/kernel.orig \
-k /cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.0/vmlinux-3.0.px /dev/hdc
Are you ready?" y

/cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.0/vmlinux-3.0.px.gz : No such file or directory
writing 1058304 bytes to '/mnt/kernel.orig'
tpip: unknown boot block signature: 0xdbldfac2
Kernel updated!

Any ideas what the problem is on the COPYKERN? Does it really look like
my CDrom is missing the appropriate kernel file?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Steve Palo said:


> I'm upgrading some old Series 1 standalones to a single big drive
> from a 3.0 HDR112 image that I've used before. I've done this previously
> with MFStools 2.0 mfsrestore followed by copykern.
> 
> I just tried the LBA48 4.04 tools, and the
> "RESTORE -x -s 300 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak.mfs /dev/hdc" command.
> The restore seemed to go ok, but got a few errors on the COPYKERN:
> 
> "tpip -s -o /mnt/kernel.orig \
> -k /cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.0/vmlinux-3.0.px /dev/hdc
> Are you ready?" y
> 
> /cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.0/vmlinux-3.0.px.gz : No such file or directory
> writing 1058304 bytes to '/mnt/kernel.orig'
> tpip: unknown boot block signature: 0xdbldfac2
> Kernel updated!
> 
> Any ideas what the problem is on the COPYKERN? Does it really look like
> my CDrom is missing the appropriate kernel file?


Looks like your CDROM may not be mounted. Its been awhile since I looked at the boot sequence for it, but I think there is an attempt to automount the CDROM when it starts up so that you can access those files.

If it didn't work, then you will get the "no such file or directory" error until you properly mount it with a command like:



Code:


mount /dev/hdb /cdrom

or something similar.

The 2nd part of the error may be an indication that your mfsrestore didn't work. Try rebooting, or doing a



Code:


tivopart r /dev/hdc

to refresh the partition table after doing a restore and then try running CopyKern again (after verifying that the CD device is mounted properly).


----------



## Steve Palo

Thanks very much. The mount /dev/hdd /cdrom got the copykern to work correctly. The "tivopart" resulted in an "unknown command" message. Disk still won't boot my Tivo, though. Hangs at "wait a moment..." message.

Now, do you know how to look at the kernel logs when a tivo disk is connected up to a pc? I don't know the proper mount command needed in order to see what is on the disk.


----------



## MontyL

Some laughing may be involved here, but not from my side of the screen:

Just purchased, downloaded and burned the LBA48 4.04 ISO with killhdinitrd'd kernels included (per the descriptive) after having selected my unit from the pulldown lists. SW-LBA48-DL-101 (matches my service number, so I'm certain I picked the correct one).

Just to be concise, the Philips DSR7000 I chose from the pulldown lists is a Series 2 unit, currently sporting an untouched 6.4a software load.

Imagine my surprise when the $5 purchase I made seems to have the S2 kernels but the "copykern" script doesn't have any S2 choices...

Do I a) gripe to DVRUpgrade that I ended up with something other than what I ordered or b) figure out which of the 4 S2 kernels is the one I need and dd the darned thing into /dev/hda3 and 6 or c) find out that the only way I can continue is to buy the $20 InstantCake ISO?


----------



## tivoupgrade

MontyL said:


> Some laughing may be involved here, but not from my side of the screen:
> 
> Just purchased, downloaded and burned the LBA48 4.04 ISO with killhdinitrd'd kernels included (per the descriptive) after having selected my unit from the pulldown lists. SW-LBA48-DL-101 (matches my service number, so I'm certain I picked the correct one).
> 
> Just to be concise, the Philips DSR7000 I chose from the pulldown lists is a Series 2 unit, currently sporting an untouched 6.4a software load.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when the $5 purchase I made seems to have the S2 kernels but the "copykern" script doesn't have any S2 choices...
> 
> Do I a) gripe to DVRUpgrade that I ended up with something other than what I ordered or b) figure out which of the 4 S2 kernels is the one I need and dd the darned thing into /dev/hda3 and 6 or c) find out that the only way I can continue is to buy the $20 InstantCake ISO?


The big question is why you would need ANY of those things (or consider option a in the first place).

CopyKern and killhdinitrd kernels have nothing to do with one another; never have and never will.

Please take a look at the very first post of this thread which talks about the specifics of the FREE CD and why you would want to consider CopyKern in the first place. As for the $5 CD, it does contain the Series2 killhdinitrd kernels, but if all you are looking to do is have an expanded drive with 6.4a on it, you don't need to use a killhdinitrd kernel, lba48 or otherwise...


----------



## MontyL

Lou,

I'd like to network said DSR7000 with the DSR704 and the PCs in the house. I'd like to take advantage of TiVoWebPlus' conflict resolution to have the two machines share the load when 3 shows conflict. I'd like to give the better half the ability to watch her time-shifted Oprah and Dr. Phil in either location, whether she's on the treadmill or in her easy chair.

I had success with 6.2a on the DSR7000, but the 704 updated to 6.4a before I'd gathered the courage to start on it. She likes the remote scheduling via directv.com better than my way of logging into TiVoWebPlus, she's accidently deleted enough shows that "recently deleted" was an instant hit, so I'm damned if I try to downgrade it to 6.2....

The 7000 was networked (even replaced the USB-Ethernet adapter with a completely different device once), had mfs-ftp, vserver, TivoWeb running, all was good. Unfortunately for me, I lost it all; the power supply suffered a catastrophic failure during the same event that crashed the drive, and no backup had ever been made since everything was done via the network while onboard the DirecTiVo.

The reason I'm looking for killhdinitrd or a kernel is that the "native" usb drivers don't appear to work with the adapters I have, so I'm trying to work with Jamie's backported drivers. hdinitrd (from what I've been able to gather with my scattered brain, correct me if I'm wrong) prevents such replacements.

The killhdinitrd on the 4.04 ISO gives "fatal: no exploit found for this kernel", none of the 4 S2 kernels work (all panic according to the logs) and just dropping the backported drivers into place results in their disappearance after the DirecTiVo reboots a few times...

Tell me I'm an idiot, then point out the error of my ways with concise directions. I've had a headache for a week trying to figure this out, and she's starting to get cranky about not having a working television in the bedroom.


----------



## tivoupgrade

MontyL said:


> The killhdinitrd on the 4.04 ISO gives "fatal: no exploit found for this kernel", none of the 4 S2 kernels work (all panic according to the logs) and just dropping the backported drivers into place results in their disappearance after the DirecTiVo reboots a few times...
> 
> Tell me I'm an idiot, then point out the error of my ways with concise directions. I've had a headache for a week trying to figure this out, and she's starting to get cranky about not having a working television in the bedroom.


Your request is way beyond the scope of this thread, and what you are asking me to do is not trivial. What I'd recommend you do is revisit the methods you used when upgrading your 6.2 system. The same kernels should work for the same reason that our PTVnet software CD's for both 6.2 and 6.4 use the same killhdinitrd kernels, from what I recall, and these kernels are provided on the $5 CD you purchased. There is a lot more to getting USB Ethernet drivers running, however.

If you are looking to save time then you might want to consider some of the other DIY tools we offer (or a preconfigured kit).

Lou


----------



## MontyL

Lou,

I understand. To stay within the confines of the thread, then, do you know offhand which of the 4 kernels found in s2_kernels is the correct one for a directivo running 6.4a? Eliminating 3 wrong choices will aid my quest greatly.

S2_kernels
. 3_1.1.C
. 3_1.5
. 4_0.1A
. 7_2.2_O

BTW, I found my original backup image this morning, restored it to an old drive, dropped the kernel and the backported drivers into place, edited as needed, stuffed it in the DirecTiVo and booted it up... I'm telnet'd into it at this very moment. Proof of concept; the drivers, adapter and settings work, I just need to figure out the difference between 6.2 and 6.4a...

Thanks for your time


----------



## halfempty

I have a DSR704 and a DSR708, both hacked and running 6.4a with Jamie's backport drivers on the 7.2.2 kill'd kernel from the DRVupgrade boot CD. Hope this helps.


----------



## MontyL

7.2.2 it is, then. Thanks!


----------



## djliquidice

May i suggest *not* using a windows-only self extracting executable but instead allowing a plain ol zip for users/customers who don't use windows? 

Anyone with modern OS's (Window XP+, OSX 10.4+ and modern linux distros) have inherent built in capability to extract regular zips.

Thanks,


----------



## djliquidice

Just an FYI for many folks using *ix systems,

you can easily extract the iso from the Ext by the following command line:


Code:


macbook:Downloads jgarcia$ ls ptv*
ptvlba48-4.04.exe	ptvlba48-4.04.iso

macbook:Downloads jgarcia$ unzip ptv*
Archive:  ptvlba48-4.04.exe
  inflating: ptvlba48-4.04.iso     

macbook:Downloads jgarcia$ ls ptv*iso
ptvlba48-4.04.iso


----------



## tivoupgrade

Yeah, it probably would be a good idea to change the format of the file. I just checked and the date on that distro is November of 2006. Certainly a lot more Macs and Linux boxes around now...

Here is an alternate link to a plan old zip version:


LBA48 4.04 (ZIP)


----------



## djliquidice

I'm very confused. Trying to do a 1 to 1 upgrade of my 160GB drive to a 400GB drive:

Using the following command:


Code:


mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc \ #(source drive) 
| mfsrestore -r 4 -zxpi - /dev/hda #(destination, 400GB Drive).

i'm getting:

"Restore failed: backup target not large enough for entire backup itself."

I don't get it. What am i doing wrong? I can see that the linux OS can recognize the entire 400GB.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
-Jay


----------



## djliquidice

ok, is it that the 160GB drive is a drive that was once upgraded? can we not backup from previously upgraded drives?


----------



## halfempty

djliquidice said:


> ok, is it that the 160GB drive is a drive that was once upgraded? can we not backup from previously upgraded drives?


Yes and no. It depends on what version of mfstools you are using. WinMFS can do it, and I *THINK* the new 1.4 mfslive iso can do it, but the switches are different. Check over in their forum if no one here can easily remember, my foggy old brain isn't up to the task right now.


----------



## djliquidice

Thanks dude, i just posted there. boye the wife is getting angry without a tivo. imagine - having to schedule our lives around tv for a few days. heh.


----------



## jangelj

TCF gets way more traffic, so thought I ask here, too.
---------------
OK, my S1 phillips (previously upgraded to 250GB) started locking up. I have another 250 GB drive, so I tried winmfs. it got stuck about half way through the copy process (I was trying to preserve my recordings). It seemed like it was trying to repeatedly read the same spot on the HD. So I thought I'd try to boot with mfslive and do a "backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s 128 -nzi - /dev/hdd" It is copying right now (12% and counting).

My question is, with the newest version of mfslive (1.4) is the patch to rescue dying HDs part of the backup |restore command? Or is this something I need to run separately? (see - Patch to rescue TiVo drive with errors - patch submitted by terativo (http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=955))

I know about dd_rescue and will try that next if my backup|restore does not work, but this patch sounds like it may do the trick.
John


----------



## RedWingsRULE!

I have a TiVo HD with a 1TB *InstantCake* drive that is now failing. I have a new 1TB drive and want to copy *everything* to the new drive. What are my options?


----------



## HomeUser

RedWingsRULE! said:


> I have a TiVo HD with a 1TB *InstantCake* drive that is now failing. I have a new 1TB drive and want to copy *everything* to the new drive. What are my options?


One option is 
dd_rescue You will need a boot CD like MFSLive that works with the SATA drives.


----------



## RedWingsRULE!

Thanks, but WinMFS was what I used and it was SOOOOOO simple. WinXP did stomp on the boot sector, but WinMFS repaired that and it copied 1TB in about 4 hours. GREAT product, no burning needed, just hook them up to a Windows PC and run the EXE.


----------



## tivoupgrade

RedWingsRULE! said:


> Thanks, but WinMFS was what I used and it was SOOOOOO simple. WinXP did stomp on the boot sector, but WinMFS repaired that and it copied 1TB in about 4 hours. GREAT product, no burning needed, just hook them up to a Windows PC and run the EXE.


WinMFS is not part of the LBA48 Boot Disk; it's an entirely different software tool and requires a Windows-based PC for use.

The LBA48 CD includes mfstools which can be used to accomplish the copy process. Please see the 1st post of this thread for links to guides on mfstools usage.

Lou


----------



## pes123

tivoupgrade, you are absolutely right. WinMFS is NOT part of the LBA48 Boot Disk. it's an entirely different application.


----------



## martinfick

I am trying to upgrade my series 1 Tivo from an already upgraded single 500G disk (which means I already have an LBA48 kernel and larger swap working) to a dual drive system (yes, all 500G full). I have the original drive "dd"ed to a backup (and tested backup) so no worries here. 

If I use the mftools2.0 with large disk support to perform:
mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
(hdc is drive with data, hdd is new drive), the mfsadd seems to work fine. mfsinfo indicates the correct amount of new space. But, when I insert the two drives back in the tivo it will not boot. No green screen, nothing... If I reinstall my backup, it boots fine. I tried this with two "new" drives, first a 500G one and then a 100G one, same results. 

I thought that perhaps my power supply could not handle the second drive? To test this theory, I plugged in both drives to the power supply, but only the restored original drive to the IDE cable and the system boots fine. I assume the current draw in this setup would be similar to running both drives. So, it appears I do not have a PS problem. Additionally, I plugged the upgraded non-working pair into another tivo and it cannot boot them either.

So, my questions are: "any ideas what could be wrong, why I cannot upgrade again? (I have enough partitions left)" Also, has anyone upgraded a 500G series 1 tivo beyond 500G with a second drive? Should what I am doing even work?

Thanks for any hints or new tests to try... I would really like to be able to add more space to this tivo,

-Martin


----------



## stingray

I no longer using a hard drive that was used for my Tivo. I bought an enclosure and i went to the seagate website and downloaded the diagonostic tools. But when I connect the HD to both my Mac and Pc, the Hd is not recognized.
In my research, it appears that I need to get a linux boot Cd and then I can reformat my hard drive and put Os or windows in it. 

Can I use this Cd for that?


----------



## smw6230

I can't seem to get the LBA48 CD to mount properly. 

I just upgraded a Series 1 (Philips) from 40gb in WinMFS to 320gb. 

The last task I need to accomplish now is to patch the new drive with a hacked LBA48 kernel. That is where my problem lies. 

The log scrolls by fast so I can't really study it but from what I've been able to pick out my CDROM is 'hdb' and my target drive is 'hde'. 

I've let the program run through and that doesn't seem to work. I've tried mounting it with the following command;

mount /dev/hdb /cdrom

and I get the following;

mount /dev/hdb /cdrom
mount:block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /cdrom busy
mount: according to mtab, dev/hdb is mounted on /var/log/mount

So from that it looks like the CDROM may be mounted.

But when I enter copykern and attempt to modify/change the kernel for my tivo (Series 1 standalone) I get the following error.

/cdrom/s1_Kernels/kernel-301/vmlinux-3.0.px.gz:
no such file or directory
tpip:unknown bootpage signature 0xff33
kernel updated!

I'm completely stumped on how to get copykern to mount. It looks easy but obviously I'm missing something. 

Also of possible note is the fact that I am operating off a computer with a single IDE channel. Therefore I have it configured as CDROM to primary IDE during boot, then after it boots, I pull the ide from the back of the CDROM and connect it to my drive. 

I've tried connecting everything up, CDROM as primary master, to the IDE channel, with the drive attached on the same ide cable jumped as slave and plugged into the appropriate slot. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Tobashadow

smw6230 said:


> Also of possible note is the fact that I am operating off a computer with a single IDE channel. Therefore I have it configured as CDROM to primary IDE during boot, then after it boots, I pull the ide from the back of the CDROM and connect it to my drive.


Umm yha you can't do that it can't mount the cd if the cd is not there anymore.

Either you need to find a older computer with dual ide or need a adapter to get a second ide channel.

Or hmm

Does your computer support boot from usb?

If so a thumb drive made bootable with the UNetbootin program using the iso feature might be what you need.

http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/


----------



## tivoupgrade

stingray said:


> I no longer using a hard drive that was used for my Tivo. I bought an enclosure and i went to the seagate website and downloaded the diagonostic tools. But when I connect the HD to both my Mac and Pc, the Hd is not recognized.
> In my research, it appears that I need to get a linux boot Cd and then I can reformat my hard drive and put Os or windows in it.
> 
> Can I use this Cd for that?


No - but you shouldn't need to. Not sure about your MAC, but I've put used TiVo HD drives in PC's (running Windows XP) at one time or another and they work fine - remember you need to go into the admin tools to configure the new drive, its not going to show up automatically... That's a Windows issue, though...


----------



## bengalfreak

smw6230 said:


> I can't seem to get the LBA48 CD to mount properly.
> 
> I just upgraded a Series 1 (Philips) from 40gb in WinMFS to 320gb.
> 
> The last task I need to accomplish now is to patch the new drive with a hacked LBA48 kernel. That is where my problem lies.
> 
> The log scrolls by fast so I can't really study it but from what I've been able to pick out my CDROM is 'hdb' and my target drive is 'hde'.
> 
> I've let the program run through and that doesn't seem to work. I've tried mounting it with the following command;
> 
> mount /dev/hdb /cdrom
> 
> and I get the following;
> 
> mount /dev/hdb /cdrom
> mount:block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /cdrom busy
> mount: according to mtab, dev/hdb is mounted on /var/log/mount
> 
> So from that it looks like the CDROM may be mounted.
> 
> But when I enter copykern and attempt to modify/change the kernel for my tivo (Series 1 standalone) I get the following error.
> 
> /cdrom/s1_Kernels/kernel-301/vmlinux-3.0.px.gz:
> no such file or directory
> tpip:unknown bootpage signature 0xff33
> kernel updated!
> 
> I'm completely stumped on how to get copykern to mount. It looks easy but obviously I'm missing something.
> 
> Also of possible note is the fact that I am operating off a computer with a single IDE channel. Therefore I have it configured as CDROM to primary IDE during boot, then after it boots, I pull the ide from the back of the CDROM and connect it to my drive.
> 
> I've tried connecting everything up, CDROM as primary master, to the IDE channel, with the drive attached on the same ide cable jumped as slave and plugged into the appropriate slot.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Here are some ideas. I too only have 1 IDE channel on my system, and I had to pull the CDROM drive and jumper it as slave, while putting the hard drive I wanted to put in the Tivo on the master connector. It was the only way to get my system to recognize both drives. Secondly, I found that the folder names for the kernels have changed on the boot disk.

Stick your boot disk in your CDROM drive, while booted in Windows, and see what the folder names are. Mine was in a folder called S1_KERNE instead of s1_Kernels. And the folders inside that folder were called KERNEL_X.X where X is the version number of the kernel you need.

Hope this helps. I had some of the same problems recently.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bengalfreak said:


> Here are some ideas. I too only have 1 IDE channel on my system, and I had to pull the CDROM drive and jumper it as slave, while putting the hard drive I wanted to put in the Tivo on the master connector. It was the only way to get my system to recognize both drives. Secondly, I found that the folder names for the kernels have changed on the boot disk.
> 
> Stick your boot disk in your CDROM drive, while booted in Windows, and see what the folder names are. Mine was in a folder called S1_KERNE instead of s1_Kernels. And the folders inside that folder were called KERNEL_X.X where X is the version number of the kernel you need.
> 
> Hope this helps. I had some of the same problems recently.


I think what you are seeing there is what windows does to compensate for FAT entries that are longer than 8 characters. The folder names haven't actually changed, though.

The the OP; have you tried just using the "df" command after booting the CD-ROM to see what devices are seen?

Not sure why you are having so much trouble - I've never tried using the CD with a drive on a single IDE system, but as long as you've got one drive configured as the master and the other as the slave, you shouldn't have a problem. You might also try disabling any SATA interfaces in case they may interfering.

Lou


----------



## smw6230

bengalfreak said:


> Here are some ideas. I too only have 1 IDE channel on my system, and I had to pull the CDROM drive and jumper it as slave, while putting the hard drive I wanted to put in the Tivo on the master connector. It was the only way to get my system to recognize both drives. Secondly, I found that the folder names for the kernels have changed on the boot disk.
> 
> Stick your boot disk in your CDROM drive, while booted in Windows, and see what the folder names are. Mine was in a folder called S1_KERNE instead of s1_Kernels. And the folders inside that folder were called KERNEL_X.X where X is the version number of the kernel you need.
> 
> Hope this helps. I had some of the same problems recently.


Thanks bengal, I got it fixed. There actually wasn't a problem with drive configuration. Everyting worked with CDROM master (hda) and the Tivo drive as slave (hdb). My real problem, posted in a non-sticky thread, was this was my first attempt at an upgrade and having gotten to the LBA48 kernal part I didn't want to screw up my new drive. So instead I was using a WD2500JB hard drive that was corrputed in another tivo as a test drive, if you will, to make sure that everything worked before I used my good drive.

Once I figured out that the error stemmed from the inability of the boot CD to read/write onto the test drive, everything went smoothly after I switched the drives and used the good one as the target.

Sucks that it took me two days to see that obvious problem, but........


----------



## unitron

If you've made it this far into the thread you're probably poor and desperate. : - )

If you're desperate, but still have a couple of nickles to rub together left over after buying that big ol' upgrade hard drive, please consider one of the commercial offerings of the sponsors who pay to keep this forum online. If you haven't bought that big ol' hard drive yet, they can hook you up with that as well, and maybe even save you having to run "copykern" in the first place.

The link (as of May 3rd, 2010) to the zip of the iso of the free 4.04 cd is

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/downloads/BOOTCD/ptvlba48-4.04.iso.zip

and the way to mount it for the specific purpose of running "copykern" after booting it, but before running "copykern", is

mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdx /cdrom

where the "x" in hdx is

"a" if your cd drive is primary (IDE 0) master

"b" if your cd drive is primary (IDE 0) slave

"c" if your cd drive is secondary (IDE 1) master

"d" if your cd drive is secondary (IDE 1) slave

The hyphen t flag/option (hyphens indicate that what immediately, i.e., no space in between, follows is a flag/option) tells the mount command that what follows the space after the "t" is the file system used by what it's supposed to mount, and iso9660 is the standard used by data cds.

The /dev/hdx is the device you want to mount and the /cdrom is the directory you want to use as the mount point.

When you boot the computer with this cd it creates the /cdrom directory, along with some others, as a mount point. Since it's already available, use it instead of creating your own with "mkdir".

After you mount the cd drive on the mount point "cdrom", just type in "copykern" (without the quotation marks) and hit the Enter key. It will step you through the process.

Do not "cd" (change directory) into "/cdrom" first.

You can reach me by putting coastalnet.com after my username with the appropriate squiggly thing in between.


----------



## sl8r1

If you want a series 2 kernal, this disc is not free. $10 is trivial and not a big deal, but can we be honest?

Burning the 'free' disc and booting to prompt, only to realize that there are Series 1 kernels on there is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## unitron

sl8r1 said:


> If you want a series 2 kernal, this disc is not free. $10 is trivial and not a big deal, but can we be honest?
> 
> Burning the 'free' disc and booting to prompt, only to realize that there are Series 1 kernels on there is a bit of a hassle.


It doesn't have Series 1 kernels, it has patches for the Series 1 kernel.

If you have a Series 2, you already have LBA48 support.


----------



## pcmodem

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mfusick

What do I need to install an upgraded hardrive in my HD tivo?

I have the Tivo HD 2160 model. The original drive died. I have a 750 gig drive and torx drivers.

What I don't have is the install CD, or any software. What software do I need ?

Where can I get it? It is free?


----------



## dwit

Mfusick said:


> What do I need to install an upgraded hardrive in my HD tivo?
> 
> I have the Tivo HD 2160 model. The original drive died. I have a 750 gig drive and torx drivers.
> 
> What I don't have is the install CD, or any software. What software do I need ?
> 
> Where can I get it? It is free?


If the hard drive is truly "dead", then you will need to obtain an "image" of the Tivo HD software, to load onto a new hard drive. You may be able to obtain an image from the "Need an Image?" begging thread, here in the Upgrade forum, or you can buy the "Instant Cake" image from dvrupgrade.com(downloaded, burned to cd image, or mailed cd). It is $40. Includes all the software you need to create a new Tivo HD hard drive.

If you are able to obtain an image, then you can use the free tools(winmfs-easy, or the mfslive cd-more advanced) from mfslive.org to create a new hard drive. These tools can create a drive up to 1 TB in capacity. See the "Uprgrade" sticky thread in the S3HD Forum for instructions.

If you decide to upgrade to 2 TB, you will need to use the free JMFS program. Instructions here in the Upgrade Forum, but first you will need to have a working Tivo hard drive to copy. It is basically a cloning program, so does not utilize an image, per se.

Good luck.


----------



## videobruce

> or you can buy the "Instant Cake" image from dvrupgrade.com(downloaded, burned to cd image, or mailed cd). It is $40. Includes all the software you need to create a new Tivo HD hard drive.


If you can get it to work since it doesn't allow mounting SATA optical drives and their support forum is apparently dead!
I wasted a half a day on that outdated program.


----------



## ruckus816

their site wouldn't even let me send in a question.


----------



## unitron

ruckus816 said:


> their site wouldn't even let me send in a question.


So ask us the question instead.


----------



## Darr247

unitron said:


> So ask us the question instead.


Drive '1' is 1TB WD10EAVS (out of my S3 THX - I guess you guys call them OLED S3's) in a KingWin KF-1000 Trayless Rack.
Drive '6' is a new/blank 2TB WD20EURS connected via SATA/PATA -> USB adapter (next computer I'll put 2 of those trayless docks in).
Computer's OS is XP Pro SP3.

Running WinMFS beta 9.3f... is this really all the settings I need to do, and click *Start*?








*(then Supersize drive '6' when it's done copying?)*

Am I missing something... I mean is it really that simple? 
Or have I been paying $30-$50 extra for larger drives just for this?

Thanks for any info/warnings you can give me before I click *Start*.


----------



## unitron

Darr247 said:


> Drive '1' is 1TB WD10EAVS (out of my S3 THX - I guess you guys call them OLED S3's) in a KingWin KF-1000 Trayless Rack.
> Drive '6' is a new/blank 2TB WD20EURS connected via SATA/PATA -> USB adapter (next computer I'll put 2 of those trayless docks in).
> Computer's OS is XP Pro SP3.
> 
> Running WinMFS beta 9.3f... is this really all the settings I need to do, and click *Start*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(then Supersize drive '6' when it's done copying?)*
> 
> Am I missing something... I mean is it really that simple?
> Or have I been paying $30-$50 extra for larger drives just for this?
> 
> Thanks for any info/warnings you can give me before I click *Start*.


Okay, you've got version 11.0k of the TiVo operating system, so it can handle a 2TB drive (it was only with "k" or maybe the one before that this became possible).

On the left you've got the correct drive selected as the "A" drive for the source.

One the right, under Destination, change the "B" drive to none, and the "A" drive to the one to which you want to copy, which I assume is 6.

If it were me, I'd increase the swap size, even though others haven't bothered to in the same circumstance and seem to be doing okay.

To do that, check the Custom Linux Swap Size (MB) checkbox and put the number 1024 into the text box.

Leave "No Optimized Partition Layout" UNchecked, because you DO want the optimized layout that's the way TiVo has been doing it since the Series 2s.

Then click Start and prepare to wait a while.

It may look like it's frozen up and isn't making any progress, but it is.

When it finally finishes, it'll say you have extra space and ask if you want to expand.

Tell it NO. Do not expand at this time.

Click on File, click on select drive, and select the drive to which you just copied, the 2TB drive.

Then click on the thing to the right of File, and click on mfsinfo, just to be sure it doesn't throw any error messages.

You should have the same partition map as the 1TB, with a big Apple Free partition added on the end.

Exit from that, and click file and then mfsadd.

That will handle the expansion.

It will expand the size of your 15th partition, which should be your 3rd MFS Media partition.

If it says something about a single partition exceeding 1.2TB, tell it yes, that's what you meant to do.

That should do it.

You can check it again in mfsinfo to make sure everything looks kosher.

If so, put it in the TiVo.


----------



## Darr247

unitron said:


> Okay, you've got version 11.0k of the TiVo operating system, so it can handle a 2TB drive (it was only with "k" or maybe the one before that this became possible).
> 
> On the left you've got the correct drive selected as the "A" drive for the source.
> 
> One the right, under Destination, change the "B" drive to none, and the "A" drive to the one to which you want to copy, which I assume is 6..


Good call... with the 'B' drive set on the right, clicking Start just told me "No Drive Selected!"



unitron said:


> If it were me, I'd increase the swap size, even though others haven't bothered to in the same circumstance and seem to be doing okay.
> 
> To do that, check the Custom Linux Swap Size (MB) checkbox and put the number 1024 into the text box..


I'm trying that on a second WD20EURS right now (got them on sale at newegg last week for $80 each)... though with only 128MB of RAM in the S3 THX (erp - OLED S3), I'm not sure much over 512MB of swap will be useful... but what the heck - the extra 512's only a half hour of SD time reduction.



unitron said:


> Leave "No Optimized Partition Layout" UNchecked, because you DO want the optimized layout that's the way TiVo has been doing it since the Series 2s.
> 
> Then click Start and prepare to wait a while.
> 
> It may look like it's frozen up and isn't making any progress, but it is.


It took 28.5 minutes... but the 1TB was far from full. A few hours of downloaded SD podcasts and Stargate:Universe (HD)... but lots of Season Passes and manual record times, which is the main reason I wanted the full copy. I assume it would have been under 15 minutes with both drives on the SATA bus instead of the 2TB drive on a USB adapter.
Result: 288 hours of HD; 2513 hours of SD.



unitron said:


> When it finally finishes, it'll say you have extra space and ask if you want to expand.
> 
> Tell it NO. Do not expand at this time.
> 
> Click on File, click on select drive, and select the drive to which you just copied, the 2TB drive.
> 
> Then click on the thing to the right of File, and click on mfsinfo, just to be sure it doesn't throw any error messages.
> 
> You should have the same partition map as the 1TB, with a big Apple Free partition added on the end.
> 
> Exit from that, and click file and then mfsadd.
> 
> That will handle the expansion.


Can you tell me any problem in particular which can't be recovered by running the auto-MFSadd (answering Yes to the 'you have extra capacity... do you want to expand?' prompt), that *can* be recovered from by not trying MFSadd first?



unitron said:


> It will expand the size of your 15th partition, which should be your 3rd MFS Media partition.
> 
> If it says something about a single partition exceeding 1.2TB, tell it yes, that's what you meant to do.


It made the 15th partition 1.6TB, for what that info's worth. 

MFSinfo pre-MFSadd








MFSinfo post-MFSadd









The first one's been happily working in the S3 for over 12 hours now, and those screen grabs above are from the second one, on which I'm also going to try an open-source alternative to WD's wdidle3 program.

I wish I would have bought more of those drives, now. :-|

Anyway... thanks for the quick reply and tips!


----------



## unitron

A recently manufactured WD20EURS should not need wdidle3 the way actual Caviar Green drives do.

The expansion has to be done as a separate step with WinMFS because just accepting the offer to expand after copying may appear to work, but actually doesn't.

I don't know why.

It would be interesting to know why, but since it can be done the other way, I can live with that.


----------



## djtravis

I am trying to put a 1T drive in my S3 TiVo and I am not having any luck with winmfs beta 9.3f (running XP home SP3). I purchased 2 WD Black 1T drives and I have tried both and I get the same error on each. The backup worked just fine. The restore goes through the motion (maybe 30 seconds or less) and finishes with "Error writing media inode0". I ran diagnostics on the new drive and it tests ok. Any ideas?


----------



## unitron

djtravis said:


> I am trying to put a 1T drive in my S3 TiVo and I am not having any luck with winmfs beta 9.3f (running XP home SP3). I purchased 2 WD Black 1T drives and I have tried both and I get the same error on each. The backup worked just fine. The restore goes through the motion (maybe 30 seconds or less) and finishes with "Error writing media inode0". I ran diagnostics on the new drive and it tests ok. Any ideas?


You should have gotten a WD20EURS, but the blacks should work.

Are you copying the original 250GB (TCD648250--OLED S3) or 160GB (TCD652160--S3 HD) drive to to the black, or creating a truncated backup file (.tbk) from the original drive and then trying to restore to the 1TB from that file?

Can you have your Windows drive, your original TiVo drive, and one of the 1TB Caviar Blacks all connected to the PC at the same time?


----------



## djtravis

To try to answer your question (hopefully): I created a .tbk file from the (I think) working TiVo 500G drive. Then I tried to restore to the 1T drive. I gave up on winmfs & went back to mftools because I didn't really trust the winmfs backup image even if it had restored. History: When I got the S3, I removed the 250G drive immediately & made a backup using mftools, then I restored that backup onto a 500G drive and have been using that 500G drive for 7 years, it now broke. I purchased the Black drive & tried to restore that backup file onto the Black (1T) drive. The backup file is a version 8 software. I had the XP system set up as hda=TiVo drive (Black), hdb=backup image (FAT32), & hdc=CD/DVD drive. That restore failed on 2 different computers using 2 different 1T drives. I stayed up late last night & changed the drive hookup & set it up as hda=TiVo drive (Black), hdc=CD/DVD, & hdd=backup image (FAT32). I suceeded in making a copy and I now have that system working, after I forced an update to V11m software. I have 2 systems, I cannot get the image restored to the 2nd Black drive. I ran WD diagnostics on the 1T drives and it says all ok. I'm going to try the restore a couple more times this morning just for the fun of it. The restore (mfstools) worked w/o a hitch 7 years ago when I did them initially using the same computer as I'm using now. The computer has PATA interface & I have a PATA to SATA adapter that I use for the TiVo drive.


----------



## djtravis

I sort of answered my own question, I think. I tried to restore my original image to the Black 1T drive twice more and both times the restore fails at the same point. So, I tried again, but this time I did not issue the hdparm (dma) commands. The restore is now taking place, ever so slow, but it is working. I'm guessing about 20 times slower than with the hdparm commands issued. I don't know why the copy with hdparm command worked on one drive and not the other, but if the restore will work w/o that command, I don't care. Thank you for all of the information in the forum and a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## unitron

djtravis said:


> I sort of answered my own question, I think. I tried to restore my original image to the Black 1T drive twice more and both times the restore fails at the same point. So, I tried again, but this time I did not issue the hdparm (dma) commands. The restore is now taking place, ever so slow, but it is working. I'm guessing about 20 times slower than with the hdparm commands issued. I don't know why the copy with hdparm command worked on one drive and not the other, but if the restore will work w/o that command, I don't care. Thank you for all of the information in the forum and a shoulder to cry on.


I've used hdparm for monkeying with the reported LBA number (especially when having to undo the mischief of a GigaByte motherboard's nasty tendency to create unasked for HPA's), but I didn't even know there was a way or a reason to use it when restoring TiVo images or copying TiVo drives.


----------



## lmbebo

Hi

Its been a long time since I've played around with my Tivo HD. It was originally a 160gb version. I think I had upgraded it to 500 gb back in 2007. 

Just started getting HD problems. So I'm looking to replace my HD again. 

I've read a few things and just not sure if its all correct. 

1. mfslive is still the software to restore my backup images from 2007? Or I guess I can save my current image (with mcard info, etc)

2. Anyway to expand the size to 2tb (looking at that WDEURS? drive I've seen mentioned on here). 

3. Can all this be done from an external esata or usb enclosure?

4. jmfs is for the series 4 tivos only?

Thanks


----------



## unitron

lmbebo said:


> Hi
> 
> Its been a long time since I've played around with my Tivo HD. It was originally a 160gb version. I think I had upgraded it to 500 gb back in 2007.
> 
> Just started getting HD problems. So I'm looking to replace my HD again.
> 
> I've read a few things and just not sure if its all correct.
> 
> 1. mfslive is still the software to restore my backup images from 2007? Or I guess I can save my current image (with mcard info, etc)
> 
> 2. Anyway to expand the size to 2tb (looking at that WDEURS? drive I've seen mentioned on here).
> 
> 3. Can all this be done from an external esata or usb enclosure?
> 
> 4. jmfs is for the series 4 tivos only?
> 
> Thanks


Although it's a good idea to have a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 on hand, I'm assuming you can run WinMFS with admin privileges, and I'd recommend that.

You can use MFS Live to do backup of the drive in there now, which will produce a .bak file, and you can use MFS Live to restore .bak files, and assuming it'll work with a 2TB drive at all, I guess it'll create a really big Apple Free partition on the end of the target drive.

But I'm pretty sure you'll have to use WinMFS to actually expand into the unused space on the 2TB.

WinMFS, although written by the same guy (spike) as the one who turned MFS Tools into the MFS Live cd, does not work with .bak truncated TiVo backup files. It doesn't write them or restore from them.

It has its own truncated TiVo backup file format, that produces .tbk files, which are not usable by MFS Live or MFS Tools.

As long as that S3 HD has been upgraded to version 11.0k or 11.0m of the TiVo operating system software (look on the system information page), you can use WinMFS for upgrading to drives up to and including 2TB and not worry about messing with jmfs.

The WD20EURS is a "green" drive, but it's not a Caviar Green, so it doesn't have Intellipark enabled (and maybe it's not even in the firmware to enable in the first place), so you don't need to run wdidle3.exe to disable it, which would have required hooking it directly to the motherboard.

So you can do the upgrade hooking it up via USB.

As far as I know you can hook up via USB and run the WD diagnostic software long test before putting that EURS into service just to be sure there's nothing wrong with it (ship happens  )

Use WinMFS to make a current backup (.tbk file) of the current hard drive, but go ahead and see if you can't copy it to the EURS as well--it'll take time, but all your settings and shows will be saved.

After it finishes the copy (or if you make a back up and then restore to the 2TB from that truncated backup), when it finishes it'll say you've got extra space, do you want to expand.

Tell it no.

Close out that box and check the 2TB with mfsinfo (if you did a copy from the other drive, you'll have to change which drive is selected first), just to make sure everything looks kosher (it'll show a big Apple Free partition on the end of the drive).

At that point you should probably put the 2TB in the TiVo and run it awhile to make sure it's working okay.

Then you can hook it back up to the PC and run WinMFS again and select it can click on mfsadd to expand. You'll need to tell it yes, you want a partition bigger than 1.2TB.

Earlier, when you do the copy or restore, it'll probably pop up a box asking if you want the opimized partition layout (you do), and offering the chance at a custom swap partition size.

If it were me, I'd choose to make the swap 1000 or 1024 MB just as cheap insurance against any risk of a problem that can't be fixed by the TiVo itself with the original swap size. It's only like 15 minutes of standard def video worth of space. WinMFS's supersize option will give you more than that.

For some reason trying to expand when it offers to at the end of a restore or copy doesn't work, although it might say that it did.

I don't know why, but you have to do it as a separate step, even if during the same overall WinMFS session.

As WinMFS does a backup, and especially as it does a drive to drive copy, it will probably appear to have frozen, but it very likely hasn't, and you just have to wait until it has finished.


----------



## lmbebo

Thanks for the extensive reply. I should get my new HD tomorrow.


----------



## Darr247

Darr247 said:


> I wish I would have bought more of those drives, now. :-|


Not shilling for newegg (or Western Digital), but they have the WD20EURS on sale again. 
Not as cheap as last time, but still $70 less than the cheapest S3-imaged 2TB drive I see on ebay.


----------



## unitron

Darr247 said:


> Not shilling for newegg (or Western Digital), but they have the WD20EURS on sale again.
> Not as cheap as last time, but still $70 less than the cheapest S3-imaged 2TB drive I see on ebay.


One thing, that's the OEM version.

Exactly the same physically and all that, but designed to be sold to OEMs who are building systems or something into which the drive will go, and who will be responsible for the warranty, if I'm not mistaken, and you might wind up with newegg and WD referring you back to each other over and over again and no one actually standing behind the warranty.

If you think about it, in the case of buying one of these and putting it in your TiVo, you are the OEM.


----------



## dfouts74

Hi All -

First time poster, but have used this thread and others on the board to troubleshoot in the past so I wanted to first say thanks for all the help. 

I have previously used the images provided in the image thread to restore a series 3 tivo harddrive (thermometer style) using mfslive cd and everything worked out OK. A friend has a series 3 hd (652160) that has a failing harddrive and I attempted to do the same but had no luck. Hoping someone who has seen these problems in the past can point me in the right direction.

Attempting to restore Series 3 HD with MFSLive:
After I execute the command to restore the drive with expanded size, part way through the copying I receive the error "restore: /dev/sdb113: no such file or directory."

I have tried reformatting the drive, starting over, using a different computer, nothing seems to work. Tried to restore to original size, same problem.

Attempting to restore Series 3 HD with WinMFS:
I was able to borrow a friends windows 7 computer and figured I'd use winmfs to restore using the .tbk file found in /tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695

When using winmfs as admin, I can navigate and select the drivethe drive and once I hit restore the program sits and the partition being copy notice says "processing". 


Am I out of options?


----------



## unitron

dfouts74 said:


> Hi All -
> 
> First time poster, but have used this thread and others on the board to troubleshoot in the past so I wanted to first say thanks for all the help.
> 
> I have previously used the images provided in the image thread to restore a series 3 tivo harddrive (thermometer style) using mfslive cd and everything worked out OK. A friend has a series 3 hd (652160) that has a failing harddrive and I attempted to do the same but had no luck. Hoping someone who has seen these problems in the past can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Attempting to restore Series 3 HD with MFSLive:
> After I execute the command to restore the drive with expanded size, part way through the copying I receive the error "restore: /dev/sdb113: no such file or directory."
> 
> I have tried reformatting the drive, starting over, using a different computer, nothing seems to work. Tried to restore to original size, same problem.
> 
> Attempting to restore Series 3 HD with WinMFS:
> I was able to borrow a friends windows 7 computer and figured I'd use winmfs to restore using the .tbk file found in /tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695
> 
> When using winmfs as admin, I can navigate and select the drivethe drive and once I hit restore the program sits and the partition being copy notice says "processing".
> 
> Am I out of options?


With either program, restore without expanding.

In MFS Live, this means do not use the -x option.

You can skip z as well, just use -pi

Then use

mfsinfo

either on the command line or clicking it in WinMFS to make sure everything looks okay, and if using the command line also run

pdisk -l

Then do the expansion as a separate step.

In both cases the command is

mfsadd

These should be version 11.0k, which is new enough to let you use a 2TB drive in a 652

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.bak

For use with WinMFS:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/652_gset.tbk

When you restore with WinMFS it sits there and looks like it's not doing anything for a while.

Just let it run.

Eventually it will finish, at which point it says you have extra space, do you want to expand, and you tell it no.

Then after looking at it with

mfsinfo

you expand as a separate step, although it wouldn't hurt to test it in the TiVo first and then bring it back to the PC to expand.

Since the image is from a 652 with a different TiVo Service Number, you may or may not have to do a Clear & Delete Everything and force a few connections to the TiVo, Inc. servers, and reboot the TiVo a time or 3 before it gets itself straightened out.


----------



## dfouts74

Thanks for the quick reply Unitron!

I downloaded the image from your dropbox and threw it on a flash drive. With the hard drive attached in an external enclosure, I ran the following in msflive:

1. fdisk -l
/dev/sdb1 = flash drive with .bak file
/dev/sdc1 = 1 TB Harddrive for TiVo

2. mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /dos 
3. restore -s 128 -pi /dos/652_gset.bak /dev/sdc1

At this point it starts restore and begins. Unfortunately it returned an error again with only 36% remaining:
Restore: Input/output error restoring MFS data.
Restore: /dev/sdc113: No such file or directory.

As for WinMFS, I left the computer on all night and all day while I was at work and it still said "processing", so I cancelled it last night and tried again - same thing. Should I be waiting more than 24 hours?


----------



## unitron

dfouts74 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Unitron!
> 
> I downloaded the image from your dropbox and threw it on a flash drive. With the hard drive attached in an external enclosure, I ran the following in msflive:
> 
> 1. fdisk -l
> /dev/sdb1 = flash drive with .bak file
> /dev/sdc1 = 1 TB Harddrive for TiVo
> 
> 2. mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /dos
> 3. restore -s 128 -pi /dos/652_gset.bak /dev/sdc1
> 
> At this point it starts restore and begins. Unfortunately it returned an error again with only 36% remaining:
> Restore: Input/output error restoring MFS data.
> Restore: /dev/sdc113: No such file or directory.
> 
> As for WinMFS, I left the computer on all night and all day while I was at work and it still said "processing", so I cancelled it last night and tried again - same thing. Should I be waiting more than 24 hours?


No, 24 hours is way more than enough time.

You need to run the drive maker's own diagnostic software long test on your target drive(s).

Even if it's brand new.

Always do that before putting a drive into service--"stuff" can happen during shipping.

Also, has this drive ever been attached to a GigaByte brand motherboard, or used in something other than a TiVo?

Amazon currently has the 2TB WD20EURS for $95, and any of the 3 Series 3 models can use it if they've already been updated to version 11.0k of the TiVo OS.

However, /dev/sd"x"1 is a partition on /dev/sd"x", which is proper form when mounting it to access a file on that partition, but when restoring to a drive, you don't restore to a partition on the drive, you restore to the drive itself and the restoration process creates the needed partitions, so it would be more like

restore -s 128 -pi /dos/652_gset.bak /dev/sdc


----------



## dfouts74

Finally had a moment to attempt using this method -- worked great.

Thanks!



unitron said:


> No, 24 hours is way more than enough time.
> 
> You need to run the drive maker's own diagnostic software long test on your target drive(s).
> 
> Even if it's brand new.
> 
> Always do that before putting a drive into service--"stuff" can happen during shipping.
> 
> Also, has this drive ever been attached to a GigaByte brand motherboard, or used in something other than a TiVo?
> 
> Amazon currently has the 2TB WD20EURS for $95, and any of the 3 Series 3 models can use it if they've already been updated to version 11.0k of the TiVo OS.
> 
> However, /dev/sd"x"1 is a partition on /dev/sd"x", which is proper form when mounting it to access a file on that partition, but when restoring to a drive, you don't restore to a partition on the drive, you restore to the drive itself and the restoration process creates the needed partitions, so it would be more like
> 
> restore -s 128 -pi /dos/652_gset.bak /dev/sdc


----------



## gymnasia96

jtayl22 said:


> First time TiVo hacker writes...
> - Read Hinsdale-How-To
> - Bought 250MB drive for my TiVo Series 2 (TCD540040)
> - Downloaded mfstools2.iso
> - Used Dell Dimension 4100 (no BIOS support for LBA 48)
> - # mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda
> - Now, I have a 137MB unit.
> 
> I think that the problem is with the BIOS on my Dell PC. It is not explicitly stated in this thread if "PTVupgrade LBA 48 CD with MFStools and Enhancements" will help. Am I right to think that I need a PC with LBA 48 BIOS support to be successful?
> 
> Any suggestion on how to proceed will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> jtayl22


DO YOU STILL HAVE THE ISO FOR THE TCD540040?


----------

